# The Chargers are nobodys team in the NO FAN LOYALTY LEAGUE.



## LA RAM FAN

The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.


L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it. 
The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team


 Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.

experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.

How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.

Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”

Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.

why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?

I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.


----------



## Weatherman2020

All part of the implosion of the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> All part of the implosion of the NFL.



have you heard there is already talk of the chargers going back to SD by the NFL league office?

here is a good objective article on it on the possiblity.

Is all that ‘Chargers Forced Back to San Diego’ talk just Looney?


I dont think it will happen anytime soon,but I do think it will happen sometime in the next  5 to ten years when they move into Inglewood with the Rams.When the NFL sees all those empty seats everywhere they will be embarrased and will take action.

spanos and the NFL are so stupid they actually think the chargers will EVENTUALLY build a fanbase out there.  thats why i say there wont be serious discussions on them going back till they move into Inglewood and they see all the 60,000 plus empty seats there.

Once that happens,reality will set in with the NFL and they will be desperate to get them back to san diego. also REMEMBER,the NFL league office and the owners did not want the chargers to go to LA.

they made it possible for the chargers to go there giving them the green light if they could not get something done in SD but they thought spanos would try and stay and WOULD stay but it backfired on them cause spanos never tried to get anything done there.


----------



## Weatherman2020

LA RAM FAN said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All part of the implosion of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you heard there is already talk of the chargers going back to SD by the NFL league office?
> 
> here is a good objective article on it on the possiblity.
> 
> Is all that ‘Chargers Forced Back to San Diego’ talk just Looney?
> 
> 
> I dont think it will happen anytime soon,but I do think it will happen sometime in the next  5 to ten years when they move into Inglewood with the Rams.When the NFL sees all those empty seats everywhere they will be embarrased and will take action.
> 
> spanos and the NFL are so stupid they actually think the chargers will EVENTUALLY build a fanbase out there.  thats why i say there wont be serious discussions on them going back till they move into Inglewood and they see all the 60,000 plus empty seats there.
> 
> Once that happens,reality will set in with the NFL and they will be desperate to get them back to san diego. also REMEMBER,the NFL league office and the owners did not want the chargers to go to LA.
> 
> they made it possible for the chargers to go there giving them the green light if they could not get something done in SD but they thought spanos would try and stay and WOULD stay but it backfired on them cause spanos never tried to get anything done there.
Click to expand...

I would stand on the I-5 and block them.
Oh wait, the I-5 is a gridlock 24/7.


----------



## Toro

Clearly, the Chargers are a better team than the Rams.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Toro said:


> Clearly, the Chargers are a better team than the Rams.


And the local pop warner team of 12 year olds is better than both.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, the Chargers are a better team than the Rams.
> 
> 
> 
> And the local pop warner team of 12 year olds is better than both.
Click to expand...


dude if you were talking about LAST year that would be accurate but it doesnt sound to me like you are aware of the fact that the Rams THIS  year are an offensive scoring machine and that they have a 5-2 winning record? matter of fact last week they put together their best game of the season, a complete game in all phases with a shut out of the ST LOUIS Cardinals-33-0..

 just so you know,the last time they started with a 5-2 record,,they had a winning season. They are poised to have their first winning season since 2004 wen they started 5-2.

 I always said,once Kroneke moved to LA he would get serious about wanting to win and his actions clearly prove that with the hiring of offensive minded sean mcvey and a legitimate number one reciever in sammy watkins.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

okay now it has been established that the Rams THIS YEAR are clearly one of the better teams in the NFL and not in the same catagory you mentioned weather man,this is some interesting stuff here.I expect once dean moves in with stan and has to start paying rent and sees all those embarrassing empty seats,this progress will start taking place.

Joe Tsai Is The Solution To The NFL's Dean Spanos Problem


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.i love it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

when you cant even sell out tickets to just a 25,000 seat stadium,thats embarrassing. what i cant believe is the NFL is surprised over this.those morons ignored everyone that said this is what would happen.

At halftime, the lead was 30 points.

Yet the Chargers are still a dud in Los Angeles.

They failed to sell out the small soccer stadium, despite needing to sell only about 25,500 tickets.
Team Spanos gets it together, and rest of AFC West spirals downward


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Time for the chargers to turn tail and go back to san diego.Dean Spanos has embarrassed the entire organization with his FIGHT FOR LA slogan that has horribly backfired on him.the best they will do this here is come away with a medicore 9-7 where the Rams are a serious superbowl contender.

Give it up spanos and chargers,you lost your childish fight for LA before you even came up north. go back to SD,you are nobodys team.san diego fans have deserted you and nobody in LA wants you.sell the team dean and take them back to SD where they belong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so very true,that is funny as hell that the chargers in their alleged fight for LA,wont even have their training site in the heart of LA.comedy gold.

Arash Markazi: "It's Amazing That A Team That Wants To 'Fight For LA' Wouldn't Have Training Camp In The Heart Of Los Angeles" - Mighty1090AM


----------



## LA RAM FAN

whats REALLY funny is the chargers they HAD  a chance to compete with the fans in LA for attendance to charger games because the rams were so god awful and painful to watch last year but with the way they have took off this year and done things nobody could forsee happening,some writers are saying if the sign of things to come with the rams winning in LA,this does not forbode well for the chargers.


----------



## my2¢

Would it be right to presume that winning takes care of things?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

my2¢ said:


> Would it be right to presume that winning takes care of things?
> 
> View attachment 168821​




actually no it would NOT.  The Rams and the Niners are a classic california rivalry that has a history with each other that goes back DECADES so that was WHY the stadium was packed sunday in LA at the LA coliseum. 

Even last year when BOTH these teams were horrible and the joke of the league,when they played each other both times in SF and in LA,the stadiums were packed to the max just like they were sunday at the LA coliseum.

Now the EAGLES game,the last game the Rams had this year when they played in LA  few weeks ago,winning DID change the attendance for that game. as I pointed out here in post # 74   of mine in this link here,that place for that game was packed  because yes they HAVE been winning.

Rams bitches!

and dude,you obviously are not aware of the fact that in LA they have  THOUSANDS AND THOUSANDS of Raider fans there that GREATLY outnumber Charger fans. The chargers knew BEFORE the season began going into this game,THAT game would be a sellout because of all the Raider fans in LA.

Even when the chargers played the Raiders in San Diego,most the fans that turned out for those games the majority were Raider fans because they not only had the raider fans in LA going to those games,but the oakland fans traveled there as well but that was the difference in LA and in SD was in SD,when the raiders came to town that was the ONLY time the opposing fans took over they did not have SIXTEEN road games as they do now in LA.

That was why I was elated that the chargers were the team chosen to be the second team to go into LA with the Rams because the Raiders being in LA again,that would drastically hurt the Rams attendance where the chargers are no threat to them even if they DO win.

the NFL did a survey with football fans in LA asking them of all the three teams the chargers,rams and raiders which one they would like back the most a few years ago here were the results.

Rams 1st with 60% of the votes
Raiders second with 35% of the votes.
Chargers a mere 5% of the votes.

the only reason the NFL gave the chargers the second option to join the Rams in LA over the raiders is because the NFL owners all hate the Davis family,they dont want them in LA again where they DO like dean spanos.

the NFL is run by a bunch of morons.Financial experts TRIED to warn dean spanos and the NFL that the chargers going to LA that this is what would happen,that the majority of the fans would all be from the opposing teams but they did not listen like the arrogant pricks they are.

I said this would happen as well as many other did.

No it does not matter even if the chargers are playoff contenders in LA year after year,they will NEVER be embraced out there in LA.The fans dont want them and the san diego fans have deserted them.They will have the same problems the Raiders did when THEY played in LA.

The Raiders even when they were great,they drew horrible crowds out in LA because LA has always been Rams territory. the year they won the supoerbowl out there,the average crowd attendance there was just around 40,000.

the year they won the superbowl out there,the next season for their home opener they only drew a small crowd of just over 44,000.The OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but clearly nobody in LA cared.you think they will be any different with the chargers who have a much smaller fanbase out there?

they will have the same problem the niners are having ever since they moved to santa clara where their crowds look like this every sunday because they priced out the loyal niner fans the blue collar workers and catered to the wealthy who dont have passion for the team. even if the niners win it will be the same problem for them as it is with the chargers since like in LA with the chargers,nobody in santa clara wants the niners there and the SF fans wont support them eiter as you can see from this pic below.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold,i love it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is another great post that talks about how the raiders bombed in LA.lol  I mentioned how the Raiders after they won the superbowl out there in LA hw the next season for their home opener they had a half empoty stadium of just 44,000.LOL guess what the RAMS attendance was for THEIR home opener that year? a sold out standing room crowd  of over 77,000. Pretty impressive the fact it was a baseball stadium.lol

This is a foolish strategy, bordering on the insane — as can be told by anyone who remembers the poor, inconsistent SoCal attendance that plagued the Raiders from 1982-1994. Those spotty box office numbers at the L.A. Coliseum, coupled with fan misbehavior that scared away the corporate dollar, explain why Al Davis tried moving the Raiders back to Oakland as early as 1990, before officially doing so five years later. 

Put simply, if Los Angeles fans didn’t adequately support the Raiders in their own back yard, why does Davis think they’ll travel nearly 300 miles to support them now in Vegas? 

It makes no sense.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.


Go rams. Beat Atlanta. You watching?


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.


I’m rooting for LA. Atlanta is a choke team hang in. You don’t know because you don’t watch so trust me


----------



## Old Yeller

I thought LA had a nice new stadium?  What the sam heck are they doing in thar wet ratty old 1900 Coliseum?   Bench seating?  Wth?  Fans are 100 yds back?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the NFL announcers are still referring to them as the SAN DIEGO chargers.Spanos cant be happy about that.LOL

ESPN L.A. Chargers on Twitter

"Back to you guys in San Diego." - "I wish we were in San Diego, but we're in Los Angeles."

comedy gold the replies here.LOL

Believe me, everyone in Los Angeles wishes they were back in San Diego. The @Chargers are not wanted here.

It's so obvious the people in LA will never back the Chargers! What an asinine move leaving San Diego was!

They’re not even in LA.  They’re in Carson!

Need help packing? Lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m rooting for LA. Atlanta is a choke team hang in. You don’t know because you don’t watch so trust me
Click to expand...


I watch RAM games when they play in LA.thats the only time.you never answered my question if you watched the game or not?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Old Yeller said:


> I thought LA had a nice new stadium?  What the sam heck are they doing in thar wet ratty old 1900 Coliseum?   Bench seating?  Wth?  Fans are 100 yds back?



Na the new stadium you are referring to wont be ready till the 2020 season.They will be playing in Inglewood then.Next year for sure I am going to see a Rams/Niners game there.That will be a thrill to see that classic california rivarly game played in the classic LA coliseum where they used to play so many of their games in the past.

thats the thing that fucked up about the NFL.They put brand new shiny stadiums ahead of history and tradition. I would be very content that they keep the LA coliseum for all Ram games in the future,wont happen of course though. give me college football any day of the year,you dont see college football teams putting stadiums ahead of history and tradtition.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Go rams. Beat Atlanta. You watching?
Click to expand...


yes I did,was very dissapointed.byt thanks for support though anyways.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow i knew it was bad in LA with the turnout for chargers games but i did not know it was THIS bad.when you listen to this first video,it is so obvious it is not just rumors they are talking about sending the chargers back to SD.this is a huge black eye on their face.If fan support doesnt start getting much better AND IT WONT,this will be too embarrassing for them to stomach.LOL


This next one pretty much tells it like it is how the chargers do not work in LA. as you can see in this one,they are drawing horrible crowds,the games fell like home games for the VISITING team.

this is how bad it REALLY is in LA with the chargers.you have NFL teams that dont even travel well being the only fans that show up there for charger games.this is an embarrassment for the NFL.Its no wonder the chargers did not have any prime time games at home.LOL would be too embarrassing for the NFL to show home games for the visiting team in a 27,000 seat soccor stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is a great article here,i could not have said it better myself.i did the same thing with the rams when they were in st louis that these sd fans are doing with the chargers,root for the opposing team to win.

No, I'll Never 'Get Over' The Chargers Moving To Los Angeles


----------



## Weatherman2020

LA RAM FAN said:


> wow i knew it was bad in LA with the turnout for chargers games but i did not know it was THIS bad.when you listen to this first video,it is so obvious it is not just rumors they are talking about sending the chargers back to SD.this is a huge black eye on their face.If fan support doesnt start getting much better AND IT WONT,this will be too embarrassing for them to stomach.LOL
> 
> 
> This next one pretty much tells it like it is how the chargers do not work in LA. as you can see in this one,they are drawing horrible crowds,the games fell like home games for the VISITING team.
> 
> this is how bad it REALLY is in LA with the chargers.you have NFL teams that dont even travel well being the only fans that show up there for charger games.this is an embarrassment for the NFL.Its no wonder the chargers did not have any prime time games at home.LOL would be too embarrassing for the NFL to show home games for the visiting team in a 27,000 seat soccor stadium


I knew it was a huge blunder. LA is a Raiders town and the nemesis of the Chargers. No way they could get a fan base.

As far as moving back, they burned the bridge.  Spanos could have at least pretended to work with the city to stay, but couldn't even do that.  The anthem thing just made sure the wound wouldn't heal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Weatherman2020 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow i knew it was bad in LA with the turnout for chargers games but i did not know it was THIS bad.when you listen to this first video,it is so obvious it is not just rumors they are talking about sending the chargers back to SD.this is a huge black eye on their face.If fan support doesnt start getting much better AND IT WONT,this will be too embarrassing for them to stomach.LOL
> 
> 
> This next one pretty much tells it like it is how the chargers do not work in LA. as you can see in this one,they are drawing horrible crowds,the games fell like home games for the VISITING team.
> 
> this is how bad it REALLY is in LA with the chargers.you have NFL teams that dont even travel well being the only fans that show up there for charger games.this is an embarrassment for the NFL.Its no wonder the chargers did not have any prime time games at home.LOL would be too embarrassing for the NFL to show home games for the visiting team in a 27,000 seat soccor stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it was a huge blunder. LA is a Raiders town and the nemesis of the Chargers. No way they could get a fan base.
> 
> As far as moving back, they burned the bridge.  Spanos could have at least pretended to work with the city to stay, but couldn't even do that.  The anthem thing just made sure the wound wouldn't heal.
Click to expand...


well there is talk in the NFL that they a would like them to move them back,that would be stupid though because as you said,nobody in SD would support them as long as the spanos family owned them.they would have the smae problem they are having in LA now with fan support. Plus it would never happen until they got a new stadium. Its obvious they wont move back till they have a new stadium. if the NFL was smart,they would make spanos sell the team so the fans would welcome them back AND fund the new stadium but the NFL is fill of morons though.

You mean it is a RAMS town.as i just said,even the Raiders who have a much bigger fanbase in LA than the chargers,were never embraced in LA,that was why Al Davis moved them back to Oakland.Even when they were great they drew horrible out there and thats because they only have a limited fanbase.

Like the year the Raiders won the superbowl out there.even though they accomplished that feat,the next season for their home opener,they only drew a crowd of just 44,000. a half empty stadium. that was also the same kind of crowds they drew all year long  the year they went to the superbowl.LOL

also the rally the Rams fans had in LA to urge their team to come back drew a crowd of over 1000. Guess how many showed up for the raiders rally? a mere 100 or so.

I told all the nutcases here four years ago who kept saying the Raiders would be the team that would come back to LA that would never happen because businesses did not want the raiders there cause the raider fans in LA always started fights,that was why the raiders never drew well cause it was only gangsters that embraced them there. Howie Long once said him and his fellow teammates stopped taking their familys to games cause they feared for their lives.

If you compare the raiders fanbase to the chargers fanbase in LA you are correct,that it is raiders town.LOL Not so with the rams though.

There was a poll taken in the LA times three years ago asking football fans who they wanted back the most of the three teams and here was the results to no surprise at all.

Rams came in at number one with 60% of the votes.
Raiders number two with 35% of the votes.
Chargers number three with a mere 5 % of the votes.

so if you compare the Charger fanbase in LA with the Raiders fanbase in LA you are correct,that LA is a Raider town.LOL

But compared to the Rams though,LA is Rams country.always has been.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

check this out.priceless. when you watch that game,I wouldnt even say 50% of those fans were seahawks fans in carson,I would say about SEVENTY FIVE % is more accurate.

So what do fans say about attending a Chargers game at StubHub Center in Carson?

Unfortunately for the Chargers, there ends up being just as many of the opposing team fans going to their games. It looked like 50 percent of the fans were there for the Seahawks,” Poma said. “They need to win some games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

“They reported about 21,000, but there must have been only about 15,000 people there,” Casillas said. “I didn’t expect that, that’s for sure.”

The light crowd surprised Casillas, particularly considering the first Los Angeles Rams preseason game last year drew a capacity crowd to the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum that seats more than 90,000 people.

should not have surprised Casillas in the least.LA has ALWAYS been Rams country. hard to believe he did not expect that,I could have told him that was going to happen just like anybody else could have.


----------



## katsteve2012

LA RAM FAN said:


> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.



Agreed! Longtime no see. How have you been?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the chargers STILL cant draw any fans to the games,its always the opposing teams fans greatly outnumbering the home team fans.Look at all these empty seats from last nights game with the seahawks in LA.  The Raiders and Rams game at the LA coliseum in a MUCH MUCH bigger venue,that place was packed,very few empty seats at all. granted LA has a lot of raider fans there so I think the home opener for the rams will be a better measuring stick for them>i think it will be about the same result,word of mouth is people in LA are stoked about the Rams this year where last year when they opened the season,everyine was suffering from the hangover of jeff fisher running the team into the ground.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the newest sign the sign man had flying over the stadium yesterday in their opener agains the chiefs  so much read the truth.It said-CHARGERS,ONLY NFL TEAM WITH 16 ROAD GAMES.THANKS DEAN.

priceless,i love it. I watched that game for entertainment purposes and was not dissapointed in the least.everytime they showed the fans in the stadium,the majority of them were all chiefs fans as i knew it would be same as last year when their home opener against the dolphins,the majority were dolphin fans.


Give it up dean,nobody gives a shot about you in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.priceless,i love it.




The Los Angeles Chargers Screwed Up Again And It's Hilarious

Indeed it IS hilarious for sure.


----------



## bodecea

LA RAM FAN said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All part of the implosion of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you heard there is already talk of the chargers going back to SD by the NFL league office?
> 
> here is a good objective article on it on the possiblity.
> 
> Is all that ‘Chargers Forced Back to San Diego’ talk just Looney?
> 
> 
> I dont think it will happen anytime soon,but I do think it will happen sometime in the next  5 to ten years when they move into Inglewood with the Rams.When the NFL sees all those empty seats everywhere they will be embarrased and will take action.
> 
> spanos and the NFL are so stupid they actually think the chargers will EVENTUALLY build a fanbase out there.  thats why i say there wont be serious discussions on them going back till they move into Inglewood and they see all the 60,000 plus empty seats there.
> 
> Once that happens,reality will set in with the NFL and they will be desperate to get them back to san diego. also REMEMBER,the NFL league office and the owners did not want the chargers to go to LA.
> 
> they made it possible for the chargers to go there giving them the green light if they could not get something done in SD but they thought spanos would try and stay and WOULD stay but it backfired on them cause spanos never tried to get anything done there.
Click to expand...

We don't want them anymore....we are looking at Major League Soccer teams now.


----------



## bodecea

LA RAM FAN said:


> the chargers STILL cant draw any fans to the games,its always the opposing teams fans greatly outnumbering the home team fans.Look at all these empty seats from last nights game with the seahawks in LA.  The Raiders and Rams game at the LA coliseum in a MUCH MUCH bigger venue,that place was packed,very few empty seats at all. granted LA has a lot of raider fans there so I think the home opener for the rams will be a better measuring stick for them>i think it will be about the same result,word of mouth is people in LA are stoked about the Rams this year where last year when they opened the season,everyine was suffering from the hangover of jeff fisher running the team into the ground.


$100 for parking.   No thank you.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Chiefs fans outnumbered their fans lol


----------



## mudwhistle

LA RAM FAN said:


> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.


Spanos bought the Chargers with the goal to eventually move them back to L. A..

Winning will solve everything, but you have to admit that the Spanos family has terrible timing.


----------



## mudwhistle

Old Yeller said:


> I thought LA had a nice new stadium?  What the sam heck are they doing in thar wet ratty old 1900 Coliseum?   Bench seating?  Wth?  Fans are 100 yds back?


They're building them a new one that they'll share with the Chargers.


----------



## mudwhistle

LA RAM FAN said:


> the NFL announcers are still referring to them as the SAN DIEGO chargers.Spanos cant be happy about that.LOL
> 
> ESPN L.A. Chargers on Twitter
> 
> "Back to you guys in San Diego." - "I wish we were in San Diego, but we're in Los Angeles."
> 
> comedy gold the replies here.LOL
> 
> Believe me, everyone in Los Angeles wishes they were back in San Diego. The @Chargers are not wanted here.
> 
> It's so obvious the people in LA will never back the Chargers! What an asinine move leaving San Diego was!
> 
> They’re not even in LA.  They’re in Carson!
> 
> Need help packing? Lol


Dan Fouts was one of the announcers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bodecea said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All part of the implosion of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you heard there is already talk of the chargers going back to SD by the NFL league office?
> 
> here is a good objective article on it on the possiblity.
> 
> Is all that ‘Chargers Forced Back to San Diego’ talk just Looney?
> 
> 
> I dont think it will happen anytime soon,but I do think it will happen sometime in the next  5 to ten years when they move into Inglewood with the Rams.When the NFL sees all those empty seats everywhere they will be embarrased and will take action.
> 
> spanos and the NFL are so stupid they actually think the chargers will EVENTUALLY build a fanbase out there.  thats why i say there wont be serious discussions on them going back till they move into Inglewood and they see all the 60,000 plus empty seats there.
> 
> Once that happens,reality will set in with the NFL and they will be desperate to get them back to san diego. also REMEMBER,the NFL league office and the owners did not want the chargers to go to LA.
> 
> they made it possible for the chargers to go there giving them the green light if they could not get something done in SD but they thought spanos would try and stay and WOULD stay but it backfired on them cause spanos never tried to get anything done there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't want them anymore....we are looking at Major League Soccer teams now.
Click to expand...



I am sure you have already  heard from last year from the mighty 1090 and other news sources the rumor the owners are wanting the chargers to move them  back right? LOL

 I have to believe it is true,this CANNOT be good for the NFL at all.

the only problem for the NFL is it would be the same story there in SD as it is in LA now because most the fans there are the same as you,they dont want to have anything to do with the chargers as long as the spanos family owns the team..

Yeah you all dont want them NOW since spanos is the owner but IF they got a new owner,you would take them back.that was what I heard from dozens of san diego residents last year when i asked them that question when i was in SD last year.


spanos is so stupid he seriously thinks in time he will be able to build a fanbase there. Not in an oversaturated market in LA.that will never happen.

Spanos and the NFL wont realise it until it is too late when they move into the new stadium in Inglewood that the chargers are never going to build a fanbase there. when they see the BIG stadium mostly empty,it wont be until then that the NFL goes into panic mode and finally gets it,that nobody in LA wants the chargers.

I think at THAT point,is when the NFL will get serious about trying to get the chargers back in SD and try and get a new owner to buy them and tell dean that he needs to sell the team because this just cant continue the situation they have.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought LA had a nice new stadium?  What the sam heck are they doing in thar wet ratty old 1900 Coliseum?   Bench seating?  Wth?  Fans are 100 yds back?
> 
> 
> 
> They're building them a new one that they'll share with the Chargers.
Click to expand...


As I said,when the chargers move into the new palace in Inglewood with the Rams,it will FINALLY dawn on dean spanos and the NFL that the chargers are NEVER going to be able to  build a fanbase there when they see the majority of the seats are all empty and the only fans that show up are the opposing teams fans. Spanos and the NFL have the ignorant belief that once the chargers have a new stadium,then fans will start showing up and attending games but that wont happen.Once they move into the new stadium is when it will FINALLY dawn on spanos and the NFL,nobody in LA gives a rats ass about the chargers and the NFL will go into panic mode.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Spanos bought the Chargers with the goal to eventually move them back to L. A..
> 
> Winning will solve everything, but you have to admit that the Spanos family has terrible timing.
Click to expand...


Nope,not even winning will change anything.

Spanos is such a fucking moron he is not even aware that the original chargers owner that that was the reason he moved them to SD in the first place after just one year in LA their first year when coming to the AFL. because they could not compete with the Rams in attendance in LA.

Even though the chargers finished with an 8-4 record and made it as far as the AFC tile game in 1960,their averagae attendance was just 14,000.

The Rams on the other hand,that same year THEY only won just 4 games that season yet despite that,THIER averegae crowds were 77,000. so much for the myth than LA is a fair weather sports town.

You got to remember,the Rams have a long history there in LA and LA is oversaturated with football,they are not just going to give up going to USC,UCLA and watching the Rams just because the chargers start winning,Not happening.

 UNLESS they became a dynasty like the cheatriots of course and dominated the conference of course but that will never happen,next to mark davis,dean spanos is the most stupid and incompetant owner in the NFL and has driven that team into the ground.always will.

talk about dumb and dumber,they win first and second prize as the two biggest idiot owners in the NFL,hands down,no contest.


LA was the dumbest place in the world for spanos to choose to move,he would have a MUCH greater chance of building a fanbase IF they won in someplace like Oklahoma city or some city like that. ANY city other than LA would have been MUCH better for him to move to in hopes of ever building a fanbase IF they won.


----------



## mudwhistle

LA RAM FAN said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All part of the implosion of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you heard there is already talk of the chargers going back to SD by the NFL league office?
> 
> here is a good objective article on it on the possiblity.
> 
> Is all that ‘Chargers Forced Back to San Diego’ talk just Looney?
> 
> 
> I dont think it will happen anytime soon,but I do think it will happen sometime in the next  5 to ten years when they move into Inglewood with the Rams.When the NFL sees all those empty seats everywhere they will be embarrased and will take action.
> 
> spanos and the NFL are so stupid they actually think the chargers will EVENTUALLY build a fanbase out there.  thats why i say there wont be serious discussions on them going back till they move into Inglewood and they see all the 60,000 plus empty seats there.
> 
> Once that happens,reality will set in with the NFL and they will be desperate to get them back to san diego. also REMEMBER,the NFL league office and the owners did not want the chargers to go to LA.
> 
> they made it possible for the chargers to go there giving them the green light if they could not get something done in SD but they thought spanos would try and stay and WOULD stay but it backfired on them cause spanos never tried to get anything done there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't want them anymore....we are looking at Major League Soccer teams now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have already  heard from last year from the mighty 1090 and other news sources the rumor the owners are wanting the chargers to move them  back right? LOL
> 
> I have to believe it is true,this CANNOT be good for the NFL at all.
> 
> the only problem for the NFL is it would be the same story there in SD as it is in LA now because most the fans there are the same as you,they dont want to have anything to do with the chargers as long as the spanos family owns the team..
> 
> Yeah you all dont want them NOW since spanos is the owner but IF they got a new owner,you would take them back.that was what I heard from dozens of san diego residents last year when i asked them that question when i was in SD last year.
> 
> 
> spanos is so stupid he seriously thinks in time he will be able to build a fanbase there. Not in an oversaturated market in LA.that will never happen.
> 
> Spanos and the NFL wont realise it until it is too late when they move into the new stadium in Inglewood that the chargers are never going to build a fanbase there. when they see the BIG stadium mostly empty,it wont be until then that the NFL goes into panic mode and finally gets it,that nobody in LA wants the chargers.
> 
> I think at THAT point,is when the NFL will get serious about trying to get the chargers back in SD and try and get a new owner to buy them and tell dean that he needs to sell the team because this just cant continue the situation they have.
Click to expand...

It just means REAL fans can get tickets to Chargers games. Raiders fans, Cowboy fans, Chief fans, Packer fans, Bears fans........


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All part of the implosion of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you heard there is already talk of the chargers going back to SD by the NFL league office?
> 
> here is a good objective article on it on the possiblity.
> 
> Is all that ‘Chargers Forced Back to San Diego’ talk just Looney?
> 
> 
> I dont think it will happen anytime soon,but I do think it will happen sometime in the next  5 to ten years when they move into Inglewood with the Rams.When the NFL sees all those empty seats everywhere they will be embarrased and will take action.
> 
> spanos and the NFL are so stupid they actually think the chargers will EVENTUALLY build a fanbase out there.  thats why i say there wont be serious discussions on them going back till they move into Inglewood and they see all the 60,000 plus empty seats there.
> 
> Once that happens,reality will set in with the NFL and they will be desperate to get them back to san diego. also REMEMBER,the NFL league office and the owners did not want the chargers to go to LA.
> 
> they made it possible for the chargers to go there giving them the green light if they could not get something done in SD but they thought spanos would try and stay and WOULD stay but it backfired on them cause spanos never tried to get anything done there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't want them anymore....we are looking at Major League Soccer teams now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have already  heard from last year from the mighty 1090 and other news sources the rumor the owners are wanting the chargers to move them  back right? LOL
> 
> I have to believe it is true,this CANNOT be good for the NFL at all.
> 
> the only problem for the NFL is it would be the same story there in SD as it is in LA now because most the fans there are the same as you,they dont want to have anything to do with the chargers as long as the spanos family owns the team..
> 
> Yeah you all dont want them NOW since spanos is the owner but IF they got a new owner,you would take them back.that was what I heard from dozens of san diego residents last year when i asked them that question when i was in SD last year.
> 
> 
> spanos is so stupid he seriously thinks in time he will be able to build a fanbase there. Not in an oversaturated market in LA.that will never happen.
> 
> Spanos and the NFL wont realise it until it is too late when they move into the new stadium in Inglewood that the chargers are never going to build a fanbase there. when they see the BIG stadium mostly empty,it wont be until then that the NFL goes into panic mode and finally gets it,that nobody in LA wants the chargers.
> 
> I think at THAT point,is when the NFL will get serious about trying to get the chargers back in SD and try and get a new owner to buy them and tell dean that he needs to sell the team because this just cant continue the situation they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just means REAL fans can get tickets to Chargers games. Raiders fans, Cowboy fans, Chief fans, Packer fans, Bears fans........
Click to expand...


I am so proud of the football fans in SD that stood up to asshole spanos and did not follow him there like Bodeca and everybody else.

That asshole gave san diego fans the middle finger and is such an idiot he thought they would stay loyal to them and go see them. They made me proud giving HIM the middle finger back.


thats what I did when the Rams left LA,I cheered against them each week. st louis rams sounded so childish to say. that was such an asinine name for a football team.

  st louis had the same problem LA is with the chargers, when they first got there,the stadium was half empty all the time as well. they DID start packing them in when they got good and won the superbowl but AFTER they won the superbowl,and then  warner and faulk left and they sucked forever after that,it was the same story there in st louis as it is in LA with the chargers.

I said this was EXACTLY what would happen to the chargers in LA. WHY is it I could see this coming a mile away but the owners could not?

the NFL is also too stupid to understand the same thing will happen with the Raiders in vegas.It will be HOME games for the other teams there also.They will have no homefile advantage at all .Nobody in vegas cares about football,they dont even support their OWN college football team there and it is the poorest city in the nation,


----------



## mudwhistle

LA RAM FAN said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All part of the implosion of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you heard there is already talk of the chargers going back to SD by the NFL league office?
> 
> here is a good objective article on it on the possiblity.
> 
> Is all that ‘Chargers Forced Back to San Diego’ talk just Looney?
> 
> 
> I dont think it will happen anytime soon,but I do think it will happen sometime in the next  5 to ten years when they move into Inglewood with the Rams.When the NFL sees all those empty seats everywhere they will be embarrased and will take action.
> 
> spanos and the NFL are so stupid they actually think the chargers will EVENTUALLY build a fanbase out there.  thats why i say there wont be serious discussions on them going back till they move into Inglewood and they see all the 60,000 plus empty seats there.
> 
> Once that happens,reality will set in with the NFL and they will be desperate to get them back to san diego. also REMEMBER,the NFL league office and the owners did not want the chargers to go to LA.
> 
> they made it possible for the chargers to go there giving them the green light if they could not get something done in SD but they thought spanos would try and stay and WOULD stay but it backfired on them cause spanos never tried to get anything done there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't want them anymore....we are looking at Major League Soccer teams now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have already  heard from last year from the mighty 1090 and other news sources the rumor the owners are wanting the chargers to move them  back right? LOL
> 
> I have to believe it is true,this CANNOT be good for the NFL at all.
> 
> the only problem for the NFL is it would be the same story there in SD as it is in LA now because most the fans there are the same as you,they dont want to have anything to do with the chargers as long as the spanos family owns the team..
> 
> Yeah you all dont want them NOW since spanos is the owner but IF they got a new owner,you would take them back.that was what I heard from dozens of san diego residents last year when i asked them that question when i was in SD last year.
> 
> 
> spanos is so stupid he seriously thinks in time he will be able to build a fanbase there. Not in an oversaturated market in LA.that will never happen.
> 
> Spanos and the NFL wont realise it until it is too late when they move into the new stadium in Inglewood that the chargers are never going to build a fanbase there. when they see the BIG stadium mostly empty,it wont be until then that the NFL goes into panic mode and finally gets it,that nobody in LA wants the chargers.
> 
> I think at THAT point,is when the NFL will get serious about trying to get the chargers back in SD and try and get a new owner to buy them and tell dean that he needs to sell the team because this just cant continue the situation they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just means REAL fans can get tickets to Chargers games. Raiders fans, Cowboy fans, Chief fans, Packer fans, Bears fans........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so proud of the football fans in SD that stood up to asshole spanos and did not follow him there like Bodeca and everybody else.
> 
> That asshole gave san diego fans the middle finger and is such an idiot he thought they would stay loyal to them and go see them. They made me proud giving HIM the middle finger back.
> 
> 
> thats what I did when the Rams left LA,I cheered against them each week. st louis rams sounded so childish to say. that was such an asinine name for a football team.
> 
> st louis had the same problem LA is with the chargers, when they first got there,the stadium was half empty all the time as well. they DID start packing them in when they got good and won the superbowl but AFTER they won the superbowl,and then  warner and faulk left and they sucked forever after that,it was the same story there in st louis as it is in LA with the chargers.
> 
> I said this was EXACTLY what would happen to the chargers in LA. WHY is it I could see this coming a mile away but the owners could not?
> 
> the NFL is also too stupid to understand the same thing will happen with the Raiders in vegas.It will be HOME games for the other teams there also.They will have no homefile advantage at all .Nobody in vegas cares about football,they dont even support their OWN college football team there and it is the poorest city in the nation,
Click to expand...

I can't think of a team more suited to a Vegas move than the Faiders.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you heard there is already talk of the chargers going back to SD by the NFL league office?
> 
> here is a good objective article on it on the possiblity.
> 
> Is all that ‘Chargers Forced Back to San Diego’ talk just Looney?
> 
> 
> I dont think it will happen anytime soon,but I do think it will happen sometime in the next  5 to ten years when they move into Inglewood with the Rams.When the NFL sees all those empty seats everywhere they will be embarrased and will take action.
> 
> spanos and the NFL are so stupid they actually think the chargers will EVENTUALLY build a fanbase out there.  thats why i say there wont be serious discussions on them going back till they move into Inglewood and they see all the 60,000 plus empty seats there.
> 
> Once that happens,reality will set in with the NFL and they will be desperate to get them back to san diego. also REMEMBER,the NFL league office and the owners did not want the chargers to go to LA.
> 
> they made it possible for the chargers to go there giving them the green light if they could not get something done in SD but they thought spanos would try and stay and WOULD stay but it backfired on them cause spanos never tried to get anything done there.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't want them anymore....we are looking at Major League Soccer teams now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have already  heard from last year from the mighty 1090 and other news sources the rumor the owners are wanting the chargers to move them  back right? LOL
> 
> I have to believe it is true,this CANNOT be good for the NFL at all.
> 
> the only problem for the NFL is it would be the same story there in SD as it is in LA now because most the fans there are the same as you,they dont want to have anything to do with the chargers as long as the spanos family owns the team..
> 
> Yeah you all dont want them NOW since spanos is the owner but IF they got a new owner,you would take them back.that was what I heard from dozens of san diego residents last year when i asked them that question when i was in SD last year.
> 
> 
> spanos is so stupid he seriously thinks in time he will be able to build a fanbase there. Not in an oversaturated market in LA.that will never happen.
> 
> Spanos and the NFL wont realise it until it is too late when they move into the new stadium in Inglewood that the chargers are never going to build a fanbase there. when they see the BIG stadium mostly empty,it wont be until then that the NFL goes into panic mode and finally gets it,that nobody in LA wants the chargers.
> 
> I think at THAT point,is when the NFL will get serious about trying to get the chargers back in SD and try and get a new owner to buy them and tell dean that he needs to sell the team because this just cant continue the situation they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just means REAL fans can get tickets to Chargers games. Raiders fans, Cowboy fans, Chief fans, Packer fans, Bears fans........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so proud of the football fans in SD that stood up to asshole spanos and did not follow him there like Bodeca and everybody else.
> 
> That asshole gave san diego fans the middle finger and is such an idiot he thought they would stay loyal to them and go see them. They made me proud giving HIM the middle finger back.
> 
> 
> thats what I did when the Rams left LA,I cheered against them each week. st louis rams sounded so childish to say. that was such an asinine name for a football team.
> 
> st louis had the same problem LA is with the chargers, when they first got there,the stadium was half empty all the time as well. they DID start packing them in when they got good and won the superbowl but AFTER they won the superbowl,and then  warner and faulk left and they sucked forever after that,it was the same story there in st louis as it is in LA with the chargers.
> 
> I said this was EXACTLY what would happen to the chargers in LA. WHY is it I could see this coming a mile away but the owners could not?
> 
> the NFL is also too stupid to understand the same thing will happen with the Raiders in vegas.It will be HOME games for the other teams there also.They will have no homefile advantage at all .Nobody in vegas cares about football,they dont even support their OWN college football team there and it is the poorest city in the nation,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't think of a team more suited to a Vegas move than the Faiders.
Click to expand...


maybe BUT as i said,that move is going to be major disater waiting to happen.you wont find one economist out there who will tell you its a good move.many of them in fact are calling it the worst decision in sports history to move there.the NFL owners hate the davis family worse than I ever imagined cause this is like me being out in the ocean and i spot some sharks out there and i know they are there,but i STILL let you go into the ocean and dont even bother to tell you of how you will die if you go into that ocean,i just keep quiet,same identical situation only Davis is too stupid to understand any of this.

Raiders' Las Vegas plan questionable, Stanford economist says

I would like to mention a couple of things about the Oakland Raiders’ move to Las Vegas.

First off, this is going to be an epic disaster. This is not L.A. There are not very many Raider fans here in the valley. I am from Hayward and have lived here in Las Vegas for 38 years. There is no way they are going to put 60,000 Raider fans in that stadium every Sunday.
Letter: Raiders move to Las Vegas will be a disaster

this is WHY i refer to spanos and davis as dumb and dumber.davis incredily is even dumber than spanos.

It never worked for them in LA and it will never work for them in Vegas.this will be every bit as disasterous for the NFL as the chargers being in LA is now just like i said it would be.this is a monumental risk for the NFL going from a major proven media market in the top five to an unproven small media market ranked 46th. Thats not good business sense my man.

the move to LA was disasterous for the Raiders with half empty stadiums all the time.Al Davis even came out and told the LA times a few years later there he hinted he made a mistake moving them there saying he missed the loud roars of the OAKLAND crowd.

this move to vegas as hard as it is to believe,will be an even greater disater for the raiders than the move to LA was.


----------



## bodecea

LA RAM FAN said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All part of the implosion of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you heard there is already talk of the chargers going back to SD by the NFL league office?
> 
> here is a good objective article on it on the possiblity.
> 
> Is all that ‘Chargers Forced Back to San Diego’ talk just Looney?
> 
> 
> I dont think it will happen anytime soon,but I do think it will happen sometime in the next  5 to ten years when they move into Inglewood with the Rams.When the NFL sees all those empty seats everywhere they will be embarrased and will take action.
> 
> spanos and the NFL are so stupid they actually think the chargers will EVENTUALLY build a fanbase out there.  thats why i say there wont be serious discussions on them going back till they move into Inglewood and they see all the 60,000 plus empty seats there.
> 
> Once that happens,reality will set in with the NFL and they will be desperate to get them back to san diego. also REMEMBER,the NFL league office and the owners did not want the chargers to go to LA.
> 
> they made it possible for the chargers to go there giving them the green light if they could not get something done in SD but they thought spanos would try and stay and WOULD stay but it backfired on them cause spanos never tried to get anything done there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't want them anymore....we are looking at Major League Soccer teams now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have already  heard from last year from the mighty 1090 and other news sources the rumor the owners are wanting the chargers to move them  back right? LOL
> 
> I have to believe it is true,this CANNOT be good for the NFL at all.
> 
> the only problem for the NFL is it would be the same story there in SD as it is in LA now because most the fans there are the same as you,they dont want to have anything to do with the chargers as long as the spanos family owns the team..
> 
> Yeah you all dont want them NOW since spanos is the owner but IF they got a new owner,you would take them back.that was what I heard from dozens of san diego residents last year when i asked them that question when i was in SD last year.
> 
> 
> spanos is so stupid he seriously thinks in time he will be able to build a fanbase there. Not in an oversaturated market in LA.that will never happen.
> 
> Spanos and the NFL wont realise it until it is too late when they move into the new stadium in Inglewood that the chargers are never going to build a fanbase there. when they see the BIG stadium mostly empty,it wont be until then that the NFL goes into panic mode and finally gets it,that nobody in LA wants the chargers.
> 
> I think at THAT point,is when the NFL will get serious about trying to get the chargers back in SD and try and get a new owner to buy them and tell dean that he needs to sell the team because this just cant continue the situation they have.
Click to expand...

Scott and BR are brutal to the Spanos!   BRUTAL!    I love it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bodecea said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All part of the implosion of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you heard there is already talk of the chargers going back to SD by the NFL league office?
> 
> here is a good objective article on it on the possiblity.
> 
> Is all that ‘Chargers Forced Back to San Diego’ talk just Looney?
> 
> 
> I dont think it will happen anytime soon,but I do think it will happen sometime in the next  5 to ten years when they move into Inglewood with the Rams.When the NFL sees all those empty seats everywhere they will be embarrased and will take action.
> 
> spanos and the NFL are so stupid they actually think the chargers will EVENTUALLY build a fanbase out there.  thats why i say there wont be serious discussions on them going back till they move into Inglewood and they see all the 60,000 plus empty seats there.
> 
> Once that happens,reality will set in with the NFL and they will be desperate to get them back to san diego. also REMEMBER,the NFL league office and the owners did not want the chargers to go to LA.
> 
> they made it possible for the chargers to go there giving them the green light if they could not get something done in SD but they thought spanos would try and stay and WOULD stay but it backfired on them cause spanos never tried to get anything done there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't want them anymore....we are looking at Major League Soccer teams now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have already  heard from last year from the mighty 1090 and other news sources the rumor the owners are wanting the chargers to move them  back right? LOL
> 
> I have to believe it is true,this CANNOT be good for the NFL at all.
> 
> the only problem for the NFL is it would be the same story there in SD as it is in LA now because most the fans there are the same as you,they dont want to have anything to do with the chargers as long as the spanos family owns the team..
> 
> Yeah you all dont want them NOW since spanos is the owner but IF they got a new owner,you would take them back.that was what I heard from dozens of san diego residents last year when i asked them that question when i was in SD last year.
> 
> 
> spanos is so stupid he seriously thinks in time he will be able to build a fanbase there. Not in an oversaturated market in LA.that will never happen.
> 
> Spanos and the NFL wont realise it until it is too late when they move into the new stadium in Inglewood that the chargers are never going to build a fanbase there. when they see the BIG stadium mostly empty,it wont be until then that the NFL goes into panic mode and finally gets it,that nobody in LA wants the chargers.
> 
> I think at THAT point,is when the NFL will get serious about trying to get the chargers back in SD and try and get a new owner to buy them and tell dean that he needs to sell the team because this just cant continue the situation they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scott and BR are brutal to the Spanos!   BRUTAL!    I love it.
Click to expand...


Scott and BR are brutal to the Spanos! BRUTAL! I love it.


yeah i see,priceless.LOL 


whats REALLY funny though is how dan fouts is yucking it up and loving it.i assume you heard about that one?


----------



## mudwhistle

LA RAM FAN said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't want them anymore....we are looking at Major League Soccer teams now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have already  heard from last year from the mighty 1090 and other news sources the rumor the owners are wanting the chargers to move them  back right? LOL
> 
> I have to believe it is true,this CANNOT be good for the NFL at all.
> 
> the only problem for the NFL is it would be the same story there in SD as it is in LA now because most the fans there are the same as you,they dont want to have anything to do with the chargers as long as the spanos family owns the team..
> 
> Yeah you all dont want them NOW since spanos is the owner but IF they got a new owner,you would take them back.that was what I heard from dozens of san diego residents last year when i asked them that question when i was in SD last year.
> 
> 
> spanos is so stupid he seriously thinks in time he will be able to build a fanbase there. Not in an oversaturated market in LA.that will never happen.
> 
> Spanos and the NFL wont realise it until it is too late when they move into the new stadium in Inglewood that the chargers are never going to build a fanbase there. when they see the BIG stadium mostly empty,it wont be until then that the NFL goes into panic mode and finally gets it,that nobody in LA wants the chargers.
> 
> I think at THAT point,is when the NFL will get serious about trying to get the chargers back in SD and try and get a new owner to buy them and tell dean that he needs to sell the team because this just cant continue the situation they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It just means REAL fans can get tickets to Chargers games. Raiders fans, Cowboy fans, Chief fans, Packer fans, Bears fans........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so proud of the football fans in SD that stood up to asshole spanos and did not follow him there like Bodeca and everybody else.
> 
> That asshole gave san diego fans the middle finger and is such an idiot he thought they would stay loyal to them and go see them. They made me proud giving HIM the middle finger back.
> 
> 
> thats what I did when the Rams left LA,I cheered against them each week. st louis rams sounded so childish to say. that was such an asinine name for a football team.
> 
> st louis had the same problem LA is with the chargers, when they first got there,the stadium was half empty all the time as well. they DID start packing them in when they got good and won the superbowl but AFTER they won the superbowl,and then  warner and faulk left and they sucked forever after that,it was the same story there in st louis as it is in LA with the chargers.
> 
> I said this was EXACTLY what would happen to the chargers in LA. WHY is it I could see this coming a mile away but the owners could not?
> 
> the NFL is also too stupid to understand the same thing will happen with the Raiders in vegas.It will be HOME games for the other teams there also.They will have no homefile advantage at all .Nobody in vegas cares about football,they dont even support their OWN college football team there and it is the poorest city in the nation,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't think of a team more suited to a Vegas move than the Faiders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe BUT as i said,that move is going to be major disater waiting to happen.you wont find one economist out there who will tell you its a good move.many of them in fact are calling it the worst decision in sports history to move there.the NFL owners hate the davis family worse than I ever imagined cause this is like me being out in the ocean and i spot some sharks out there and i know they are there,but i STILL let you go into the ocean and dont even bother to tell you of how you will die if you go into that ocean,i just keep quiet,same identical situation only Davis is too stupid to understand any of this.
> 
> Raiders' Las Vegas plan questionable, Stanford economist says
> 
> Letter: Raiders move to Las Vegas will be a disaster
> 
> this is WHY i refer to spanos and davis as dumb and dumber.davis incredily is even dumber than spanos.
Click to expand...

Course the Colts moving to Indy was considered to be a bad move too.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have already  heard from last year from the mighty 1090 and other news sources the rumor the owners are wanting the chargers to move them  back right? LOL
> 
> I have to believe it is true,this CANNOT be good for the NFL at all.
> 
> the only problem for the NFL is it would be the same story there in SD as it is in LA now because most the fans there are the same as you,they dont want to have anything to do with the chargers as long as the spanos family owns the team..
> 
> Yeah you all dont want them NOW since spanos is the owner but IF they got a new owner,you would take them back.that was what I heard from dozens of san diego residents last year when i asked them that question when i was in SD last year.
> 
> 
> spanos is so stupid he seriously thinks in time he will be able to build a fanbase there. Not in an oversaturated market in LA.that will never happen.
> 
> Spanos and the NFL wont realise it until it is too late when they move into the new stadium in Inglewood that the chargers are never going to build a fanbase there. when they see the BIG stadium mostly empty,it wont be until then that the NFL goes into panic mode and finally gets it,that nobody in LA wants the chargers.
> 
> I think at THAT point,is when the NFL will get serious about trying to get the chargers back in SD and try and get a new owner to buy them and tell dean that he needs to sell the team because this just cant continue the situation they have.
> 
> 
> 
> It just means REAL fans can get tickets to Chargers games. Raiders fans, Cowboy fans, Chief fans, Packer fans, Bears fans........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so proud of the football fans in SD that stood up to asshole spanos and did not follow him there like Bodeca and everybody else.
> 
> That asshole gave san diego fans the middle finger and is such an idiot he thought they would stay loyal to them and go see them. They made me proud giving HIM the middle finger back.
> 
> 
> thats what I did when the Rams left LA,I cheered against them each week. st louis rams sounded so childish to say. that was such an asinine name for a football team.
> 
> st louis had the same problem LA is with the chargers, when they first got there,the stadium was half empty all the time as well. they DID start packing them in when they got good and won the superbowl but AFTER they won the superbowl,and then  warner and faulk left and they sucked forever after that,it was the same story there in st louis as it is in LA with the chargers.
> 
> I said this was EXACTLY what would happen to the chargers in LA. WHY is it I could see this coming a mile away but the owners could not?
> 
> the NFL is also too stupid to understand the same thing will happen with the Raiders in vegas.It will be HOME games for the other teams there also.They will have no homefile advantage at all .Nobody in vegas cares about football,they dont even support their OWN college football team there and it is the poorest city in the nation,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't think of a team more suited to a Vegas move than the Faiders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe BUT as i said,that move is going to be major disater waiting to happen.you wont find one economist out there who will tell you its a good move.many of them in fact are calling it the worst decision in sports history to move there.the NFL owners hate the davis family worse than I ever imagined cause this is like me being out in the ocean and i spot some sharks out there and i know they are there,but i STILL let you go into the ocean and dont even bother to tell you of how you will die if you go into that ocean,i just keep quiet,same identical situation only Davis is too stupid to understand any of this.
> 
> Raiders' Las Vegas plan questionable, Stanford economist says
> 
> Letter: Raiders move to Las Vegas will be a disaster
> 
> this is WHY i refer to spanos and davis as dumb and dumber.davis incredily is even dumber than spanos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Course the Colts moving to Indy was considered to be a bad move too.
Click to expand...


The colts owner as much a jerk as he was,he at least moved them to a city that was not dead last in wage earners though and a city so poor that most familys are lower class ones that have to work two jobs. have you seen the PSL's they are asking for?  It does not take a genius to see this has disater written all over it.the majority of vegas residents will never be able to afford those tickets out there they are asking for.

these are the same economists that said the rams move to st louis was a very bad idea.They called that one right.No reason these experts are blowing smoke now all of a sudden.  with the exception of the warner'faulk years when they were the greatest show on turf in a five year period and went to two superbowls during that time,that place was half empty all the time as well.

15 0ut of those 20 years they were there,that place was a ghost town,it was the same with the rams as it is with the chargers in LA,their games alwasy felt like ROAD games as well.  would be pretty foolhardy to ignore what these experts are saying after they called THAT one correctly back then.thats like if your car is broken and not running,and a very credible mechanic with a great reputation tells you you need it fixed and you ignore him,you screwed up and your car broke down as a resort.same thing,no difference. so just a little bit difference there with the Colts back then and the raiders now.

PLUS i dont ever recall back then economic  experts saying it would be disasterous for the colts in indy as they did with the rams in st louis and the raiders in vegas. Jim Irsey was an asshole,BUT he wasnt a stupid ass moron like davis and spanos are.HE knew what he was doing.

The Raiders even when they were great in LA,nobody showed up,the year after they won the superbowl out there,the next season for the home opener they only drew just over 44,ooo fans.the OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but nobody cared.same will happen with the Raiders in vegas  and be even worse. the reason I am confidant of this is I know a vegas resident out there and he told me the games the hockey team had,it felt like  road games just as st louis fans felt like Ram games were ROAD games most the time there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> Chiefs fans outnumbered their fans lol



the thing thats hilarious Grampa Murked U  is that this is a REGULAR occassion there in Carson. I watched the game as well for that entertainment alone and i was not dissapointed in the least. In last years home opener they had,this is what you saw everywhere you looked in carson.80% dolphin fans as well.If this was the Raiders,cowboys,seahawks,packers or steelers,then you could just brush it up to the fact those team travel well but the dolphins and chiefs,they DONT travel well.

same as when the Rams played 16 road games all year long in stank louis,its the same case with the Chargers all the time as well.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

LA RAM FAN said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs fans outnumbered their fans lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thing thats hilarious Grampa Murked U  is that this is a REGULAR occassion there in Carson. I watched the game as well for that entertainment alone and i was not dissapointed in the least. In last years home opener they had,this is what you saw everywhere you looked in carson.80% dolphin fans as well.If this was the Raiders,cowboys,seahawks,packers or steelers,then you could just brush it up to the fact those team travel well but the dolphins and chiefs,they DONT travel well.
Click to expand...

Chiefs looked pretty spectacular yesterday. Need to beef up our defensive line but holy cow I was impressed


----------



## mudwhistle

LA RAM FAN said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just means REAL fans can get tickets to Chargers games. Raiders fans, Cowboy fans, Chief fans, Packer fans, Bears fans........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud of the football fans in SD that stood up to asshole spanos and did not follow him there like Bodeca and everybody else.
> 
> That asshole gave san diego fans the middle finger and is such an idiot he thought they would stay loyal to them and go see them. They made me proud giving HIM the middle finger back.
> 
> 
> thats what I did when the Rams left LA,I cheered against them each week. st louis rams sounded so childish to say. that was such an asinine name for a football team.
> 
> st louis had the same problem LA is with the chargers, when they first got there,the stadium was half empty all the time as well. they DID start packing them in when they got good and won the superbowl but AFTER they won the superbowl,and then  warner and faulk left and they sucked forever after that,it was the same story there in st louis as it is in LA with the chargers.
> 
> I said this was EXACTLY what would happen to the chargers in LA. WHY is it I could see this coming a mile away but the owners could not?
> 
> the NFL is also too stupid to understand the same thing will happen with the Raiders in vegas.It will be HOME games for the other teams there also.They will have no homefile advantage at all .Nobody in vegas cares about football,they dont even support their OWN college football team there and it is the poorest city in the nation,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't think of a team more suited to a Vegas move than the Faiders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe BUT as i said,that move is going to be major disater waiting to happen.you wont find one economist out there who will tell you its a good move.many of them in fact are calling it the worst decision in sports history to move there.the NFL owners hate the davis family worse than I ever imagined cause this is like me being out in the ocean and i spot some sharks out there and i know they are there,but i STILL let you go into the ocean and dont even bother to tell you of how you will die if you go into that ocean,i just keep quiet,same identical situation only Davis is too stupid to understand any of this.
> 
> Raiders' Las Vegas plan questionable, Stanford economist says
> 
> Letter: Raiders move to Las Vegas will be a disaster
> 
> this is WHY i refer to spanos and davis as dumb and dumber.davis incredily is even dumber than spanos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Course the Colts moving to Indy was considered to be a bad move too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The colts owner as much a jerk as he was,he at least moved them to a city that was not dead last in wage earners though and a city so poor that most familys are lower class ones that have to work two jobs. have you seen the PSL's they are asking for?  It does not take a genius to see this has disater written all over it.the majority of vegas residents will never be able to afford those tickets out there they are asking for.
> 
> these are the same economists that said the rams move to st louis was a very bad idea.They called that one right.No reason these experts are blowing smoke now all of a sudden.  with the exception of the warner'faulk years when they were the greatest show on turf in a five year period and went to two superbowls during that time,that place was half empty all the time as well.
> 
> 15 0ut of those 20 years they were there,that place was a ghost town,it was the same with the rams as it is with the chargers in LA,their games alwasy felt like ROAD games as well.  would be pretty foolhardy to ignore what these experts are saying after they called THAT one correctly back then.thats like if your car is broken and not running,and a very credible mechanic with a great reputation tells you you need it fixed and you ignore him,you screwed up and your car broke down as a resort.same thing,no difference. so just a little bit difference there with the Colts back then and the raiders now.
> 
> PLUS i dont ever recall back then economic  experts saying it would be disasterous for the colts in indy as they did with the rams in st louis and the raiders in vegas. Jim Irsey was an asshole,BUT he wasnt a stupid ass moron like davis and spanos are.HE knew what he was doing.
> 
> The Raiders even when they were great in LA,nobody showed up,the year after they won the superbowl out there,the next season for the home opener they only drew just over 44,ooo fans.the OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but nobody cared.same will happen with the Raiders in vegas  and be even worse. the reason I am confidant of this is I know a vegas resident out there and he told me the games the hockey team had,it felt like  road games just as st louis fans felt like Ram games were ROAD games most the time there.
Click to expand...

I wonder why USC draws so many fans?


----------



## mudwhistle

Grampa Murked U said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs fans outnumbered their fans lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thing thats hilarious Grampa Murked U  is that this is a REGULAR occassion there in Carson. I watched the game as well for that entertainment alone and i was not dissapointed in the least. In last years home opener they had,this is what you saw everywhere you looked in carson.80% dolphin fans as well.If this was the Raiders,cowboys,seahawks,packers or steelers,then you could just brush it up to the fact those team travel well but the dolphins and chiefs,they DONT travel well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chiefs looked pretty spectacular yesterday. Need to beef up our defensive line but holy cow I was impressed
Click to expand...

Well, they were playing the Chargers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so proud of the football fans in SD that stood up to asshole spanos and did not follow him there like Bodeca and everybody else.
> 
> That asshole gave san diego fans the middle finger and is such an idiot he thought they would stay loyal to them and go see them. They made me proud giving HIM the middle finger back.
> 
> 
> thats what I did when the Rams left LA,I cheered against them each week. st louis rams sounded so childish to say. that was such an asinine name for a football team.
> 
> st louis had the same problem LA is with the chargers, when they first got there,the stadium was half empty all the time as well. they DID start packing them in when they got good and won the superbowl but AFTER they won the superbowl,and then  warner and faulk left and they sucked forever after that,it was the same story there in st louis as it is in LA with the chargers.
> 
> I said this was EXACTLY what would happen to the chargers in LA. WHY is it I could see this coming a mile away but the owners could not?
> 
> the NFL is also too stupid to understand the same thing will happen with the Raiders in vegas.It will be HOME games for the other teams there also.They will have no homefile advantage at all .Nobody in vegas cares about football,they dont even support their OWN college football team there and it is the poorest city in the nation,
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of a team more suited to a Vegas move than the Faiders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe BUT as i said,that move is going to be major disater waiting to happen.you wont find one economist out there who will tell you its a good move.many of them in fact are calling it the worst decision in sports history to move there.the NFL owners hate the davis family worse than I ever imagined cause this is like me being out in the ocean and i spot some sharks out there and i know they are there,but i STILL let you go into the ocean and dont even bother to tell you of how you will die if you go into that ocean,i just keep quiet,same identical situation only Davis is too stupid to understand any of this.
> 
> Raiders' Las Vegas plan questionable, Stanford economist says
> 
> Letter: Raiders move to Las Vegas will be a disaster
> 
> this is WHY i refer to spanos and davis as dumb and dumber.davis incredily is even dumber than spanos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Course the Colts moving to Indy was considered to be a bad move too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The colts owner as much a jerk as he was,he at least moved them to a city that was not dead last in wage earners though and a city so poor that most familys are lower class ones that have to work two jobs. have you seen the PSL's they are asking for?  It does not take a genius to see this has disater written all over it.the majority of vegas residents will never be able to afford those tickets out there they are asking for.
> 
> these are the same economists that said the rams move to st louis was a very bad idea.They called that one right.No reason these experts are blowing smoke now all of a sudden.  with the exception of the warner'faulk years when they were the greatest show on turf in a five year period and went to two superbowls during that time,that place was half empty all the time as well.
> 
> 15 0ut of those 20 years they were there,that place was a ghost town,it was the same with the rams as it is with the chargers in LA,their games alwasy felt like ROAD games as well.  would be pretty foolhardy to ignore what these experts are saying after they called THAT one correctly back then.thats like if your car is broken and not running,and a very credible mechanic with a great reputation tells you you need it fixed and you ignore him,you screwed up and your car broke down as a resort.same thing,no difference. so just a little bit difference there with the Colts back then and the raiders now.
> 
> PLUS i dont ever recall back then economic  experts saying it would be disasterous for the colts in indy as they did with the rams in st louis and the raiders in vegas. Jim Irsey was an asshole,BUT he wasnt a stupid ass moron like davis and spanos are.HE knew what he was doing.
> 
> The Raiders even when they were great in LA,nobody showed up,the year after they won the superbowl out there,the next season for the home opener they only drew just over 44,ooo fans.the OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but nobody cared.same will happen with the Raiders in vegas  and be even worse. the reason I am confidant of this is I know a vegas resident out there and he told me the games the hockey team had,it felt like  road games just as st louis fans felt like Ram games were ROAD games most the time there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why USC draws so many fans?
Click to expand...


I dont know,YOUR a californian,if you want to find out,you can always do some research on it.LOL

Here is what I was talking about how the Rams in stank louis,they had the same kind of luck there the chargers are in LA. this is what THEIR crowds ALWAYS looked like other than the brief warner/faulk years. this was taken during middle of the 2nd quarter no less not when coming back from halftime or just starting.






I went to their home opener their last season there against the seahawks and it looked just like this,against a team that had been to the superbowl back to back no less.  I went there also like ten years ago and the same thing.I am not shitting. Vegas will be as huge a mistake for the raiders as it is for the chargers in LA I GUARANTEE.

once they start losing and are as pathetic as the rams were in st louis,they will ALSO have stadiums that look like this. they will not be dedicated and loyal like oakland fans are.Oakland has the most passionate dedicated fans in the world. 

just four years ago after starting the season off 0-13,on a dark rainy cold night in hard pouring downpour of rain.that place was packed and sold out. to leave the most dedicated loyal fans in the country like that is a crime pure and simple. I know Gramps as a chiefs fan remembers that game how it was packed. The only time there were any empty seats was halftime when they left for refreshments.I SAW the game on tv so I was pretty much there,I know.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

mudwhistle said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chiefs fans outnumbered their fans lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thing thats hilarious Grampa Murked U  is that this is a REGULAR occassion there in Carson. I watched the game as well for that entertainment alone and i was not dissapointed in the least. In last years home opener they had,this is what you saw everywhere you looked in carson.80% dolphin fans as well.If this was the Raiders,cowboys,seahawks,packers or steelers,then you could just brush it up to the fact those team travel well but the dolphins and chiefs,they DONT travel well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chiefs looked pretty spectacular yesterday. Need to beef up our defensive line but holy cow I was impressed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, they were playing the Chargers.
Click to expand...

The Chargers weren't exactly slackers yesterday. A handful of dropped passes and the outcome may have been different


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All part of the implosion of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you heard there is already talk of the chargers going back to SD by the NFL league office?
> 
> here is a good objective article on it on the possiblity.
> 
> Is all that ‘Chargers Forced Back to San Diego’ talk just Looney?
> 
> 
> I dont think it will happen anytime soon,but I do think it will happen sometime in the next  5 to ten years when they move into Inglewood with the Rams.When the NFL sees all those empty seats everywhere they will be embarrased and will take action.
> 
> spanos and the NFL are so stupid they actually think the chargers will EVENTUALLY build a fanbase out there.  thats why i say there wont be serious discussions on them going back till they move into Inglewood and they see all the 60,000 plus empty seats there.
> 
> Once that happens,reality will set in with the NFL and they will be desperate to get them back to san diego. also REMEMBER,the NFL league office and the owners did not want the chargers to go to LA.
> 
> they made it possible for the chargers to go there giving them the green light if they could not get something done in SD but they thought spanos would try and stay and WOULD stay but it backfired on them cause spanos never tried to get anything done there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't want them anymore....we are looking at Major League Soccer teams now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you have already  heard from last year from the mighty 1090 and other news sources the rumor the owners are wanting the chargers to move them  back right? LOL
> 
> I have to believe it is true,this CANNOT be good for the NFL at all.
> 
> the only problem for the NFL is it would be the same story there in SD as it is in LA now because most the fans there are the same as you,they dont want to have anything to do with the chargers as long as the spanos family owns the team..
> 
> Yeah you all dont want them NOW since spanos is the owner but IF they got a new owner,you would take them back.that was what I heard from dozens of san diego residents last year when i asked them that question when i was in SD last year.
> 
> 
> spanos is so stupid he seriously thinks in time he will be able to build a fanbase there. Not in an oversaturated market in LA.that will never happen.
> 
> Spanos and the NFL wont realise it until it is too late when they move into the new stadium in Inglewood that the chargers are never going to build a fanbase there. when they see the BIG stadium mostly empty,it wont be until then that the NFL goes into panic mode and finally gets it,that nobody in LA wants the chargers.
> 
> I think at THAT point,is when the NFL will get serious about trying to get the chargers back in SD and try and get a new owner to buy them and tell dean that he needs to sell the team because this just cant continue the situation they have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scott and BR are brutal to the Spanos!   BRUTAL!    I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scott and BR are brutal to the Spanos! BRUTAL! I love it.
> 
> 
> yeah i see,priceless.LOL
> 
> 
> whats REALLY funny though is how dan fouts is yucking it up and loving it.i assume you heard about that one?
Click to expand...



Here is ANOTHER hysterical video of the chargers/chiefs game. Well it is the game from last year in Carson when they played each other.I could not find anything as of yet from yesterdays game of small film footage other than the entire game but as you can see from last years matchup,after watching just the first five minutes of this game,you can see the chiefs fans GREATLY outnumber the chargers fans.not even close.


the guy that went to this game and filmed it is a niner fan and a big fan of alex smith so that was WHY he went to the game last year..

He even says the obvious as well that spanos made a major mistake moving the team,that they should have stayed in san diego. ALSO as you can see from watching the video,he tells it like it is,that a feels like a ROAD game for the chargers saying-are we in kansas city?

great host this niner fan was.


----------



## mudwhistle

LA RAM FAN said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of a team more suited to a Vegas move than the Faiders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe BUT as i said,that move is going to be major disater waiting to happen.you wont find one economist out there who will tell you its a good move.many of them in fact are calling it the worst decision in sports history to move there.the NFL owners hate the davis family worse than I ever imagined cause this is like me being out in the ocean and i spot some sharks out there and i know they are there,but i STILL let you go into the ocean and dont even bother to tell you of how you will die if you go into that ocean,i just keep quiet,same identical situation only Davis is too stupid to understand any of this.
> 
> Raiders' Las Vegas plan questionable, Stanford economist says
> 
> Letter: Raiders move to Las Vegas will be a disaster
> 
> this is WHY i refer to spanos and davis as dumb and dumber.davis incredily is even dumber than spanos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Course the Colts moving to Indy was considered to be a bad move too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The colts owner as much a jerk as he was,he at least moved them to a city that was not dead last in wage earners though and a city so poor that most familys are lower class ones that have to work two jobs. have you seen the PSL's they are asking for?  It does not take a genius to see this has disater written all over it.the majority of vegas residents will never be able to afford those tickets out there they are asking for.
> 
> these are the same economists that said the rams move to st louis was a very bad idea.They called that one right.No reason these experts are blowing smoke now all of a sudden.  with the exception of the warner'faulk years when they were the greatest show on turf in a five year period and went to two superbowls during that time,that place was half empty all the time as well.
> 
> 15 0ut of those 20 years they were there,that place was a ghost town,it was the same with the rams as it is with the chargers in LA,their games alwasy felt like ROAD games as well.  would be pretty foolhardy to ignore what these experts are saying after they called THAT one correctly back then.thats like if your car is broken and not running,and a very credible mechanic with a great reputation tells you you need it fixed and you ignore him,you screwed up and your car broke down as a resort.same thing,no difference. so just a little bit difference there with the Colts back then and the raiders now.
> 
> PLUS i dont ever recall back then economic  experts saying it would be disasterous for the colts in indy as they did with the rams in st louis and the raiders in vegas. Jim Irsey was an asshole,BUT he wasnt a stupid ass moron like davis and spanos are.HE knew what he was doing.
> 
> The Raiders even when they were great in LA,nobody showed up,the year after they won the superbowl out there,the next season for the home opener they only drew just over 44,ooo fans.the OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but nobody cared.same will happen with the Raiders in vegas  and be even worse. the reason I am confidant of this is I know a vegas resident out there and he told me the games the hockey team had,it felt like  road games just as st louis fans felt like Ram games were ROAD games most the time there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why USC draws so many fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know,YOUR a californian,if you want to find out,you can always do some research on it.LOL
> 
> Here is what I was talking about how the Rams in stank louis,they had the same kind of luck there the chargers are in LA. this is what THEIR crowds ALWAYS looked like other than the brief warner/faulk years. this was taken during middle of the 2nd quarter no less not when coming back from halftime or just starting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to their home opener their last season there against the seahawks and it looked just like this,against a team that had been to the superbowl back to back no less.  I went there also like ten years ago and the same thing.I am not shitting. Vegas will be as huge a mistake for the raiders as it is for the chargers in LA I GUARANTEE.
> 
> once they start losing and are as pathetic as the rams were in st louis,they will ALSO have stadiums that look like this. they will not be dedicated and loyal like oakland fans are.Oakland has the most passionate dedicated fans in the world.
> 
> just four years ago after starting the season off 0-13,on a dark rainy cold night in hard pouring downpour of rain.that place was packed and sold out. to leave the most dedicated loyal fans in the country like that is a crime pure and simple. I know Gramps as a chiefs fan remembers that game how it was packed. The only time there were any empty seats was halftime when they left for refreshments.I SAW the game on tv so I was pretty much there,I know.
Click to expand...

I'm not a Californian. I'm from Montana originally.
Where I come from there's not much to do but hunt and go to football games in the Fall.
I just lived in California long enough to know that Southern Californians have too many other things to do than go to a Chargers game. Half of the home games weren't sellouts. So I could only hear them on the radio. But the funny thing is, watching a Chargers game was fun. Going to a Titans game here in TN is a pain in the ass. You're ether sweating your balls off or freezing to death.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe BUT as i said,that move is going to be major disater waiting to happen.you wont find one economist out there who will tell you its a good move.many of them in fact are calling it the worst decision in sports history to move there.the NFL owners hate the davis family worse than I ever imagined cause this is like me being out in the ocean and i spot some sharks out there and i know they are there,but i STILL let you go into the ocean and dont even bother to tell you of how you will die if you go into that ocean,i just keep quiet,same identical situation only Davis is too stupid to understand any of this.
> 
> Raiders' Las Vegas plan questionable, Stanford economist says
> 
> Letter: Raiders move to Las Vegas will be a disaster
> 
> this is WHY i refer to spanos and davis as dumb and dumber.davis incredily is even dumber than spanos.
> 
> 
> 
> Course the Colts moving to Indy was considered to be a bad move too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The colts owner as much a jerk as he was,he at least moved them to a city that was not dead last in wage earners though and a city so poor that most familys are lower class ones that have to work two jobs. have you seen the PSL's they are asking for?  It does not take a genius to see this has disater written all over it.the majority of vegas residents will never be able to afford those tickets out there they are asking for.
> 
> these are the same economists that said the rams move to st louis was a very bad idea.They called that one right.No reason these experts are blowing smoke now all of a sudden.  with the exception of the warner'faulk years when they were the greatest show on turf in a five year period and went to two superbowls during that time,that place was half empty all the time as well.
> 
> 15 0ut of those 20 years they were there,that place was a ghost town,it was the same with the rams as it is with the chargers in LA,their games alwasy felt like ROAD games as well.  would be pretty foolhardy to ignore what these experts are saying after they called THAT one correctly back then.thats like if your car is broken and not running,and a very credible mechanic with a great reputation tells you you need it fixed and you ignore him,you screwed up and your car broke down as a resort.same thing,no difference. so just a little bit difference there with the Colts back then and the raiders now.
> 
> PLUS i dont ever recall back then economic  experts saying it would be disasterous for the colts in indy as they did with the rams in st louis and the raiders in vegas. Jim Irsey was an asshole,BUT he wasnt a stupid ass moron like davis and spanos are.HE knew what he was doing.
> 
> The Raiders even when they were great in LA,nobody showed up,the year after they won the superbowl out there,the next season for the home opener they only drew just over 44,ooo fans.the OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but nobody cared.same will happen with the Raiders in vegas  and be even worse. the reason I am confidant of this is I know a vegas resident out there and he told me the games the hockey team had,it felt like  road games just as st louis fans felt like Ram games were ROAD games most the time there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why USC draws so many fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know,YOUR a californian,if you want to find out,you can always do some research on it.LOL
> 
> Here is what I was talking about how the Rams in stank louis,they had the same kind of luck there the chargers are in LA. this is what THEIR crowds ALWAYS looked like other than the brief warner/faulk years. this was taken during middle of the 2nd quarter no less not when coming back from halftime or just starting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to their home opener their last season there against the seahawks and it looked just like this,against a team that had been to the superbowl back to back no less.  I went there also like ten years ago and the same thing.I am not shitting. Vegas will be as huge a mistake for the raiders as it is for the chargers in LA I GUARANTEE.
> 
> once they start losing and are as pathetic as the rams were in st louis,they will ALSO have stadiums that look like this. they will not be dedicated and loyal like oakland fans are.Oakland has the most passionate dedicated fans in the world.
> 
> just four years ago after starting the season off 0-13,on a dark rainy cold night in hard pouring downpour of rain.that place was packed and sold out. to leave the most dedicated loyal fans in the country like that is a crime pure and simple. I know Gramps as a chiefs fan remembers that game how it was packed. The only time there were any empty seats was halftime when they left for refreshments.I SAW the game on tv so I was pretty much there,I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a Californian. I'm from Montana originally.
> Where I come from there's not much to do but hunt and go to football games in the Fall.
> I just lived in California long enough to know that Southern Californians have too many other things to do than go to a Chargers game. Half of the home games weren't sellouts. So I could only hear them on the radio. But the funny thing is, watching a Chargers game was fun. Going to a Titans game here in TN is a pain in the ass. You're ether sweating your balls off or freezing to death.
Click to expand...


true they were not like Oakland which ALWAYS packs them in win or lose like the year  when they started off 0-13 that I just mentioned or like they did last night.

I was under the impression you  LIVED in san diego now since you have talked about the chargers a lot in the past?

Yeah I see what your saying.I get that.But thats my point. You're  proving for me WHY they never should have left SD.

 Thats the major difference between the chargers now playing in Carson and when they played in SD.

When they were in SD,they at LEAST sold out HALF the time  when they were crappy like the year they went 1-15 with Ryan Leaf at quarterback . and when they were GREAT,like when they went 14-2 with marty shottenheimer they would sell out all games then.

When they were crappy like the year they went 1-15, They would STILL turn out and pack them in and cheer them on against exciting teams like the pittsburgh steelers when they were a dynasty in the 70's and  against their division rivals the chiefs,broncos,seahawks "when they were still in the division." and the raiders.

speaking of the Raiders that is the other difference.I realise Raider games were always home games for the Raiders in SD the fact LA has a bunch of Raider fans there but that was the ONLY time in SD where the opposing fans always outnumbered the home team fans where its EVERY sunday in carson.

yeah you are right,when they were CRAPPY in SD,when they played against equally crappy teams like cleveland for example,yeah yoou are correct,games like that they did not draw well. but at LEAST they DID turn out and pack them in against their division rivals i mentioned or exciting teams such as the steelers in the 70's when they were a dynasty or like the Bills in the 90's when they went to four straight superbowls and had exciting players to watch,Major difference there my man.


----------



## mudwhistle

LA RAM FAN said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Course the Colts moving to Indy was considered to be a bad move too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colts owner as much a jerk as he was,he at least moved them to a city that was not dead last in wage earners though and a city so poor that most familys are lower class ones that have to work two jobs. have you seen the PSL's they are asking for?  It does not take a genius to see this has disater written all over it.the majority of vegas residents will never be able to afford those tickets out there they are asking for.
> 
> these are the same economists that said the rams move to st louis was a very bad idea.They called that one right.No reason these experts are blowing smoke now all of a sudden.  with the exception of the warner'faulk years when they were the greatest show on turf in a five year period and went to two superbowls during that time,that place was half empty all the time as well.
> 
> 15 0ut of those 20 years they were there,that place was a ghost town,it was the same with the rams as it is with the chargers in LA,their games alwasy felt like ROAD games as well.  would be pretty foolhardy to ignore what these experts are saying after they called THAT one correctly back then.thats like if your car is broken and not running,and a very credible mechanic with a great reputation tells you you need it fixed and you ignore him,you screwed up and your car broke down as a resort.same thing,no difference. so just a little bit difference there with the Colts back then and the raiders now.
> 
> PLUS i dont ever recall back then economic  experts saying it would be disasterous for the colts in indy as they did with the rams in st louis and the raiders in vegas. Jim Irsey was an asshole,BUT he wasnt a stupid ass moron like davis and spanos are.HE knew what he was doing.
> 
> The Raiders even when they were great in LA,nobody showed up,the year after they won the superbowl out there,the next season for the home opener they only drew just over 44,ooo fans.the OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but nobody cared.same will happen with the Raiders in vegas  and be even worse. the reason I am confidant of this is I know a vegas resident out there and he told me the games the hockey team had,it felt like  road games just as st louis fans felt like Ram games were ROAD games most the time there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder why USC draws so many fans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know,YOUR a californian,if you want to find out,you can always do some research on it.LOL
> 
> Here is what I was talking about how the Rams in stank louis,they had the same kind of luck there the chargers are in LA. this is what THEIR crowds ALWAYS looked like other than the brief warner/faulk years. this was taken during middle of the 2nd quarter no less not when coming back from halftime or just starting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to their home opener their last season there against the seahawks and it looked just like this,against a team that had been to the superbowl back to back no less.  I went there also like ten years ago and the same thing.I am not shitting. Vegas will be as huge a mistake for the raiders as it is for the chargers in LA I GUARANTEE.
> 
> once they start losing and are as pathetic as the rams were in st louis,they will ALSO have stadiums that look like this. they will not be dedicated and loyal like oakland fans are.Oakland has the most passionate dedicated fans in the world.
> 
> just four years ago after starting the season off 0-13,on a dark rainy cold night in hard pouring downpour of rain.that place was packed and sold out. to leave the most dedicated loyal fans in the country like that is a crime pure and simple. I know Gramps as a chiefs fan remembers that game how it was packed. The only time there were any empty seats was halftime when they left for refreshments.I SAW the game on tv so I was pretty much there,I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a Californian. I'm from Montana originally.
> Where I come from there's not much to do but hunt and go to football games in the Fall.
> I just lived in California long enough to know that Southern Californians have too many other things to do than go to a Chargers game. Half of the home games weren't sellouts. So I could only hear them on the radio. But the funny thing is, watching a Chargers game was fun. Going to a Titans game here in TN is a pain in the ass. You're ether sweating your balls off or freezing to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true they were not like Oakland which ALWAYS packs them in win or lose like the year  when they started off 0-13 that I just mentioned or like they did last night.
> 
> I was under the impression you  LIVED in san diego now since you have talked about the chargers a lot in the past?
> 
> Yeah I see what your saying.I get that.But thats my point. You're  proving for me WHY they never should have left SD.
> 
> Thats the major difference between the chargers now playing in Carson and when they played in SD.
> 
> When they were in SD,they at LEAST sold out HALF the time  when they were crappy like the year they went 1-15 with Ryan Leaf at quarterback . and when they were GREAT,like when they went 14-2 with marty shottenheimer they would sell out all games then.
> 
> When they were crappy like the year they went 1-15, They would STILL turn out and pack them in and cheer them on against exciting teams like the pittsburgh steelers when they were a dynasty in the 70's and  against their division rivals the chiefs,broncos,seahawks "when they were still in the division." and the raiders.
> 
> speaking of the Raiders that is the other difference.I realise Raider games were always home games for the Raiders in SD the fact LA has a bunch of Raider fans there but that was the ONLY time in SD where the opposing fans always outnumbered the home team fans where its EVERY sunday in carson.
> 
> yeah you are right,when they were CRAPPY in SD,when they played against equally crappy teams like cleveland for example,yeah yoou are correct,games like that they did not draw well. but at LEAST they DID turn out and pack them in against their division rivals i mentioned or exciting teams such as the steelers in the 70's when they were a dynasty or like the Bills in the 90's when they went to four straight superbowls and had exciting players to watch,Major difference there my man.
Click to expand...

I lived in SD for several years. I sold my home in SpringValley in 2003.
I just couldn't find a decent job there.
So I went into the Army.
BTW, I was at the SD vs Raiders game when John Madden was coach.
The Chargers were beating the Faiders and Kenny Stabler fumbled the ball forward and eventually his TE tipped it into the endzone falling on it.
Everyone in the stadium knew that play was illegal but the refs.
The Faider fans were lucky to get out of the place alive.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.How much longer can spanos suffer this embarrassment? LOL

that video and commentary by fouts and eagle was priceless.LOL

CBS announcers ripped the Chargers after embarrassing Chiefs-fan takeover in LA

_*Fouts: *I just want to go back to when Rivers tried to draw the Chiefs offsides. Lot of Chiefs fans here, and they were making a lot of noise. And that hurt Rivers. He could not be loud enough to try to induce the Chiefs to jump offsides._

_*Eagle:* Now, look, that’s been an issue. There’s no getting around it. You look around the stands, and whatever fanbase is part of the road team, they travel. They come to LA. They come to Carson._

_*Fouts:* They know they can get seats here. Arrowhead is always sold out. Chargers did sell out their season tickets here at StubHub, but it appears that maybe some of those fans are going on that secondary market. What do you think?_

_*Eagle:* I would agree._

The Chiefs were one of several fanbases to take over StubHub Center since Dean Spanos engineered the Chargers’ move to Los Angeles last season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

while the chargers are having this problem to deal with,this is another reason i still dont think the raiders will be in vegas.the rams NEVER had any of these problems come up when their stadium was being built.the city of LA unlike vegas,did not poorly plan things.LOL

At Las Vegas Stadium Authority Raiders Meeting MGM Resorts International Blasts Parking Plan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gee you think.LOL

The Chargers are feeling left out in Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is too funny BOTH this lady and deion sanders say on this show the charger might as well go back to san dieog.LOL

“They might as well go back to San Diego”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gee you THINK.lol

The Chargers are feeling left out in Los Angeles

Super (sad) Chargers: Team struggling mightily to draw home fans in Los Angeles

*Where are Chargers fans?





WHERE ARE THEY INDEED,you sure this game wasnt played in kansas city?


*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Looks like the chargers fight for LA is all over now.the Rams own their ass.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

same thing again.Just like last time when the chiefs fans took over,Niner fans ruled the roost in last sundays game.LOL

Ever since the Chargers moved from San Diego to Los Angeles, they’ve lost home field advantage.
Chargers' Stub Hub Center Is Filled With 49ers Fans During Today's Game (PIC)

second verse same as the first.

Chargers LA Experiment Continues To Be A Joke As 49ers Fans Take Over Their Stadium

totally pathetic.

Niners become latest fanbase to completely take over the Chargers' stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

second verse same as first.LOL










here was the FIRST verse of course.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CBS’s national broadcast going in on the Chargers. As a San Diegan, I love it. As someone who is supposed to be a dispassionate observer of the NFL for my job, I think we can all realize this is a joke and an embarrassment to the league.

In the second-biggest market in the country, the Chargers can’t find 25,000 of their own fans to pack a tiny soccer stadium. It’s pathetic.

It won’t change any time soon.

The “Fight for LA” has been a pathetic mess and a complete failure. There’s no other way to see it.
Dan Fouts Rips Los Angeles Chargers Home Crowd In Week 1


----------



## Unkotare

OCD thread


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is too funny,had the 49er fans not showed up in carson last sunday,you would have seen just 5000 people in the whole 27,000 seating capacity stadium.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gee you think? 

Sam Farmer: “It’s sort of been proven LA is not a two-team market”

THATS WHAT iI BEEN SAYING FOR THE PAST FIVE YEARS THAT LA DOES NOT WORK LIKE NEW YORK DOES WITH THE JETS AND GIANTS SINCE THEY HAVE SO MANY OTHER THINGS TO DO OUT THERE.

Rams are the ONLY team that has proven to work in LA.chargers are proving that now with the way they are bombing there,did not work with raiders and it sure as hell is not working with the chargers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Its no longer a secret anymore that the owners are pissed at spanos and want them back in SD.Last year it was just whispers by the mighty 1090 but now it is making NATIONAL news with ESPN.lol

Kaplan: The NFL wants the media to keep pounding the Chargers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Its no longer just whispers that the NFL wants the chargers back in LA.last year it was just local media in SD reporting it so it was just whispers but now NATIONAL media is talking about it. this  sportswriter of ESPN spilled the beans.LOL


----------



## Fiero425

LA RAM FAN said:


> this is too funny,had the 49er fans not showed up in carson last sunday,you would have seen just 5000 people in the whole 27,000 seating capacity stadium. LOL



Everyone knows LA stinks when it comes to sports! Basketball has been the king for as long as I can remember! Going back 20+ years when Raiders moved there and were winning, the place still never sold out! The Chargers have only exacerbated the situation being a mediocre team trying to find a market outside of their real home, SD! I've never been in favor of these moves! The cities that have been team homes more than likely gave all kinds of concessions in the past only to be jilted with these impromptu decisions to relocate!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fiero425 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is too funny,had the 49er fans not showed up in carson last sunday,you would have seen just 5000 people in the whole 27,000 seating capacity stadium. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows LA stinks when it comes to sports! Basketball has been the king for as long as I can remember! Going back 20+ years when Raiders moved there and were winning, the place still never sold out! The Chargers have only exacerbated the situation being a mediocre team trying to find a market outside of their real home, SD! I've never been in favor of these moves! The cities that have been team homes more than likely gave all kinds of concessions in the past only to be jilted with these impromptu decisions to relocate!
Click to expand...


You got some things correct here.some not. Yeah that is so true about the Raiders,even when they were great and were winning that lace was a half empty stadium all the time.the year they went to the superbowl,the average crowd attendance was 42,000. the year they won it out there,the nest season for their home opener,the attendance was a mere 44,000  Rams on the other hand have ALWAYS been embraced by the city.their home opener that year drew over 65,000 fans in had standing room only seats because they sold out.they of course were playing in a baseball stadium. the oakland raiders might have a superbowl out there in LA but clearly nobody in LA cafred.

LA is RAMS country.The Rams have ALWAYS done well with fan attendance out there. The majority of their time that THEY were in LA for 49 years before they moved to stank louis,they always ranked in the top five in league attendance. these were the kinds of crowds they ALWAYS had at the LA coliseum and in Anaheim.

their crowds ALWAYS looked like this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

totally incredible that the chargers gave up THIS in san diego/








for THAT in carson.







i see nothing but empty seats here in that pic of that game above playing in carson dont you?


----------



## Natural Citizen

Last time I went to a pro football game was 20 years ago in Philadelphia. The Eagles were playing the Cowboys. They were dumping their drinks on some kid who had a Cowboys Jacket on. Grown men were doing this. To that extent, I think loyalty is silliness in terms of sports entertainment.

I almost went to jail that day. lol. I flexed on them mofos. I put the fear of God in em. What a bunch of aholes. They did get escorted out of the stadium, though.

I've never went to a live game since. It's not worth it. You don't see that kind of stuff at a baseball game. People act right at the baseball game. Worst thing that happens is somebody might run through the field nekit, but that's about it, and that's very seldom.


----------



## Fiero425

Natural Citizen said:


> Last time I went to a pro football game was 20 years ago in Philadelphia. The Eagles were playing the Cowboys. They were dumping their drinks on some kid who had a Cowboys Jacket on. Grown men were doing this. To that extent, I think loyalty is silliness in terms of sports entertainment.
> 
> I almost went to jail that day. lol. I flexed on them mofos. I put the fear of God in em. What a bunch of aholes. They did get escorted out of the stadium, though.
> 
> I've never went to a live game since. It's not worth it. You don't see that kind of stuff at a baseball game. People act right at the baseball game. Worst thing that happens is somebody might run through the field nekit, but that's about it, and that's very seldom.



I haven't been to a live game @ Soldier's Field in 30+ yrs when they were SB contenders! Fans can be nutz!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gee you think? lol

Chargers should leave L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the article forgets to mention he did not have someone willing to come to the table and work it out.

Kaplan: “Everything Mayor Faulconer touches turns to crap. He can’t do anything right”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

first it goes over ESPN now this.LOL

*The NFL looks foolish right about now – and it serves them right, D.A. says*
D.A.: The NFL's Chargers Experiment Is Going Down In Flames

could not have said it better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

it gets even worse.LOL

NFL Team Values Show Bad News for Chargers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is comedy gold.

even though the chargers are a superbowl contender and THEY have been playing well lately while the Rams have been slumping.NOBODY in LA cares about the chargers.I LOVE IT. i said thats what would happen.

Arash Markazi: “The Chargers Right Now Are Not In That Conversation Of Teams When You Talk About Los Angeles”


----------



## Papageorgio

Best team in Los Angeles is the Los Angeles Chargers. They can win on the road because all their games are road games, that makes the road to the Super Bowl much easier and in the Super Bowl, they would have the advantage because a neutral site to them would be like their first home game!


----------



## katsteve2012

Papageorgio said:


> Best team in Los Angeles is the Los Angeles Chargers. They can win on the road because all their games are road games, that makes the road to the Super Bowl much easier and in the Super Bowl, they would have the advantage because a neutral site to them would be like their first home game!




I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.


----------



## Fiero425

katsteve2012 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best team in Los Angeles is the Los Angeles Chargers. They can win on the road because all their games are road games, that makes the road to the Super Bowl much easier and in the Super Bowl, they would have the advantage because a neutral site to them would be like their first home game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
Click to expand...


Will this be like a team coming to LA and having to see empty seats like in Atlanta?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

katsteve2012 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best team in Los Angeles is the Los Angeles Chargers. They can win on the road because all their games are road games, that makes the road to the Super Bowl much easier and in the Super Bowl, they would have the advantage because a neutral site to them would be like their first home game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
Click to expand...


wow i never knew you did not like chargers.

By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.


incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium








No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

except for the very brief greatest show on turf days,the Rams went through the exact same thing when they were in stank louis with crowds like that as well.any wonder stan kroneke wanted to get the hell out of dodge when he bought  them knowing he was always going to see crowds like this all the time. see how the attendance problems the chargers have in SD are identical to what stank louis had the majority of THEIR years there?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fiero425 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best team in Los Angeles is the Los Angeles Chargers. They can win on the road because all their games are road games, that makes the road to the Super Bowl much easier and in the Super Bowl, they would have the advantage because a neutral site to them would be like their first home game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will this be like a team coming to LA and having to see empty seats like in Atlanta?
Click to expand...


OR the empty seats like this that were always to be seen in stank louis the majority of their years,the very brief 5 or 6 years when faulk and warner was there when they had the greatest show on turf the exception of course. the other 15 or so,this was the normal kind of crowds they had pretty comparable to what is going on with the chargers as you can see. you can understand WHY stan kroneke was eager to get the hell out of dodge err hicktown stank louis.


----------



## katsteve2012

LA RAM FAN said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best team in Los Angeles is the Los Angeles Chargers. They can win on the road because all their games are road games, that makes the road to the Super Bowl much easier and in the Super Bowl, they would have the advantage because a neutral site to them would be like their first home game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow i never knew you did not like chargers.
> 
> By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.
> 
> 
> incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.
Click to expand...


My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.

 He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.

He should be in the Hall of Fame.
Earl Faison - Wikipedia


----------



## LA RAM FAN

katsteve2012 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best team in Los Angeles is the Los Angeles Chargers. They can win on the road because all their games are road games, that makes the road to the Super Bowl much easier and in the Super Bowl, they would have the advantage because a neutral site to them would be like their first home game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow i never knew you did not like chargers.
> 
> By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.
> 
> 
> incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


from asking around down there,have you found ANY friends who go down to LA and support them?

I have a couple of friends that live there and BOTH of them told me they each asked about 20 or 30 charger fans they know that are aquinatances or friends of there and almost all of them do the same thing they have done,they all have abondoned them as well. they said they only talked to TWO people they knew that goes down there to LA to support them. when I was down there a year ago i did a similair survey and asked people at bars if they still watched them and almost ALL of them said no.that


----------



## katsteve2012

LA RAM FAN said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best team in Los Angeles is the Los Angeles Chargers. They can win on the road because all their games are road games, that makes the road to the Super Bowl much easier and in the Super Bowl, they would have the advantage because a neutral site to them would be like their first home game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow i never knew you did not like chargers.
> 
> By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.
> 
> 
> incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from asking around down there,have you found ANY friends who go down to LA and support them?
> 
> I have a couple of friends that live there and BOTH of them told me they each asked about 20 or 30 charger fans they know that are aquinatances or friends of there and almost all of them do the same thing they have done,they all have abondoned them as well. they said they only talked to TWO people they knew that goes down there to LA to support them. when I was down there a year ago i did a similair survey and asked people at bars if they still watched them and almost ALL of them said no.that
Click to expand...


Out of my entire circle of friends that are from San Diego, even another former player not one goes to see them. 

Of course, now I'm forced to follow them, because I'm a Chiefs fan. And the Chargers are in their way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

katsteve2012 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best team in Los Angeles is the Los Angeles Chargers. They can win on the road because all their games are road games, that makes the road to the Super Bowl much easier and in the Super Bowl, they would have the advantage because a neutral site to them would be like their first home game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow i never knew you did not like chargers.
> 
> By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.
> 
> 
> incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from asking around down there,have you found ANY friends who go down to LA and support them?
> 
> I have a couple of friends that live there and BOTH of them told me they each asked about 20 or 30 charger fans they know that are aquinatances or friends of there and almost all of them do the same thing they have done,they all have abondoned them as well. they said they only talked to TWO people they knew that goes down there to LA to support them. when I was down there a year ago i did a similair survey and asked people at bars if they still watched them and almost ALL of them said no.that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of my entire circle of friends that are from San Diego, even another former player not one goes to see them.
> 
> Of course, now I'm forced to follow them, because I'm a Chiefs fan. And the Chargers are in their way.
Click to expand...


You're a chief fan? really? how long have you been one?  thats funny you sat that cause i have always rooted against the chiefs almost my whole life cause i hated the owner of the team,a real A hole and they almost always never had a coach i liked either and i have always loved the chargers,never missed them in SD when the chiefs played them so i always loved it when they lost to the chargers. I got nothing against andy reid though and their original owner is dead burning in hell right now so i dont hate them now as i always used to. for the first time in my life starting last year,I root for the chiefs to beat the chargers now as well.i cannot freaking believe they blew that game to them. they got no secondary now cause of injurys so i am afraid the chargers are in the drivers seat in the AFC to go to the superbowl.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fiero425 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best team in Los Angeles is the Los Angeles Chargers. They can win on the road because all their games are road games, that makes the road to the Super Bowl much easier and in the Super Bowl, they would have the advantage because a neutral site to them would be like their first home game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will this be like a team coming to LA and having to see empty seats like in Atlanta?
Click to expand...


you know its funny that you mention Atlanta.they are not an NFL market team either same as st louis.Even when they made it to their first superbowl like 20 years ago,i heard media sources saying that they only drew 75% capacity.wow. they are the same as LA was with the raiders,even the year they won the superbowl,that stadium was half empty all the time for games that year and the next year as well. LA is RAMS country,They dont care about the raiders or chargers out there.

Looks like atlanta is in the same boat.


----------



## katsteve2012

LA RAM FAN said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow i never knew you did not like chargers.
> 
> By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.
> 
> 
> incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from asking around down there,have you found ANY friends who go down to LA and support them?
> 
> I have a couple of friends that live there and BOTH of them told me they each asked about 20 or 30 charger fans they know that are aquinatances or friends of there and almost all of them do the same thing they have done,they all have abondoned them as well. they said they only talked to TWO people they knew that goes down there to LA to support them. when I was down there a year ago i did a similair survey and asked people at bars if they still watched them and almost ALL of them said no.that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of my entire circle of friends that are from San Diego, even another former player not one goes to see them.
> 
> Of course, now I'm forced to follow them, because I'm a Chiefs fan. And the Chargers are in their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a chief fan? really? how long have you been one?  thats funny you sat that cause i have always rooted against the chiefs almost my whole life cause i hated the owner of the team,a real A hole and they almost always never had a coach i liked either and i have always loved the chargers,never missed them in SD when the chiefs played them so i always loved it when they lost to the chargers. I got nothing against andy reid though and their original owner is dead burning in hell right now so i dont hate them now as i always used to. for the first time in my life starting last year,I root for the chiefs to beat the chargers now as well.i cannot freaking believe they blew that game to them. they got no secondary now cause of injurys so i am afraid the chargers are in the drivers seat in the AFC to go to the superbowl.
Click to expand...


Been a Chiefs fan since boyhood since the days of Len Dawson. Became even a bigger follower when Marcus Allen joined them. He attended the same high school as me and grew up in the neighborhood.

I knew going into the last game between the Chiefs and Chargers that it would be down to the wire. The Chiefs always hit a rough spot late in the season. And can't seem to finish strong. And with such a suspect defense, they are always in position to blow a game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so Katsteve,Fiero,you both should watch saturday nights game the chargers play just for entertainment purposes.I am incredibly surprised the NFL decided to give them a NATIONAL game in carson for the whole world to see how they have SIXTEEN road games all year long now. thats why I am going to watch it.even though the game is being played in LA against the baltimore ravens,you will be thinking the same thing i MYSELF always do when i see a game there.you will think to yourself-ARE YOU SURE THIS GAME IS NOT BEING PLAYED IN BALTIMORE?

thats what ALL the opposing fans that attend those games there think EVERY sunday there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

katsteve2012 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow i never knew you did not like chargers.
> 
> By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.
> 
> 
> incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from asking around down there,have you found ANY friends who go down to LA and support them?
> 
> I have a couple of friends that live there and BOTH of them told me they each asked about 20 or 30 charger fans they know that are aquinatances or friends of there and almost all of them do the same thing they have done,they all have abondoned them as well. they said they only talked to TWO people they knew that goes down there to LA to support them. when I was down there a year ago i did a similair survey and asked people at bars if they still watched them and almost ALL of them said no.that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of my entire circle of friends that are from San Diego, even another former player not one goes to see them.
> 
> Of course, now I'm forced to follow them, because I'm a Chiefs fan. And the Chargers are in their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a chief fan? really? how long have you been one?  thats funny you sat that cause i have always rooted against the chiefs almost my whole life cause i hated the owner of the team,a real A hole and they almost always never had a coach i liked either and i have always loved the chargers,never missed them in SD when the chiefs played them so i always loved it when they lost to the chargers. I got nothing against andy reid though and their original owner is dead burning in hell right now so i dont hate them now as i always used to. for the first time in my life starting last year,I root for the chiefs to beat the chargers now as well.i cannot freaking believe they blew that game to them. they got no secondary now cause of injurys so i am afraid the chargers are in the drivers seat in the AFC to go to the superbowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been a Chiefs fan since boyhood since the days of Len Dawson. Became even a bigger follower when Marcus Allen joined them. He attended the same high school as me and grew up in the neighborhood.
> 
> I knew going into the last game between the Chiefs and Chargers that it would be down to the wire. The Chiefs always hit a rough spot late in the season. And can't seem to finish strong. And with such a suspect defense, they are always in position to blow a game.
Click to expand...



only time i ever liked the chiefs was when they had joe montana. I was hoping he would get one for the thumb. wasnt around when Dawson was playing but I am sure i would have liked THOSE chiefs as well.thats was a much more innocent time when the game was not corrupt as it is now. i have seen the old footgage of hank stram wearing a suit and tie on the sidelines. oh man i am sure those were some fun times for you? chiefs fans i know that were around then they LOVED those days.


----------



## Fiero425

LA RAM FAN said:


> so Katsteve,Fiero,you both should watch saturday nights game the chargers play just for entertainment purposes.I am incredibly surprised the NFL decided to give them a NATIONAL game in carson for the whole world to see how they have SIXTEEN road games all year long now. thats why I am going to watch it.even though the game is being played in LA against the baltimore ravens,you will be thinking the same thing i MYSELF always do when i see a game there.you will think to yourself-ARE YOU SURE THIS GAME IS NOT BEING PLAYED IN BALTIMORE?
> 
> That's what ALL the opposing fans that attend those games there think EVERY Sunday there.



I used to like Fouts and his highflying act! Winslow pulling his weary body off a slab in the playoffs to beat Miami was huge! I can still see that _"hook & ladder"_ play by Miami that made them happy for a few minutes until SD came back to win it in OT in '82! I followed KC more when Schottenheimer was the coach and Derrick Thomas terrorized QB's! They had some good teams, but were always snake-bit in the playoffs no matter how many regular season games they won! Even with Montana, his highlight was beating Denver and Elway in the regular season, then Pittsburg and Houston in the playoffs before the Bill's rang his bell! Buffalo ruled the AFC back then going to 4 straight SB's! Loved Buffalo team with Jim Kelly, Thurmond Thomas, and Bruce Smith!


----------



## katsteve2012

LA RAM FAN said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from asking around down there,have you found ANY friends who go down to LA and support them?
> 
> I have a couple of friends that live there and BOTH of them told me they each asked about 20 or 30 charger fans they know that are aquinatances or friends of there and almost all of them do the same thing they have done,they all have abondoned them as well. they said they only talked to TWO people they knew that goes down there to LA to support them. when I was down there a year ago i did a similair survey and asked people at bars if they still watched them and almost ALL of them said no.that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of my entire circle of friends that are from San Diego, even another former player not one goes to see them.
> 
> Of course, now I'm forced to follow them, because I'm a Chiefs fan. And the Chargers are in their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a chief fan? really? how long have you been one?  thats funny you sat that cause i have always rooted against the chiefs almost my whole life cause i hated the owner of the team,a real A hole and they almost always never had a coach i liked either and i have always loved the chargers,never missed them in SD when the chiefs played them so i always loved it when they lost to the chargers. I got nothing against andy reid though and their original owner is dead burning in hell right now so i dont hate them now as i always used to. for the first time in my life starting last year,I root for the chiefs to beat the chargers now as well.i cannot freaking believe they blew that game to them. they got no secondary now cause of injurys so i am afraid the chargers are in the drivers seat in the AFC to go to the superbowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been a Chiefs fan since boyhood since the days of Len Dawson. Became even a bigger follower when Marcus Allen joined them. He attended the same high school as me and grew up in the neighborhood.
> 
> I knew going into the last game between the Chiefs and Chargers that it would be down to the wire. The Chiefs always hit a rough spot late in the season. And can't seem to finish strong. And with such a suspect defense, they are always in position to blow a game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only time i ever liked the chiefs was when they had joe montana. I was hoping he would get one for the thumb. wasnt around when Dawson was playing but I am sure i would have liked THOSE chiefs as well.thats was a much more innocent time when the game was not corrupt as it is now. i have seen the old footgage of hank stram wearing a suit and tie on the sidelines. oh man i am sure those were some fun times for you? chiefs fans i know that were around then they LOVED those days.
Click to expand...


The old AFL was really exciting. They had some great teams back then. The Chiefs had a killer defense. Guys like Willie Lanier, Buck Buchanan. Bobby Bell, Jim Lynch were are fun to watch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

katsteve2012 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> from asking around down there,have you found ANY friends who go down to LA and support them?
> 
> I have a couple of friends that live there and BOTH of them told me they each asked about 20 or 30 charger fans they know that are aquinatances or friends of there and almost all of them do the same thing they have done,they all have abondoned them as well. they said they only talked to TWO people they knew that goes down there to LA to support them. when I was down there a year ago i did a similair survey and asked people at bars if they still watched them and almost ALL of them said no.that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of my entire circle of friends that are from San Diego, even another former player not one goes to see them.
> 
> Of course, now I'm forced to follow them, because I'm a Chiefs fan. And the Chargers are in their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a chief fan? really? how long have you been one?  thats funny you sat that cause i have always rooted against the chiefs almost my whole life cause i hated the owner of the team,a real A hole and they almost always never had a coach i liked either and i have always loved the chargers,never missed them in SD when the chiefs played them so i always loved it when they lost to the chargers. I got nothing against andy reid though and their original owner is dead burning in hell right now so i dont hate them now as i always used to. for the first time in my life starting last year,I root for the chiefs to beat the chargers now as well.i cannot freaking believe they blew that game to them. they got no secondary now cause of injurys so i am afraid the chargers are in the drivers seat in the AFC to go to the superbowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Been a Chiefs fan since boyhood since the days of Len Dawson. Became even a bigger follower when Marcus Allen joined them. He attended the same high school as me and grew up in the neighborhood.
> 
> I knew going into the last game between the Chiefs and Chargers that it would be down to the wire. The Chiefs always hit a rough spot late in the season. And can't seem to finish strong. And with such a suspect defense, they are always in position to blow a game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only time i ever liked the chiefs was when they had joe montana. I was hoping he would get one for the thumb. wasnt around when Dawson was playing but I am sure i would have liked THOSE chiefs as well.thats was a much more innocent time when the game was not corrupt as it is now. i have seen the old footgage of hank stram wearing a suit and tie on the sidelines. oh man i am sure those were some fun times for you? chiefs fans i know that were around then they LOVED those days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The old AFL was really exciting. They had some great teams back then. The Chiefs had a killer defense. Guys like Willie Lanier, Buck Buchanan. Bobby Bell, Jim Lynch were are fun to watch.
Click to expand...



yeah the OLD chiefs were fun.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

katsteve2012 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best team in Los Angeles is the Los Angeles Chargers. They can win on the road because all their games are road games, that makes the road to the Super Bowl much easier and in the Super Bowl, they would have the advantage because a neutral site to them would be like their first home game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow i never knew you did not like chargers.
> 
> By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.
> 
> 
> incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from asking around down there,have you found ANY friends who go down to LA and support them?
> 
> I have a couple of friends that live there and BOTH of them told me they each asked about 20 or 30 charger fans they know that are aquinatances or friends of there and almost all of them do the same thing they have done,they all have abondoned them as well. they said they only talked to TWO people they knew that goes down there to LA to support them. when I was down there a year ago i did a similair survey and asked people at bars if they still watched them and almost ALL of them said no.that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of my entire circle of friends that are from San Diego, even another former player not one goes to see them.
> 
> Of course, now I'm forced to follow them, because I'm a Chiefs fan. And the Chargers are in their way.
Click to expand...



that is so awesome to hear that they dont follow them either.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fiero425 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> so Katsteve,Fiero,you both should watch saturday nights game the chargers play just for entertainment purposes.I am incredibly surprised the NFL decided to give them a NATIONAL game in carson for the whole world to see how they have SIXTEEN road games all year long now. thats why I am going to watch it.even though the game is being played in LA against the baltimore ravens,you will be thinking the same thing i MYSELF always do when i see a game there.you will think to yourself-ARE YOU SURE THIS GAME IS NOT BEING PLAYED IN BALTIMORE?
> 
> That's what ALL the opposing fans that attend those games there think EVERY Sunday there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to like Fouts and his highflying act! Winslow pulling his weary body off a slab in the playoffs to beat Miami was huge! I can still see that _"hook & ladder"_ play by Miami that made them happy for a few minutes until SD came back to win it in OT in '82! I followed KC more when Schottenheimer was the coach and Derrick Thomas terrorized QB's! They had some good teams, but were always snake-bit in the playoffs no matter how many regular season games they won! Even with Montana, his highlight was beating Denver and Elway in the regular season, then Pittsburg and Houston in the playoffs before the Bill's rang his bell! Buffalo ruled the AFC back then going to 4 straight SB's! Loved Buffalo team with Jim Kelly, Thurmond Thomas, and Bruce Smith!
Click to expand...


Yeah I guarantee had that game been in arrowhead,no way in hell would the Bills have won.The  Bills were a much different tream when they played the chiefs in kc. they were snake bit in the playoffs under shitteneheimer because martys minds always froze up when he got into the playoffs,he was always ONE AND DONE MARTY,when he was with BOTH the chiefs AND chargers.

it was so obvious he took a payoff to throw that playoff game against the broncos not making Gannon the starter. Had he made him the starter,they would not only have beat the broncos they would have gone on to the superbowl that year and they would have BEAT the packers.

they had the best superbowl team that year under gannon.when he was their starter,the average points per game that year they averaged was 30.under grbeck,just 15. gannon had the hot hand,you got to go with the hot hand.

the reason i am so convinced marty took a payoff to throw that game is because of these two reasons.

Neil smith of the broncos in later years said to go easy on gannon, to not hurt him because they all wanted no part of rich gannon

but also all the pre game superbowl winning coachs jimmy johnson,bill parcells,and don shula,they were all saying that if they are marty shottenheimer and the coach of the chiefs,they would have all started Gannon. come on its so obvious marty threw that game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey katsteve2012  and Fiero425 

please take a look at this thread and post your thoughts on it and please dont ignore the part at the botton on thee raiders and tell me if you agree on that.thanks.

NFL avoids court,pays Stank Louis 24 million in damages.LOL


----------



## Fiero425

LA RAM FAN said:


> hey katsteve2012  and Fiero425
> 
> please take a look at this thread and post your thoughts on it and please dont ignore the part at the botton on thee raiders and tell me if you agree on that.thanks.
> 
> NFL avoids court,pays Stank Louis 24 million in damages. LOL



I saw it and said to myself the NFL has never learned their lesson! IDK WTF to say about this beside Goodell isn't Gawd and the league isn't infallible! If cities weren't so willing to sell their souls to get a pro team, there wouldn't be that much movement! The Chargers probably should have stayed in SD seeing as their attendance is even worse now, but if they make the mistake to relocate, the NFL can't stand in their way! I lived in Sacramento for 10 years back in the 90's and we tried like most California cities to lure the Raiders! Even our people didn't realize a sleaze like Davis would just take them for all they're worth! They would have had the attendance for sure, but it's not very sexy playing in a cowtown like the Capital in No Cal! The Kings went years with sellout after sellout along with the WFL team we had; friends attended enough to let me know! California sports overall in LA was failing and it'll continue to fail due to the apathy of So Cal when it comes to sports! Basketball does ok though! Even others who're winners don't guarantee much; look at the Dodger! People arrive late and leave early to avoid traffic! It's a fk'n nightmare; what can I say?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fiero425 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey katsteve2012  and Fiero425
> 
> please take a look at this thread and post your thoughts on it and please dont ignore the part at the botton on thee raiders and tell me if you agree on that.thanks.
> 
> NFL avoids court,pays Stank Louis 24 million in damages. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it and said to myself the NFL has never learned their lesson! IDK WTF to say about this beside Goodell isn't Gawd and the league isn't infallible! If cities weren't so willing to sell their souls to get a pro team, there wouldn't be that much movement! The Chargers probably should have stayed in SD seeing as their attendance is even worse now, but if they make the mistake to relocate, the NFL can't stand in their way! I lived in Sacramento for 10 years back in the 90's and we tried like most California cities to lure the Raiders! Even our people didn't realize a sleaze like Davis would just take them for all they're worth! They would have had the attendance for sure, but it's not very sexy playing in a cowtown like the Capital in No Cal! The Kings went years with sellout after sellout along with the WFL team we had; friends attended enough to let me know! California sports overall in LA was failing and it'll continue to fail due to the apathy of So Cal when it comes to sports! Basketball does ok though! Even others who're winners don't guarantee much; look at the Dodger! People arrive late and leave early to avoid traffic! It's a fk'n nightmare; what can I say?
Click to expand...


yeah thats what people dont get when they say the Rams are not packing the stadium.None of those people that say that have ever been to a Rams game.I got friends out there who always debunked that by saying what you just said,that its the same thing with Ram games as it is with Dodger games out there. Many fans arrive late and leave early. only exception is with the Rams since they have all day on sunday and and dont have to rush home to get ready for the next day at work.

All the people that say the Rams are not drawing well have never been to a game out there.I was at the seahawks game and i saw firsthand that my friends were telling the truth,that the stadium was half empty until the middle of the second quarter.from there on from the middle of the second quarter,the place was packed.It looked JUST LIKE THIS in this pic below from that point on.






LA loves pro football but they love ONLY the Rams.LA is RAMS country.they dont want nothing to do with the chargers or raiders out there.even when the Raiders were great in LA,nobody wanted them. here is the proof. The year the raiders won the superbowl out there in LA.the next season for the home opener,they only drew  small crowd of just over 44,000.  the Rams on the other hand that year for THEIR home opener drew a standing room only crowd of over 65,000, would have been much larger but you got to remember they had to settle to play in a baseball only stadium back then in Anaheim.

back in the 70's when they played in the LA coliseum,they did not have half empty stadiums,they were always packed.they always looked like this all the time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

they will return because the Chargers have the lowest fan base than any other NFL team & the lowest revenue even the Browns fan base is 10x of the Bolts right now. You put a team with no fan base in the most expensive stadium and triple the price of season tickets your going to have next to no one going to these games. South Park made fun of this team showing that you can hear the crickets in the stadium. The NFL is a business they can't afford to have a team with no fan base and this would be the only reason why they would be forced to return. I understand that Dean wanted to be part of being in the richest stadium to have ever been built a strip with hotels, shopping, bars & restaurants etc. Yet it sounds good but it's not practical because in the process he lost his fan base. There are still Bolt fans but they are not spending 1 cent on this team not buying LA gear nor attending any games not even going to a sportsbar to watch them play. Maybe streaming a game on line once if they have nothing else better to do. LOL

very excellent points.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey katsteve2012  and Fiero425
> 
> please take a look at this thread and post your thoughts on it and please dont ignore the part at the botton on thee raiders and tell me if you agree on that.thanks.
> 
> NFL avoids court,pays Stank Louis 24 million in damages. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it and said to myself the NFL has never learned their lesson! IDK WTF to say about this beside Goodell isn't Gawd and the league isn't infallible! If cities weren't so willing to sell their souls to get a pro team, there wouldn't be that much movement! The Chargers probably should have stayed in SD seeing as their attendance is even worse now, but if they make the mistake to relocate, the NFL can't stand in their way! I lived in Sacramento for 10 years back in the 90's and we tried like most California cities to lure the Raiders! Even our people didn't realize a sleaze like Davis would just take them for all they're worth! They would have had the attendance for sure, but it's not very sexy playing in a cowtown like the Capital in No Cal! The Kings went years with sellout after sellout along with the WFL team we had; friends attended enough to let me know! California sports overall in LA was failing and it'll continue to fail due to the apathy of So Cal when it comes to sports! Basketball does ok though! Even others who're winners don't guarantee much; look at the Dodger! People arrive late and leave early to avoid traffic! It's a fk'n nightmare; what can I say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah thats what people dont get when they say the Rams are not packing the stadium.None of those people that say that have ever been to a Rams game.I got friends out there who always debunked that by saying what you just said,that its the same thing with Ram games as it is with Dodger games out there. Many fans arrive late and leave early. only exception is with the Rams since they have all day on sunday and and dont have to rush home to get ready for the next day at work.
> 
> All the people that say the Rams are not drawing well have never been to a game out there.I was at the seahawks game and i saw firsthand that my friends were telling the truth,that the stadium was half empty until the middle of the second quarter.from there on from the middle of the second quarter,the place was packed.It looked JUST LIKE THIS in this pic below from that point on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA loves pro football but they love ONLY the Rams.LA is RAMS country.they dont want nothing to do with the chargers or raiders out there.even when the Raiders were great in LA,nobody wanted them. here is the proof. The year the raiders won the superbowl out there in LA.the next season for the home opener,they only drew  small crowd of just over 44,000.  the Rams on the other hand that year for THEIR home opener drew a standing room only crowd of over 65,000, would have been much larger but you got to remember they had to settle to play in a baseball only stadium back then in Anaheim.
> 
> back in the 70's when they played in the LA coliseum,they did not have half empty stadiums,they were always packed.they always looked like this all the time.
Click to expand...


since those two pics dissapeared,here they are again.1st one. as you can see in BOTH these pics,packed houses to the max.that was WHY the Rams always had lot of monday night football games televised at home since THEY always packed them in. The Raiders on the other hand,since their stadiums were half empty all the time,they could NEVER get any of their home games televised at night. all their monday night games were always ROAD games.






and the second one. This was the SMARTEST thing they ever did in their history bar none was switching to the yellow and blue.Those old blue and whites,there was nothing unique about them.the yellow and blues really stand out. Plus the old blue and whites looked WAY too much like the Baltimore Colts colors back then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fiero425 katsteve2012 gipper 

hey think i could get you to check out this thread and reply to it? check out the OP and the third post.some major stuff there.people who think the raiders are going to vegas are in for a major surprise.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow i never knew this about the angels and Ducks.well that answers the question on if the chargers ever win a superbowl in LA would they be supported out there,the angles win a world series and the ducks win a stanley cup title yet THEY are not supported out there since LA obviously only cares about the dodgers and kings.LOL I never knew the ducks and angels were not supported out there.

Can Los Angeles Ever Love The Chargers?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold,so true.LOL

*Bring Chargers Back to San Diego*
November 14, 2018 · 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/…/nfl-owners-reportedly-di…/…

OK this is late but here's an article from the Washington Post on Oct 17 "NFL owners reportedly discussing 'viability' of Chargers in Los Angeles

highlights from the article include:

"Even though the Chargers' temporary home in Los Angeles holds no more than half the seats of a regular NFL stadium, the team has had trouble selling it out, and games there are marked by an unusually high proportion of fans on hand to root for the opposing teams. The situation has caught the attention of other NFL owners, according to a report Wednesday, and they have discussed the “viability” of the Chargers remaining in a place where they have gone from a disliked downstate rival to a distant second fiddle to the Rams.

That’s according to ESPN’s Seth Wickersham, who reported that the Chargers' plight was a “major discussion topic among NFL owners/executives at this week’s league meetings.”

The Chargers are also expected to drop their initial revenue goals for (the 2020) season from $400 million to $150 million

A former San Diego Chargers executive told NBC 7 (in San Diego)... that the move to Los Angeles was “a bad decision from the word go.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

just wondering Old Yeller did you see this thread?

Breaking. Oakland has ALSO filed a lawsuit against corrupt NFL.yahoo!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is TOO funny,this is the worst thing that could POSSIBLY have happend for the chargers was for the Rams to make it to the superbowl.the chargers are REALLY an afterthought in LA now.

poor chargers and porr dean spanos with his pathetic fight for LA.what fight? there was NEVER  fight?

Arash Markazi: “This Is The Worst Possible Thing For The Chargers (Rams In Super Bowl)”


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best team in Los Angeles is the Los Angeles Chargers. They can win on the road because all their games are road games, that makes the road to the Super Bowl much easier and in the Super Bowl, they would have the advantage because a neutral site to them would be like their first home game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow i never knew you did not like chargers.
> 
> By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.
> 
> 
> incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


I bet stupid Papageorgio thinks this is fake news too

Patriots Owner Robert Kraft Charged With Soliciting Sex In Trafficking Ring Bust | HuffPost

These guys wouldn't cheat.  They are good men right Papa?  Fucking idiot!


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best team in Los Angeles is the Los Angeles Chargers. They can win on the road because all their games are road games, that makes the road to the Super Bowl much easier and in the Super Bowl, they would have the advantage because a neutral site to them would be like their first home game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow i never knew you did not like chargers.
> 
> By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.
> 
> 
> incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet stupid Papageorgio thinks this is fake news too
> 
> Patriots Owner Robert Kraft Charged With Soliciting Sex In Trafficking Ring Bust | HuffPost
> 
> These guys wouldn't cheat.  They are good men right Papa?  Fucking idiot!
Click to expand...


Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best team in Los Angeles is the Los Angeles Chargers. They can win on the road because all their games are road games, that makes the road to the Super Bowl much easier and in the Super Bowl, they would have the advantage because a neutral site to them would be like their first home game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow i never knew you did not like chargers.
> 
> By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.
> 
> 
> incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet stupid Papageorgio thinks this is fake news too
> 
> Patriots Owner Robert Kraft Charged With Soliciting Sex In Trafficking Ring Bust | HuffPost
> 
> These guys wouldn't cheat.  They are good men right Papa?  Fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.
Click to expand...


I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.  

Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow i never knew you did not like chargers.
> 
> By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.
> 
> 
> incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet stupid Papageorgio thinks this is fake news too
> 
> Patriots Owner Robert Kraft Charged With Soliciting Sex In Trafficking Ring Bust | HuffPost
> 
> These guys wouldn't cheat.  They are good men right Papa?  Fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
Click to expand...


I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best team in Los Angeles is the Los Angeles Chargers. They can win on the road because all their games are road games, that makes the road to the Super Bowl much easier and in the Super Bowl, they would have the advantage because a neutral site to them would be like their first home game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow i never knew you did not like chargers.
> 
> By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.
> 
> 
> incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet stupid Papageorgio thinks this is fake news too
> 
> Patriots Owner Robert Kraft Charged With Soliciting Sex In Trafficking Ring Bust | HuffPost
> 
> These guys wouldn't cheat.  They are good men right Papa?  Fucking idiot!
Click to expand...





you nailed it,its a GIVEN he thinks that link is FAKE news.

could not have said it better mysefl.

but that would probably be better to post on THIS thread here since it is more in line with that topic.this kid here is my hero.he is one smart kid,objective and  knows his stuff.

10 year old kid wins science fair project by proving Tom Shady Brady is a cheater.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to agree, in spite of never liking the Chargers. And I'm from San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow i never knew you did not like chargers.
> 
> By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.
> 
> 
> incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet stupid Papageorgio thinks this is fake news too
> 
> Patriots Owner Robert Kraft Charged With Soliciting Sex In Trafficking Ring Bust | HuffPost
> 
> These guys wouldn't cheat.  They are good men right Papa?  Fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
Click to expand...



Uh dude whats all THIS babble of yours all about? Its not even sports related.


stay  on the topic of this thread please,WILL you?

that being said,l will try this with you one more time to talk about the TOPIC.

Incredible that that moron spanos gave up THIS















for THAT below? 







what is so unbelievable about this is EVERYONE knew this would happen,it did not take a genius to see it was going to happen.

Dean Spanos and Mark Davis are slowly destroying  the credibility of the game same as Robert Kraft has only THEY are doing it with  these idiotic asinine relocations.

the best term for these two clowns spanos and mark davis is dumb and dumber.these two stupid ass clowns actually seriously think anybody in LA OR vegas will EVER care about the chargers or raiders in their new cities,what stupid morons.


these two clowns have turned the NFL into the NO FAN LOYALTY league.fuck the NFL..


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow i never knew you did not like chargers.
> 
> By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.
> 
> 
> incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet stupid Papageorgio thinks this is fake news too
> 
> Patriots Owner Robert Kraft Charged With Soliciting Sex In Trafficking Ring Bust | HuffPost
> 
> These guys wouldn't cheat.  They are good men right Papa?  Fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
Click to expand...

They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships. 

There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.

And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.

You have not made a case for why it should stay black market


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet stupid Papageorgio thinks this is fake news too
> 
> Patriots Owner Robert Kraft Charged With Soliciting Sex In Trafficking Ring Bust | HuffPost
> 
> These guys wouldn't cheat.  They are good men right Papa?  Fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
Click to expand...



ONE MORE TIME,take this babble somewhere else.

you are in the wrong thread,for that matter you are in the wrong SECTION/ read the freaking op,here it is for you in BLACK AND WHITE.


The Chargers are nobodys team in the NO FAN LOYALTY LEAGUE.

The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.


L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it. 
The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team


Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.

experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.

How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS? The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.

Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”

Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.

why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?

I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet stupid Papageorgio thinks this is fake news too
> 
> Patriots Owner Robert Kraft Charged With Soliciting Sex In Trafficking Ring Bust | HuffPost
> 
> These guys wouldn't cheat.  They are good men right Papa?  Fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
Click to expand...


I don’t care one way or the other if prostitution is made legal or not. That to me is again a state issue. Good topic, glad you brought it up.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet stupid Papageorgio thinks this is fake news too
> 
> Patriots Owner Robert Kraft Charged With Soliciting Sex In Trafficking Ring Bust | HuffPost
> 
> These guys wouldn't cheat.  They are good men right Papa?  Fucking idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am ALSO interested in your thoughts on THIS post of mine as well that i just posted.
> 
> 
> The Chargers are nobodys team in the NO FAN LOYALTY LEAGUE.
> 
> 
> Uh dude whats all THIS babble of yours all about? Its not even sports related.
> 
> 
> stay on the topic of this thread please,WILL you?
> 
> that being said,l will try this with you one more time to talk about the TOPIC.
> 
> Incredible that that moron spanos gave up THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is so unbelievable about this is EVERYONE knew this would happen,it did not take a genius to see it was going to happen.
> 
> Dean Spanos and Mark Davis are slowly destroying the credibility of the game same as Robert Kraft has only THEY are doing it with these idiotic asinine relocations.
> 
> the best term for these two clowns spanos and mark davis is dumb and dumber.these two stupid ass clowns actually seriously think anybody in LA OR vegas will EVER care about the chargers or raiders in their new cities,what stupid morons.
> 
> 
> these two clowns have turned the NFL into the NO FAN LOYALTY league.fuck the NFL..
Click to expand...

I’m not interested in this subject I just wanted to see what you thought about kraft.

Papa doesn’t think a scumbag like that is corrupt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am ALSO interested in your thoughts on THIS post of mine as well that i just posted.
> 
> 
> The Chargers are nobodys team in the NO FAN LOYALTY LEAGUE.
> 
> 
> Uh dude whats all THIS babble of yours all about? Its not even sports related.
> 
> 
> stay on the topic of this thread please,WILL you?
> 
> that being said,l will try this with you one more time to talk about the TOPIC.
> 
> Incredible that that moron spanos gave up THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is so unbelievable about this is EVERYONE knew this would happen,it did not take a genius to see it was going to happen.
> 
> Dean Spanos and Mark Davis are slowly destroying the credibility of the game same as Robert Kraft has only THEY are doing it with these idiotic asinine relocations.
> 
> the best term for these two clowns spanos and mark davis is dumb and dumber.these two stupid ass clowns actually seriously think anybody in LA OR vegas will EVER care about the chargers or raiders in their new cities,what stupid morons.
> 
> 
> these two clowns have turned the NFL into the NO FAN LOYALTY league.fuck the NFL..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not interested in this subject I just wanted to see what you thought about kraft.
> 
> Papa doesn’t think a scumbag like that is corrupt.
Click to expand...


Of course not,what else would you expect from Pooper? He is as bad as anquity was who could never admit being wrong about the Rams not coming back to LA. pooper is the same on that on EVERY  topic.

That just confirms your hunch was correct that he indeed thinks that it is fake news.whats REALLY comical  though is  he confirmed that by posting a winner after your post,but we both already expected THAT.comedy gold.








not that this will interest you i am sure but I am really getting a kick out of mark davis taking the raiders franchise down in disgrace. He said if the city of oakland filed a lawsuit against them that they would not play in oakland this year which was suppose to be their final season in oakland   "more on that in a second."

well since they DID go ahead with the lawsuit,he started talking to all these different cities about playing there,NOBODY in vegas said he could,levi stadium said no,san diego said no,The Giants baseball team said no,so he is having to go back to oakland with his tail between his legs and play there again this year.

thats just for STARTERS,the vegas stadium was suppose to be ready for the 2020 season,it is way behind schedule,it wont be ready until 2021.

Davis will have the same problem the next two years spanos is having an LA .He will ALSO have an empty stadium to play in these last two years there.the second half of the season last year,Oakland started selling off all their tickets to visting fans just like san diego fans did their last year. in SD


as i said,dumb and dumber have really hurt the credibility with their relocations. Davis is the dumber of the two because he will have to play in an empty stadium now for TWO years.spanos is only the slightly less dumb of the two since he is richer.

after this season,I have to believe idiot spanos will sell the team,if he trys to move into inglewood with kroneke next season,they will have to tarp off the entire upper deck,that would be a a major embarrassment for the NFL.they dont want that,plus its well known they WANT spano to move back.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am ALSO interested in your thoughts on THIS post of mine as well that i just posted.
> 
> 
> The Chargers are nobodys team in the NO FAN LOYALTY LEAGUE.
> 
> 
> Uh dude whats all THIS babble of yours all about? Its not even sports related.
> 
> 
> stay on the topic of this thread please,WILL you?
> 
> that being said,l will try this with you one more time to talk about the TOPIC.
> 
> Incredible that that moron spanos gave up THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is so unbelievable about this is EVERYONE knew this would happen,it did not take a genius to see it was going to happen.
> 
> Dean Spanos and Mark Davis are slowly destroying the credibility of the game same as Robert Kraft has only THEY are doing it with these idiotic asinine relocations.
> 
> the best term for these two clowns spanos and mark davis is dumb and dumber.these two stupid ass clowns actually seriously think anybody in LA OR vegas will EVER care about the chargers or raiders in their new cities,what stupid morons.
> 
> 
> these two clowns have turned the NFL into the NO FAN LOYALTY league.fuck the NFL..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not interested in this subject I just wanted to see what you thought about kraft.
> 
> Papa doesn’t think a scumbag like that is corrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course not,what else would you expect from Pooper?
> 
> That just confirms your hunch was correct that he indeed thinks that it is fake news.whats really though is  he confirmed that by posting a winner after your post,but we both already expected THAT.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not that this will interest you i am sure but I am really getting a kick out of mark davis taking the raiders franchise down in disgrace. He said if the city of oakland filed a lawsuit against them that they would not play in oakland this year which was suppose to be their final season in oakland   "more on that in a second."
> 
> well since they DID go ahead with the lawsuit,he started talking to all these different cities about playing there,NOBODY in vegas said he could,levi stadium said so,san diego said no,so he is having to go back to oakland with his tail between his legs and play there again this year. thats just for STARTERS,the vegas stadium was suppose to be ready for the 2020 season,it is way behind schedule,it wont be ready until 2021.
> 
> Davis will have the same problem the next two years spanos is having an LA .He will ALSO have an empty stadium to play in these last two years there.the second half of the season last year,Oakland started selling off all their tickets to visting fans just like san diego fans did their last year.
> 
> 
> as i said,dumb and dumber have really hurt the credibility with their relocations. Davis is the dumber of the two because he will have to play in an empty stadium now for TWO years.spanos is only the slightly less dumb of the two since he is richer.
> 
> after this season,I have to believe idiot spanos will sell the team,if he trys to move into inglewood with kroneke next season,they will have to tarp off the e ntire upper deck,that would be a a major embarrassment for the NFL.they dont want that,plus its well known they WANT spano to move back.
Click to expand...


I tell you nuts that the guy needs to be prosecuted and I don't really care and you tell me I am calling it fake news? LOL! How fucking stupid of you. If Kraft broke the law and he is found guilty then he gets punished, I am all for that. You are the dumbest and most juvenile poster on this board. Continue on with this lie. Surprised you are smart enough to breathe on your own.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I said two years ago when the vegas approval came it was the worst deal in sports history.eorst deal ever,the NFL owners obviously hate mark davis worse than i ever imagined because that was the worst thing they could do was to give him the approval to move to vegas.as i said back then and i am saying it now STILL,the nfl owners approving the vegas move,that was like if i was in the ocean and i saw a shark out there and i sealybobo was going to go out in the ocean and swim and i kept my mouth shit about it,i would be signing his death warrent,well that is what the NFL has done with mark davis because this vegas thing has totally imploded on on him,its bad enough he has to go back to oakland for ANOTHER year but have to play there for the 2020 season AS WELL?

mark davis has money problems as it is,that was WHY he had a firesale getting rid of all his star players because the idiot spent so much money on signing gruden he has very little money at all now. he is going to have to sell the team to  new owner and that owner will NOT be stupid like davis to move them there going from the 6th biggest media market in the country to a small 45th rank market.no he will be MUCH smarter than that moron davis and will want to STAY in oakland.

ESPECIALLY after he sees how spanos is bombing in LA with the chargers.


speaking of that here is a great article on how WHY the raiders would bomb in vegas with fans same as the chargers are in LA/  the raiders bombed in LA and they somehow think moving to ANOTHER state,the most bankrupt city in america,that they will do berter/

oh my god.as i said,dumb  and dumber.


this writer unlike mark davis and dean spanos.HE get it.

The Raiders’ planned move to Las Vegas would badly hurt the franchise for many reasons, chief among them is the dubious notion that there is a “global Raiders brand” led by an army of nationwide fans that “travel well.” 
Raiders ‘Global’ Brand Is a Myth


----------



## 22lcidw

LA RAM FAN said:


> I said two years ago when the vegas approval came it was the worst deal in sports history.eorst deal ever,the NFL owners obviously hate mark davis worse than i ever imagined because that was the worst thing they could do was to give him the approval to move to vegas.as i said back then and i am saying it now STILL,the nfl owners approving the vegas move,that was like if i was in the ocean and i saw a shark out there and i sealybobo was going to go out in the ocean and swim and i kept my mouth shit about it,i would be signing his death warrent,well that is what the NFL has done with mark davis because this vegas thing has totally imploded on on him,its bad enough he has to go back to oakland for ANOTHER year but have to play there for the 2020 season AS WELL?
> 
> mark davis has money problems as it is,that was WHY he had a firesale getting rid of all his star players because the idiot spent so much money on signing gruden he has very little money at all now. he is going to have to sell the team to  new owner and that owner will NOT be stupid like davis to move them there going from the 6th biggest media market in the country to a small 45th rank market.no he will be MUCH smarter than that moron davis and will want to STAY in oakland.
> 
> ESPECIALLY after he sees how spanos is bombing in LA with the chargers.
> 
> 
> speaking of that here is a great article on how WHY the raiders would bomb in vegas with fans same as the chargers are in LA/  the raiders bombed in LA and they somehow think moving to ANOTHER state,the most bankrupt city in america,that they will do berter/
> 
> oh my god.as i said,dumb  and dumber.
> 
> 
> this writer unlike mark davis and dean spanos.HE get it.
> 
> The Raiders’ planned move to Las Vegas would badly hurt the franchise for many reasons, chief among them is the dubious notion that there is a “global Raiders brand” led by an army of nationwide fans that “travel well.”
> Raiders ‘Global’ Brand Is a Myth


For the Oakland Raiders fan I have sympathy. Screwed over multiple times and still loyal to a team they love. With a bad stadium. I believe the move to Las Vegas will be great for the team. Tourists will go to the games if residents do not sellout the stadium themselves. But not good for the Oakland fans. The city of Oakland has had decades to fix this. I am not a propenent of government paying for stadiums. But helping out with that bad stadium they play in could have been fixed a couple of decades ago at a much cheaper price.


----------



## sealybobo

22lcidw said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said two years ago when the vegas approval came it was the worst deal in sports history.eorst deal ever,the NFL owners obviously hate mark davis worse than i ever imagined because that was the worst thing they could do was to give him the approval to move to vegas.as i said back then and i am saying it now STILL,the nfl owners approving the vegas move,that was like if i was in the ocean and i saw a shark out there and i sealybobo was going to go out in the ocean and swim and i kept my mouth shit about it,i would be signing his death warrent,well that is what the NFL has done with mark davis because this vegas thing has totally imploded on on him,its bad enough he has to go back to oakland for ANOTHER year but have to play there for the 2020 season AS WELL?
> 
> mark davis has money problems as it is,that was WHY he had a firesale getting rid of all his star players because the idiot spent so much money on signing gruden he has very little money at all now. he is going to have to sell the team to  new owner and that owner will NOT be stupid like davis to move them there going from the 6th biggest media market in the country to a small 45th rank market.no he will be MUCH smarter than that moron davis and will want to STAY in oakland.
> 
> ESPECIALLY after he sees how spanos is bombing in LA with the chargers.
> 
> 
> speaking of that here is a great article on how WHY the raiders would bomb in vegas with fans same as the chargers are in LA/  the raiders bombed in LA and they somehow think moving to ANOTHER state,the most bankrupt city in america,that they will do berter/
> 
> oh my god.as i said,dumb  and dumber.
> 
> 
> this writer unlike mark davis and dean spanos.HE get it.
> 
> The Raiders’ planned move to Las Vegas would badly hurt the franchise for many reasons, chief among them is the dubious notion that there is a “global Raiders brand” led by an army of nationwide fans that “travel well.”
> Raiders ‘Global’ Brand Is a Myth
> 
> 
> 
> For the Oakland Raiders fan I have sympathy. Screwed over multiple times and still loyal to a team they love. With a bad stadium. I believe the move to Las Vegas will be great for the team. Tourists will go to the games if residents do not sellout the stadium themselves. But not good for the Oakland fans. The city of Oakland has had decades to fix this. I am not a propenent of government paying for stadiums. But helping out with that bad stadium they play in could have been fixed a couple of decades ago at a much cheaper price.
Click to expand...

I understand the nfl uses this problem to their advantage. Imagine if it’s time to build a new stadium in Detroit or Minnesota. So the team threatens either the city pay or they will move.

Corporations do this all the time. Look at amazon. If nyc won’t give them a tax break they’ll go to a state that will.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said two years ago when the vegas approval came it was the worst deal in sports history.eorst deal ever,the NFL owners obviously hate mark davis worse than i ever imagined because that was the worst thing they could do was to give him the approval to move to vegas.as i said back then and i am saying it now STILL,the nfl owners approving the vegas move,that was like if i was in the ocean and i saw a shark out there and i sealybobo was going to go out in the ocean and swim and i kept my mouth shit about it,i would be signing his death warrent,well that is what the NFL has done with mark davis because this vegas thing has totally imploded on on him,its bad enough he has to go back to oakland for ANOTHER year but have to play there for the 2020 season AS WELL?
> 
> mark davis has money problems as it is,that was WHY he had a firesale getting rid of all his star players because the idiot spent so much money on signing gruden he has very little money at all now. he is going to have to sell the team to  new owner and that owner will NOT be stupid like davis to move them there going from the 6th biggest media market in the country to a small 45th rank market.no he will be MUCH smarter than that moron davis and will want to STAY in oakland.
> 
> ESPECIALLY after he sees how spanos is bombing in LA with the chargers.
> 
> 
> speaking of that here is a great article on how WHY the raiders would bomb in vegas with fans same as the chargers are in LA/  the raiders bombed in LA and they somehow think moving to ANOTHER state,the most bankrupt city in america,that they will do berter/
> 
> oh my god.as i said,dumb  and dumber.
> 
> 
> this writer unlike mark davis and dean spanos.HE get it.
> 
> The Raiders’ planned move to Las Vegas would badly hurt the franchise for many reasons, chief among them is the dubious notion that there is a “global Raiders brand” led by an army of nationwide fans that “travel well.”
> Raiders ‘Global’ Brand Is a Myth
> 
> 
> 
> For the Oakland Raiders fan I have sympathy. Screwed over multiple times and still loyal to a team they love. With a bad stadium. I believe the move to Las Vegas will be great for the team. Tourists will go to the games if residents do not sellout the stadium themselves. But not good for the Oakland fans. The city of Oakland has had decades to fix this. I am not a propenent of government paying for stadiums. But helping out with that bad stadium they play in could have been fixed a couple of decades ago at a much cheaper price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand the nfl uses this problem to their advantage. Imagine if it’s time to build a new stadium in Detroit or Minnesota. So the team threatens either the city pay or they will move.
> 
> Corporations do this all the time. Look at amazon. If nyc won’t give them a tax break they’ll go to a state that will.
Click to expand...


NYC bid for Amazon and won over several other cities, now the left wing nuts are upset, so NYC reneged on the deal. Amazon will take their $150,000 a year jobs and their billions in revenue and go else where. Smart move on Amazons part.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

22lcidw said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said two years ago when the vegas approval came it was the worst deal in sports history.eorst deal ever,the NFL owners obviously hate mark davis worse than i ever imagined because that was the worst thing they could do was to give him the approval to move to vegas.as i said back then and i am saying it now STILL,the nfl owners approving the vegas move,that was like if i was in the ocean and i saw a shark out there and i sealybobo was going to go out in the ocean and swim and i kept my mouth shit about it,i would be signing his death warrent,well that is what the NFL has done with mark davis because this vegas thing has totally imploded on on him,its bad enough he has to go back to oakland for ANOTHER year but have to play there for the 2020 season AS WELL?
> 
> mark davis has money problems as it is,that was WHY he had a firesale getting rid of all his star players because the idiot spent so much money on signing gruden he has very little money at all now. he is going to have to sell the team to  new owner and that owner will NOT be stupid like davis to move them there going from the 6th biggest media market in the country to a small 45th rank market.no he will be MUCH smarter than that moron davis and will want to STAY in oakland.
> 
> ESPECIALLY after he sees how spanos is bombing in LA with the chargers.
> 
> 
> speaking of that here is a great article on how WHY the raiders would bomb in vegas with fans same as the chargers are in LA/  the raiders bombed in LA and they somehow think moving to ANOTHER state,the most bankrupt city in america,that they will do berter/
> 
> oh my god.as i said,dumb  and dumber.
> 
> 
> this writer unlike mark davis and dean spanos.HE get it.
> 
> The Raiders’ planned move to Las Vegas would badly hurt the franchise for many reasons, chief among them is the dubious notion that there is a “global Raiders brand” led by an army of nationwide fans that “travel well.”
> Raiders ‘Global’ Brand Is a Myth
> 
> 
> 
> For the Oakland Raiders fan I have sympathy. Screwed over multiple times and still loyal to a team they love. With a bad stadium. I believe the move to Las Vegas will be great for the team. Tourists will go to the games if residents do not sellout the stadium themselves. But not good for the Oakland fans. The city of Oakland has had decades to fix this. I am not a propenent of government paying for stadiums. But helping out with that bad stadium they play in could have been fixed a couple of decades ago at a much cheaper price.
Click to expand...


Okay with that being said, how about the OP? also, dont believe everything you hear from the lamestream media. dont expect  the Raiders to be in Vegas. There will be a team there but it wont be the Raiders. The city of oakland has a lawsuit against the Raiders and the NFL and it is airtight. The NFL has rules in place now that make it much more difficult for a team to move to another city than they had back in the mid 90's when the rams,oilers and cleveland browns left.

these relocation moves by the rams,raiders and chargers were done ONLY FOR MONEY. the owners are suppose to try and work out and get something done with their cities.davis and spanos never did that,that is why i was very dissapointed with san diego for not filing a lawsuit against the NFL when  the chargers left because they have as much a strong case against the NFL as oakland does.the city of SD did not file because their city officials dont have a passion for the chargers like the city of oakland does for the raiders.

expect the raiders to stay in oakland and here is why.

art modell of the browns tried to move the browns from cleveland to balitmore as you recall but when cleveland threatened a lawsuit against him,to avoid going to court, he settled with cleveland and avoided court by leaving the name and colors in Cleveland. well the city of oakland has an even stronger case against the NFL than cleveland does,here is THAT story.

oh and thats the major problem with the vegas deal is they are counting on tourists. these are going to be tourists who dont give a crap about the raiders,they are just there to be in vegas,they dont care about football,and they sure wont consistantly go there for 8 weeks a year.



Breaking. Oakland has ALSO filed a lawsuit against corrupt NFL.yahoo!!!

In the second post i made on that thread,the planitfful lawsuit is detaIled in it,the trolls here did not even bother to read it since they think they know everything,they just  posted a smiley in defeat just like they will do here at this post,its a given,but the link is VERY detailed and is a long read with many key facts how the NFL and mark davis violated NFL relocation rules and never tried to get anything done in oakland.

oh as you can see,i ALSO got a new development on that situation in my thread in my latest post here.

Breaking. Oakland has ALSO filed a lawsuit against corrupt NFL.yahoo!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said two years ago when the vegas approval came it was the worst deal in sports history.eorst deal ever,the NFL owners obviously hate mark davis worse than i ever imagined because that was the worst thing they could do was to give him the approval to move to vegas.as i said back then and i am saying it now STILL,the nfl owners approving the vegas move,that was like if i was in the ocean and i saw a shark out there and i sealybobo was going to go out in the ocean and swim and i kept my mouth shit about it,i would be signing his death warrent,well that is what the NFL has done with mark davis because this vegas thing has totally imploded on on him,its bad enough he has to go back to oakland for ANOTHER year but have to play there for the 2020 season AS WELL?
> 
> mark davis has money problems as it is,that was WHY he had a firesale getting rid of all his star players because the idiot spent so much money on signing gruden he has very little money at all now. he is going to have to sell the team to  new owner and that owner will NOT be stupid like davis to move them there going from the 6th biggest media market in the country to a small 45th rank market.no he will be MUCH smarter than that moron davis and will want to STAY in oakland.
> 
> ESPECIALLY after he sees how spanos is bombing in LA with the chargers.
> 
> 
> speaking of that here is a great article on how WHY the raiders would bomb in vegas with fans same as the chargers are in LA/  the raiders bombed in LA and they somehow think moving to ANOTHER state,the most bankrupt city in america,that they will do berter/
> 
> oh my god.as i said,dumb  and dumber.
> 
> 
> this writer unlike mark davis and dean spanos.HE get it.
> 
> The Raiders’ planned move to Las Vegas would badly hurt the franchise for many reasons, chief among them is the dubious notion that there is a “global Raiders brand” led by an army of nationwide fans that “travel well.”
> Raiders ‘Global’ Brand Is a Myth
> 
> 
> 
> For the Oakland Raiders fan I have sympathy. Screwed over multiple times and still loyal to a team they love. With a bad stadium. I believe the move to Las Vegas will be great for the team. Tourists will go to the games if residents do not sellout the stadium themselves. But not good for the Oakland fans. The city of Oakland has had decades to fix this. I am not a propenent of government paying for stadiums. But helping out with that bad stadium they play in could have been fixed a couple of decades ago at a much cheaper price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand the nfl uses this problem to their advantage. Imagine if it’s time to build a new stadium in Detroit or Minnesota. So the team threatens either the city pay or they will move.
> 
> Corporations do this all the time. Look at amazon. If nyc won’t give them a tax break they’ll go to a state that will.
Click to expand...



yeah Minnesota was stupid,they should have been wise like oakland,st louis and san diego and should have told them- go build your own fucking stadium.

I wont give the NFL a dime, they are so corrupt,this being the latest example how they put a fucking shiny brand new stadium ahead of fan loyalty and tradition.thats all that matters to them now is a fucking shiny brand new stadium.screw their new stadiums and the NFL. as i have said before,the Ram games are the ONLY games i watch and that is ONLY to look at their cool looking uniforms,them winning is just a bonus for me,nothing more. I dont get into winning and losing anymore like i used to  i used to never miss monday night football,i did not care who the teams were i always tuned in. havent done since 95 after the Rams left LA.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet stupid Papageorgio thinks this is fake news too
> 
> Patriots Owner Robert Kraft Charged With Soliciting Sex In Trafficking Ring Bust | HuffPost
> 
> These guys wouldn't cheat.  They are good men right Papa?  Fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
Click to expand...


So now this Kraft story has a new angle, it looks like this whore house was also involved in human trafficking. So is the NFL going to force Kraft to sell the team?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow i never knew you did not like chargers.
> 
> By the way where you been,have not seen you in AGES?    I cannot believe the NFL was stupid enough to think people in LA would embrace the chargers and spanos the fool he was seriously thought charger fans in SD would drive up to LA and support them after he gave them the middle finger.
> 
> 
> incredible that the chargers gave up THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for THAT a game against the chiefs and you can clearly see all the RED in the stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No WONDER the NFL is concerned and wants the chargers back in SD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet stupid Papageorgio thinks this is fake news too
> 
> Patriots Owner Robert Kraft Charged With Soliciting Sex In Trafficking Ring Bust | HuffPost
> 
> These guys wouldn't cheat.  They are good men right Papa?  Fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
Click to expand...

You couldn't be more wrong if you tried.


----------



## Unkotare

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet stupid Papageorgio thinks this is fake news too
> 
> Patriots Owner Robert Kraft Charged With Soliciting Sex In Trafficking Ring Bust | HuffPost
> 
> These guys wouldn't cheat.  They are good men right Papa?  Fucking idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now this Kraft story has a new angle, it looks like this whore house was also involved in human trafficking. So is the NFL going to force Kraft to sell the team?
Click to expand...




 They will literally try anything to beat the patriots. This one won’t work either.


----------



## Papageorgio

Unkotare said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now this Kraft story has a new angle, it looks like this whore house was also involved in human trafficking. So is the NFL going to force Kraft to sell the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will literally try anything to beat the patriots. This one won’t work either.
Click to expand...


Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said two years ago when the vegas approval came it was the worst deal in sports history.eorst deal ever,the NFL owners obviously hate mark davis worse than i ever imagined because that was the worst thing they could do was to give him the approval to move to vegas.as i said back then and i am saying it now STILL,the nfl owners approving the vegas move,that was like if i was in the ocean and i saw a shark out there and i sealybobo was going to go out in the ocean and swim and i kept my mouth shit about it,i would be signing his death warrent,well that is what the NFL has done with mark davis because this vegas thing has totally imploded on on him,its bad enough he has to go back to oakland for ANOTHER year but have to play there for the 2020 season AS WELL?
> 
> mark davis has money problems as it is,that was WHY he had a firesale getting rid of all his star players because the idiot spent so much money on signing gruden he has very little money at all now. he is going to have to sell the team to  new owner and that owner will NOT be stupid like davis to move them there going from the 6th biggest media market in the country to a small 45th rank market.no he will be MUCH smarter than that moron davis and will want to STAY in oakland.
> 
> ESPECIALLY after he sees how spanos is bombing in LA with the chargers.
> 
> 
> speaking of that here is a great article on how WHY the raiders would bomb in vegas with fans same as the chargers are in LA/  the raiders bombed in LA and they somehow think moving to ANOTHER state,the most bankrupt city in america,that they will do berter/
> 
> oh my god.as i said,dumb  and dumber.
> 
> 
> this writer unlike mark davis and dean spanos.HE get it.
> 
> The Raiders’ planned move to Las Vegas would badly hurt the franchise for many reasons, chief among them is the dubious notion that there is a “global Raiders brand” led by an army of nationwide fans that “travel well.”
> Raiders ‘Global’ Brand Is a Myth
> 
> 
> 
> For the Oakland Raiders fan I have sympathy. Screwed over multiple times and still loyal to a team they love. With a bad stadium. I believe the move to Las Vegas will be great for the team. Tourists will go to the games if residents do not sellout the stadium themselves. But not good for the Oakland fans. The city of Oakland has had decades to fix this. I am not a propenent of government paying for stadiums. But helping out with that bad stadium they play in could have been fixed a couple of decades ago at a much cheaper price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand the nfl uses this problem to their advantage. Imagine if it’s time to build a new stadium in Detroit or Minnesota. So the team threatens either the city pay or they will move.
> 
> Corporations do this all the time. Look at amazon. If nyc won’t give them a tax break they’ll go to a state that will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NYC bid for Amazon and won over several other cities, now the left wing nuts are upset, so NYC reneged on the deal. Amazon will take their $150,000 a year jobs and their billions in revenue and go else where. Smart move on Amazons part.
Click to expand...

I don’t mind so much so long as they keep it in America.

But just remember what you condoned. You think corporations should pay no taxes because they employ people. That’s totally a republican idea. But guess what? Eventually our taxes will have to go up to make up for the lost revenue. It’s already happening now. We need to repair infrastructure and they are debating how to pay for it. 

The rich have successfully shifted the tax burden more onto us since Reagan.  Even under obama and Clinton. Clinton was constantly giving the gop house things so he could get things passed?

My bills are so low I’ll be ok. But I think most Americans won’t be any better off in 2024 than they were in 2015


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said two years ago when the vegas approval came it was the worst deal in sports history.eorst deal ever,the NFL owners obviously hate mark davis worse than i ever imagined because that was the worst thing they could do was to give him the approval to move to vegas.as i said back then and i am saying it now STILL,the nfl owners approving the vegas move,that was like if i was in the ocean and i saw a shark out there and i sealybobo was going to go out in the ocean and swim and i kept my mouth shit about it,i would be signing his death warrent,well that is what the NFL has done with mark davis because this vegas thing has totally imploded on on him,its bad enough he has to go back to oakland for ANOTHER year but have to play there for the 2020 season AS WELL?
> 
> mark davis has money problems as it is,that was WHY he had a firesale getting rid of all his star players because the idiot spent so much money on signing gruden he has very little money at all now. he is going to have to sell the team to  new owner and that owner will NOT be stupid like davis to move them there going from the 6th biggest media market in the country to a small 45th rank market.no he will be MUCH smarter than that moron davis and will want to STAY in oakland.
> 
> ESPECIALLY after he sees how spanos is bombing in LA with the chargers.
> 
> 
> speaking of that here is a great article on how WHY the raiders would bomb in vegas with fans same as the chargers are in LA/  the raiders bombed in LA and they somehow think moving to ANOTHER state,the most bankrupt city in america,that they will do berter/
> 
> oh my god.as i said,dumb  and dumber.
> 
> 
> this writer unlike mark davis and dean spanos.HE get it.
> 
> The Raiders’ planned move to Las Vegas would badly hurt the franchise for many reasons, chief among them is the dubious notion that there is a “global Raiders brand” led by an army of nationwide fans that “travel well.”
> Raiders ‘Global’ Brand Is a Myth
> 
> 
> 
> For the Oakland Raiders fan I have sympathy. Screwed over multiple times and still loyal to a team they love. With a bad stadium. I believe the move to Las Vegas will be great for the team. Tourists will go to the games if residents do not sellout the stadium themselves. But not good for the Oakland fans. The city of Oakland has had decades to fix this. I am not a propenent of government paying for stadiums. But helping out with that bad stadium they play in could have been fixed a couple of decades ago at a much cheaper price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand the nfl uses this problem to their advantage. Imagine if it’s time to build a new stadium in Detroit or Minnesota. So the team threatens either the city pay or they will move.
> 
> Corporations do this all the time. Look at amazon. If nyc won’t give them a tax break they’ll go to a state that will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NYC bid for Amazon and won over several other cities, now the left wing nuts are upset, so NYC reneged on the deal. Amazon will take their $150,000 a year jobs and their billions in revenue and go else where. Smart move on Amazons part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t mind so much so long as they keep it in America.
> 
> But just remember what you condoned. You think corporations should pay no taxes because they employ people. That’s totally a republican idea. But guess what? Eventually our taxes will have to go up to make up for the lost revenue. It’s already happening now. We need to repair infrastructure and they are debating how to pay for it.
> 
> The rich have successfully shifted the tax burden more onto us since Reagan.  Even under obama and Clinton. Clinton was constantly giving the gop house things so he could get things passed?
> My bills are so low I’ll be ok. But I think most Americans won’t be any better off in 2024 than they were in 2015
Click to expand...


I never said corporations should pay no taxes. I am actually against corporate welfare, so you are wrong, I am saying NYC bid for the company and reneged on their deal. Amazon will take their jobs else where, except Michigan, that’s a dead state. It’s where sports teams and businesses go to die


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said two years ago when the vegas approval came it was the worst deal in sports history.eorst deal ever,the NFL owners obviously hate mark davis worse than i ever imagined because that was the worst thing they could do was to give him the approval to move to vegas.as i said back then and i am saying it now STILL,the nfl owners approving the vegas move,that was like if i was in the ocean and i saw a shark out there and i sealybobo was going to go out in the ocean and swim and i kept my mouth shit about it,i would be signing his death warrent,well that is what the NFL has done with mark davis because this vegas thing has totally imploded on on him,its bad enough he has to go back to oakland for ANOTHER year but have to play there for the 2020 season AS WELL?
> 
> mark davis has money problems as it is,that was WHY he had a firesale getting rid of all his star players because the idiot spent so much money on signing gruden he has very little money at all now. he is going to have to sell the team to  new owner and that owner will NOT be stupid like davis to move them there going from the 6th biggest media market in the country to a small 45th rank market.no he will be MUCH smarter than that moron davis and will want to STAY in oakland.
> 
> ESPECIALLY after he sees how spanos is bombing in LA with the chargers.
> 
> 
> speaking of that here is a great article on how WHY the raiders would bomb in vegas with fans same as the chargers are in LA/  the raiders bombed in LA and they somehow think moving to ANOTHER state,the most bankrupt city in america,that they will do berter/
> 
> oh my god.as i said,dumb  and dumber.
> 
> 
> this writer unlike mark davis and dean spanos.HE get it.
> 
> The Raiders’ planned move to Las Vegas would badly hurt the franchise for many reasons, chief among them is the dubious notion that there is a “global Raiders brand” led by an army of nationwide fans that “travel well.”
> Raiders ‘Global’ Brand Is a Myth
> 
> 
> 
> For the Oakland Raiders fan I have sympathy. Screwed over multiple times and still loyal to a team they love. With a bad stadium. I believe the move to Las Vegas will be great for the team. Tourists will go to the games if residents do not sellout the stadium themselves. But not good for the Oakland fans. The city of Oakland has had decades to fix this. I am not a propenent of government paying for stadiums. But helping out with that bad stadium they play in could have been fixed a couple of decades ago at a much cheaper price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand the nfl uses this problem to their advantage. Imagine if it’s time to build a new stadium in Detroit or Minnesota. So the team threatens either the city pay or they will move.
> 
> Corporations do this all the time. Look at amazon. If nyc won’t give them a tax break they’ll go to a state that will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Minnesota was stupid,they should have been wise like oakland,st louis and san diego and should have told them- go build your own fucking stadium.
> 
> I wont give the NFL a dime, they are so corrupt,this being the latest example how they put a fucking shiny brand new stadium ahead of fan loyalty and tradition.thats all that matters to them now is a fucking shiny brand new stadium.screw their new stadiums and the NFL. as i have said before,the Ram games are the ONLY games i watch and that is ONLY to look at their cool looking uniforms,them winning is just a bonus for me,nothing more. I dont get into winning and losing anymore like i used to  i used to never miss monday night football,i did not care who the teams were i always tuned in. havent done since 95 after the Rams left LA.
Click to expand...

If you vote republican then you should be perfectly ok with corporations holding cities hostage with their product if it’s financially beneficial to do so. Free market capitalism baby! Don’t be a snowflake. Don’t like the product? Watch bowling.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet stupid Papageorgio thinks this is fake news too
> 
> Patriots Owner Robert Kraft Charged With Soliciting Sex In Trafficking Ring Bust | HuffPost
> 
> These guys wouldn't cheat.  They are good men right Papa?  Fucking idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now this Kraft story has a new angle, it looks like this whore house was also involved in human trafficking. So is the NFL going to force Kraft to sell the team?
Click to expand...

And is it true he wasn’t just a customer he is also an owner of the brothel?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said two years ago when the vegas approval came it was the worst deal in sports history.eorst deal ever,the NFL owners obviously hate mark davis worse than i ever imagined because that was the worst thing they could do was to give him the approval to move to vegas.as i said back then and i am saying it now STILL,the nfl owners approving the vegas move,that was like if i was in the ocean and i saw a shark out there and i sealybobo was going to go out in the ocean and swim and i kept my mouth shit about it,i would be signing his death warrent,well that is what the NFL has done with mark davis because this vegas thing has totally imploded on on him,its bad enough he has to go back to oakland for ANOTHER year but have to play there for the 2020 season AS WELL?
> 
> mark davis has money problems as it is,that was WHY he had a firesale getting rid of all his star players because the idiot spent so much money on signing gruden he has very little money at all now. he is going to have to sell the team to  new owner and that owner will NOT be stupid like davis to move them there going from the 6th biggest media market in the country to a small 45th rank market.no he will be MUCH smarter than that moron davis and will want to STAY in oakland.
> 
> ESPECIALLY after he sees how spanos is bombing in LA with the chargers.
> 
> 
> speaking of that here is a great article on how WHY the raiders would bomb in vegas with fans same as the chargers are in LA/  the raiders bombed in LA and they somehow think moving to ANOTHER state,the most bankrupt city in america,that they will do berter/
> 
> oh my god.as i said,dumb  and dumber.
> 
> 
> this writer unlike mark davis and dean spanos.HE get it.
> 
> The Raiders’ planned move to Las Vegas would badly hurt the franchise for many reasons, chief among them is the dubious notion that there is a “global Raiders brand” led by an army of nationwide fans that “travel well.”
> Raiders ‘Global’ Brand Is a Myth
> 
> 
> 
> For the Oakland Raiders fan I have sympathy. Screwed over multiple times and still loyal to a team they love. With a bad stadium. I believe the move to Las Vegas will be great for the team. Tourists will go to the games if residents do not sellout the stadium themselves. But not good for the Oakland fans. The city of Oakland has had decades to fix this. I am not a propenent of government paying for stadiums. But helping out with that bad stadium they play in could have been fixed a couple of decades ago at a much cheaper price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand the nfl uses this problem to their advantage. Imagine if it’s time to build a new stadium in Detroit or Minnesota. So the team threatens either the city pay or they will move.
> 
> Corporations do this all the time. Look at amazon. If nyc won’t give them a tax break they’ll go to a state that will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NYC bid for Amazon and won over several other cities, now the left wing nuts are upset, so NYC reneged on the deal. Amazon will take their $150,000 a year jobs and their billions in revenue and go else where. Smart move on Amazons part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t mind so much so long as they keep it in America.
> 
> But just remember what you condoned. You think corporations should pay no taxes because they employ people. That’s totally a republican idea. But guess what? Eventually our taxes will have to go up to make up for the lost revenue. It’s already happening now. We need to repair infrastructure and they are debating how to pay for it.
> 
> The rich have successfully shifted the tax burden more onto us since Reagan.  Even under obama and Clinton. Clinton was constantly giving the gop house things so he could get things passed?
> My bills are so low I’ll be ok. But I think most Americans won’t be any better off in 2024 than they were in 2015
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said corporations should pay no taxes. I am actually against corporate welfare, so you are wrong, I am saying NYC bid for the company and reneged on their deal. Amazon will take their jobs else where, except Michigan, that’s a dead state. It’s where sports teams and businesses go to die
Click to expand...

Hey fuck you! Lol


----------



## sealybobo

Jarlaxle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reason for disliking the Chargers goes way back to my high school years as football player. I was very close to my high school coach, Earl Faison, who was a mentor to me.
> 
> He was a former Charger and was treated very badly by the organization as a player. There were many great individual players for the Chargers, but I despise the business side of their team.
> 
> He should be in the Hall of Fame.
> Earl Faison - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet stupid Papageorgio thinks this is fake news too
> 
> Patriots Owner Robert Kraft Charged With Soliciting Sex In Trafficking Ring Bust | HuffPost
> 
> These guys wouldn't cheat.  They are good men right Papa?  Fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong if you tried.
Click to expand...

I agree. Explain why he’s wrong in your opinion


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I care about Kraft, you and Ramfan seem obsessed with him. I hate the Patriots, they beat my Raiders, who have no freaking home! I'm more concerned about them, than you, ramsfan, If Kraft is found guilty then he can pay the price, whatever that maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now this Kraft story has a new angle, it looks like this whore house was also involved in human trafficking. So is the NFL going to force Kraft to sell the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And is it true he wasn’t just a customer he is also an owner of the brothel?
Click to expand...


I hadn’t heard he was an owner, that is news.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now this Kraft story has a new angle, it looks like this whore house was also involved in human trafficking. So is the NFL going to force Kraft to sell the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will literally try anything to beat the patriots. This one won’t work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
Click to expand...

Well think about this. We know the patriots will cheat. Use binoculars and read peoples playbooks, deflate balls, god knows what else dirty they’ve done. For all we know it was them who released that tape of the Kansas City running back right before the playoffs. 

So anyways, I’m sure other owners know kraft likes the whores. The lions head coach used to work for New England so he probably knows.

And if he knows kraft is shameless and ruthless about winning, and has played very dirty tricks, why not set up kraft in a sting. Anything to throw a wrench in that well oiled machine. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now this Kraft story has a new angle, it looks like this whore house was also involved in human trafficking. So is the NFL going to force Kraft to sell the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And is it true he wasn’t just a customer he is also an owner of the brothel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hadn’t heard he was an owner, that is news.
Click to expand...

Don’t quote me


----------



## Unkotare

Papageorgio said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now this Kraft story has a new angle, it looks like this whore house was also involved in human trafficking. So is the NFL going to force Kraft to sell the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will literally try anything to beat the patriots. This one won’t work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
Click to expand...



He's in on it! If you look carefully at the police press conference, there were lots of contrails in the sky above! I wouldn't put it past ram fool to have even slipped some fluoride into Mr. Kraft's toothpaste!


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now this Kraft story has a new angle, it looks like this whore house was also involved in human trafficking. So is the NFL going to force Kraft to sell the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will literally try anything to beat the patriots. This one won’t work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's in on it! If you look carefully at the police press conference, there were lots of contrails in the sky above! I wouldn't put it past ram fool to have even slipped some fluoride into Mr. Kraft's toothpaste!
Click to expand...

There’s another thread about patriot fans blasting Robert Kraft for endorsing trump. 

Do you suppose that’s why they took him down?


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now this Kraft story has a new angle, it looks like this whore house was also involved in human trafficking. So is the NFL going to force Kraft to sell the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will literally try anything to beat the patriots. This one won’t work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nearly all NFL owners are Trump supporters.
> He's in on it! If you look carefully at the police press conference, there were lots of contrails in the sky above! I wouldn't put it past ram fool to have even slipped some fluoride into Mr. Kraft's toothpaste!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s another thread about patriot fans blasting Robert Kraft for endorsing trump.
> 
> Do you suppose that’s why they took him down?
Click to expand...


Many NFL owners are Trump supporters. Kraft alone donated 1 million to Trumps campaign.

NFL owners donated big money to Trump


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now this Kraft story has a new angle, it looks like this whore house was also involved in human trafficking. So is the NFL going to force Kraft to sell the team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will literally try anything to beat the patriots. This one won’t work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nearly all NFL owners are Trump supporters.
> He's in on it! If you look carefully at the police press conference, there were lots of contrails in the sky above! I wouldn't put it past ram fool to have even slipped some fluoride into Mr. Kraft's toothpaste!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s another thread about patriot fans blasting Robert Kraft for endorsing trump.
> 
> Do you suppose that’s why they took him down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many NFL owners are Trump supporters. Kraft alone donated 1 million to Trumps campaign.
> 
> NFL owners donated big money to Trump
Click to expand...

Every corporation votes republican. Every ceo. Every vp. They should. Republican way works for them


----------



## Unkotare

Every corporation donates to the Republican candidate and every corporation donates to the democrat candidate


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will literally try anything to beat the patriots. This one won’t work either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nearly all NFL owners are Trump supporters.
> He's in on it! If you look carefully at the police press conference, there were lots of contrails in the sky above! I wouldn't put it past ram fool to have even slipped some fluoride into Mr. Kraft's toothpaste!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s another thread about patriot fans blasting Robert Kraft for endorsing trump.
> 
> Do you suppose that’s why they took him down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many NFL owners are Trump supporters. Kraft alone donated 1 million to Trumps campaign.
> 
> NFL owners donated big money to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every corporation votes republican. Every ceo. Every vp. They should. Republican way works for them
Click to expand...


Of course. Cater to the 1%, and the crumbs will eventually "trickle down" to the masses.


----------



## Jarlaxle

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will literally try anything to beat the patriots. This one won’t work either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nearly all NFL owners are Trump supporters.
> He's in on it! If you look carefully at the police press conference, there were lots of contrails in the sky above! I wouldn't put it past ram fool to have even slipped some fluoride into Mr. Kraft's toothpaste!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s another thread about patriot fans blasting Robert Kraft for endorsing trump.
> 
> Do you suppose that’s why they took him down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many NFL owners are Trump supporters. Kraft alone donated 1 million to Trumps campaign.
> 
> NFL owners donated big money to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every corporation votes republican. Every ceo. Every vp. They should. Republican way works for them
Click to expand...

Stupid statement.  Ever heard of Jeff Bezos?


----------



## Papageorgio

Jarlaxle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly all NFL owners are Trump supporters.
> He's in on it! If you look carefully at the police press conference, there were lots of contrails in the sky above! I wouldn't put it past ram fool to have even slipped some fluoride into Mr. Kraft's toothpaste!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s another thread about patriot fans blasting Robert Kraft for endorsing trump.
> 
> Do you suppose that’s why they took him down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many NFL owners are Trump supporters. Kraft alone donated 1 million to Trumps campaign.
> 
> NFL owners donated big money to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every corporation votes republican. Every ceo. Every vp. They should. Republican way works for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid statement.  Ever heard of Jeff Bezos?
Click to expand...


Or Bill Gates, Ted Turner, George Soro?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Papageorgio said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly all NFL owners are Trump supporters.
> He's in on it! If you look carefully at the police press conference, there were lots of contrails in the sky above! I wouldn't put it past ram fool to have even slipped some fluoride into Mr. Kraft's toothpaste!
> 
> 
> 
> There’s another thread about patriot fans blasting Robert Kraft for endorsing trump.
> 
> Do you suppose that’s why they took him down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many NFL owners are Trump supporters. Kraft alone donated 1 million to Trumps campaign.
> 
> NFL owners donated big money to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every corporation votes republican. Every ceo. Every vp. They should. Republican way works for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid statement.  Ever heard of Jeff Bezos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Bill Gates, Ted Turner, George Soro?
Click to expand...

Warren Buffett.


----------



## sealybobo

Jarlaxle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly all NFL owners are Trump supporters.
> He's in on it! If you look carefully at the police press conference, there were lots of contrails in the sky above! I wouldn't put it past ram fool to have even slipped some fluoride into Mr. Kraft's toothpaste!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s another thread about patriot fans blasting Robert Kraft for endorsing trump.
> 
> Do you suppose that’s why they took him down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many NFL owners are Trump supporters. Kraft alone donated 1 million to Trumps campaign.
> 
> NFL owners donated big money to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every corporation votes republican. Every ceo. Every vp. They should. Republican way works for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid statement.  Ever heard of Jeff Bezos?
Click to expand...

There are exceptions. Rich guys who believe the rich should pay more so the poor don’t have to pay.

A progressive tax. Yes there are progressive rich folks who believe in this. What about the few like them and hillary or the obamas or Bernie Sanders.


----------



## sealybobo

Jarlaxle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There’s another thread about patriot fans blasting Robert Kraft for endorsing trump.
> 
> Do you suppose that’s why they took him down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many NFL owners are Trump supporters. Kraft alone donated 1 million to Trumps campaign.
> 
> NFL owners donated big money to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every corporation votes republican. Every ceo. Every vp. They should. Republican way works for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stupid statement.  Ever heard of Jeff Bezos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or Bill Gates, Ted Turner, George Soro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warren Buffett.
Click to expand...

And those men are all correct. The system is corrupt and the rich shouldn’t be the ones getting all the tax breaks.

These men are right. It makes perfect sense. If trump would have given a middle class only tax break that would have benefitted everyone including the rich because we go to their corporations and spend that money. 

All these men realize they have more money than god. More than they’ll ever need in ten lifetimes. 

Republicans say they need tax breaks meanwhile our infrastructure needs repair.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Every corporation donates to the Republican candidate and every corporation donates to the democrat candidate


What do Democrats get?  For every 75 cents the Republicans get Democrats get 25 cents?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Papageorgio said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't think it should be a crime.  There are hundreds of thousands of poor women in America who have a commodity between their legs or between their nose and chin and there are hundreds of thousands of horny guys with a lot of disposable income.
> 
> Seems like the government is holding these women back from getting that money.  They can come to my home and clean for 4 hours for $100 but they can't come and make the same amount for 15 minutes of work.  It's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now this Kraft story has a new angle, it looks like this whore house was also involved in human trafficking. So is the NFL going to force Kraft to sell the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will literally try anything to beat the patriots. This one won’t work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
Click to expand...



Certainly erased Smollett from the headlines.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said two years ago when the vegas approval came it was the worst deal in sports history.eorst deal ever,the NFL owners obviously hate mark davis worse than i ever imagined because that was the worst thing they could do was to give him the approval to move to vegas.as i said back then and i am saying it now STILL,the nfl owners approving the vegas move,that was like if i was in the ocean and i saw a shark out there and i sealybobo was going to go out in the ocean and swim and i kept my mouth shit about it,i would be signing his death warrent,well that is what the NFL has done with mark davis because this vegas thing has totally imploded on on him,its bad enough he has to go back to oakland for ANOTHER year but have to play there for the 2020 season AS WELL?
> 
> mark davis has money problems as it is,that was WHY he had a firesale getting rid of all his star players because the idiot spent so much money on signing gruden he has very little money at all now. he is going to have to sell the team to  new owner and that owner will NOT be stupid like davis to move them there going from the 6th biggest media market in the country to a small 45th rank market.no he will be MUCH smarter than that moron davis and will want to STAY in oakland.
> 
> ESPECIALLY after he sees how spanos is bombing in LA with the chargers.
> 
> 
> speaking of that here is a great article on how WHY the raiders would bomb in vegas with fans same as the chargers are in LA/  the raiders bombed in LA and they somehow think moving to ANOTHER state,the most bankrupt city in america,that they will do berter/
> 
> oh my god.as i said,dumb  and dumber.
> 
> 
> this writer unlike mark davis and dean spanos.HE get it.
> 
> The Raiders’ planned move to Las Vegas would badly hurt the franchise for many reasons, chief among them is the dubious notion that there is a “global Raiders brand” led by an army of nationwide fans that “travel well.”
> Raiders ‘Global’ Brand Is a Myth
> 
> 
> 
> For the Oakland Raiders fan I have sympathy. Screwed over multiple times and still loyal to a team they love. With a bad stadium. I believe the move to Las Vegas will be great for the team. Tourists will go to the games if residents do not sellout the stadium themselves. But not good for the Oakland fans. The city of Oakland has had decades to fix this. I am not a propenent of government paying for stadiums. But helping out with that bad stadium they play in could have been fixed a couple of decades ago at a much cheaper price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand the nfl uses this problem to their advantage. Imagine if it’s time to build a new stadium in Detroit or Minnesota. So the team threatens either the city pay or they will move.
> 
> Corporations do this all the time. Look at amazon. If nyc won’t give them a tax break they’ll go to a state that will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Minnesota was stupid,they should have been wise like oakland,st louis and san diego and should have told them- go build your own fucking stadium.
> 
> I wont give the NFL a dime, they are so corrupt,this being the latest example how they put a fucking shiny brand new stadium ahead of fan loyalty and tradition.thats all that matters to them now is a fucking shiny brand new stadium.screw their new stadiums and the NFL. as i have said before,the Ram games are the ONLY games i watch and that is ONLY to look at their cool looking uniforms,them winning is just a bonus for me,nothing more. I dont get into winning and losing anymore like i used to  i used to never miss monday night football,i did not care who the teams were i always tuned in. havent done since 95 after the Rams left LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you vote republican then you should be perfectly ok with corporations holding cities hostage with their product if it’s financially beneficial to do so. Free market capitalism baby! Don’t be a snowflake. Don’t like the product? Watch bowling.
Click to expand...


Uh you got me confused with PC,how MANY freaking times have i said to you in the past only an idiot will ST


sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never sleep with a prostitute, not sure it would be all that safe and they are women who hate men, who are sleeping with men who hate and degrade women, not a real good combo in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now this Kraft story has a new angle, it looks like this whore house was also involved in human trafficking. So is the NFL going to force Kraft to sell the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will literally try anything to beat the patriots. This one won’t work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well think about this. We know the patriots will cheat. Use binoculars and read peoples playbooks, deflate balls, god knows what else dirty they’ve done. For all we know it was them who released that tape of the Kansas City running back right before the playoffs.
> 
> So anyways, I’m sure other owners know kraft likes the whores. The lions head coach used to work for New England so he probably knows.
> 
> And if he knows kraft is shameless and ruthless about winning, and has played very dirty tricks, why not set up kraft in a sting. Anything to throw a wrench in that well oiled machine. Lol
Click to expand...


you totally took him to school..well done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will literally try anything to beat the patriots. This one won’t work either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nearly all NFL owners are Trump supporters.
> He's in on it! If you look carefully at the police press conference, there were lots of contrails in the sky above! I wouldn't put it past ram fool to have even slipped some fluoride into Mr. Kraft's toothpaste!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There’s another thread about patriot fans blasting Robert Kraft for endorsing trump.
> 
> Do you suppose that’s why they took him down?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many NFL owners are Trump supporters. Kraft alone donated 1 million to Trumps campaign.
> 
> NFL owners donated big money to Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every corporation votes republican. Every ceo. Every vp. They should. Republican way works for them
Click to expand...

for the last freaking one hundreth time,get it RIGHT,you mean RepubliCRATS.


What do Democrats get? For every 75 cents the Republicans get Democrats get 25 cents?

there you go again with your fantasys in your warped world you live in.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said two years ago when the vegas approval came it was the worst deal in sports history.eorst deal ever,the NFL owners obviously hate mark davis worse than i ever imagined because that was the worst thing they could do was to give him the approval to move to vegas.as i said back then and i am saying it now STILL,the nfl owners approving the vegas move,that was like if i was in the ocean and i saw a shark out there and i sealybobo was going to go out in the ocean and swim and i kept my mouth shit about it,i would be signing his death warrent,well that is what the NFL has done with mark davis because this vegas thing has totally imploded on on him,its bad enough he has to go back to oakland for ANOTHER year but have to play there for the 2020 season AS WELL?
> 
> mark davis has money problems as it is,that was WHY he had a firesale getting rid of all his star players because the idiot spent so much money on signing gruden he has very little money at all now. he is going to have to sell the team to  new owner and that owner will NOT be stupid like davis to move them there going from the 6th biggest media market in the country to a small 45th rank market.no he will be MUCH smarter than that moron davis and will want to STAY in oakland.
> 
> ESPECIALLY after he sees how spanos is bombing in LA with the chargers.
> 
> 
> speaking of that here is a great article on how WHY the raiders would bomb in vegas with fans same as the chargers are in LA/  the raiders bombed in LA and they somehow think moving to ANOTHER state,the most bankrupt city in america,that they will do berter/
> 
> oh my god.as i said,dumb  and dumber.
> 
> 
> this writer unlike mark davis and dean spanos.HE get it.
> 
> The Raiders’ planned move to Las Vegas would badly hurt the franchise for many reasons, chief among them is the dubious notion that there is a “global Raiders brand” led by an army of nationwide fans that “travel well.”
> Raiders ‘Global’ Brand Is a Myth
> 
> 
> 
> For the Oakland Raiders fan I have sympathy. Screwed over multiple times and still loyal to a team they love. With a bad stadium. I believe the move to Las Vegas will be great for the team. Tourists will go to the games if residents do not sellout the stadium themselves. But not good for the Oakland fans. The city of Oakland has had decades to fix this. I am not a propenent of government paying for stadiums. But helping out with that bad stadium they play in could have been fixed a couple of decades ago at a much cheaper price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand the nfl uses this problem to their advantage. Imagine if it’s time to build a new stadium in Detroit or Minnesota. So the team threatens either the city pay or they will move.
> 
> Corporations do this all the time. Look at amazon. If nyc won’t give them a tax break they’ll go to a state that will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Minnesota was stupid,they should have been wise like oakland,st louis and san diego and should have told them- go build your own fucking stadium.
> 
> I wont give the NFL a dime, they are so corrupt,this being the latest example how they put a fucking shiny brand new stadium ahead of fan loyalty and tradition.thats all that matters to them now is a fucking shiny brand new stadium.screw their new stadiums and the NFL. as i have said before,the Ram games are the ONLY games i watch and that is ONLY to look at their cool looking uniforms,them winning is just a bonus for me,nothing more. I dont get into winning and losing anymore like i used to  i used to never miss monday night football,i did not care who the teams were i always tuned in. havent done since 95 after the Rams left LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you vote republican then you should be perfectly ok with corporations holding cities hostage with their product if it’s financially beneficial to do so. Free market capitalism baby! Don’t be a snowflake. Don’t like the product? Watch bowling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh you got me confused with PC,how MANY freaking times have i said to you in the past only an idiot will ST
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don’t all hate men but they probably have daddy issues and a problem with being in healthy relationships.
> 
> There are lots of college girls who hook to pay for college. Or girls who need some extra money and they don’t have your morals.
> 
> And the guys might not degrade women. They might be nerds who can’t get any any other way.
> 
> You have not made a case for why it should stay black market
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now this Kraft story has a new angle, it looks like this whore house was also involved in human trafficking. So is the NFL going to force Kraft to sell the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will literally try anything to beat the patriots. This one won’t work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well think about this. We know the patriots will cheat. Use binoculars and read peoples playbooks, deflate balls, god knows what else dirty they’ve done. For all we know it was them who released that tape of the Kansas City running back right before the playoffs.
> 
> So anyways, I’m sure other owners know kraft likes the whores. The lions head coach used to work for New England so he probably knows.
> 
> And if he knows kraft is shameless and ruthless about winning, and has played very dirty tricks, why not set up kraft in a sting. Anything to throw a wrench in that well oiled machine. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you totally took him to school..well done.
Click to expand...

And an interesting coincidence. Kraft got arrested the day they beat Kansas City.

I hope Kansas City got word that New England was who released that tape of their running back fighting with his girlfriend. But they didn’t do anything until they lost to New England. Then they made an anonymous call to the Florida police that kraft was getting his Sunday night blowjob.

If New England would ruin that running backs life just to win I’d say kraft got what was coming to him.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the Oakland Raiders fan I have sympathy. Screwed over multiple times and still loyal to a team they love. With a bad stadium. I believe the move to Las Vegas will be great for the team. Tourists will go to the games if residents do not sellout the stadium themselves. But not good for the Oakland fans. The city of Oakland has had decades to fix this. I am not a propenent of government paying for stadiums. But helping out with that bad stadium they play in could have been fixed a couple of decades ago at a much cheaper price.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the nfl uses this problem to their advantage. Imagine if it’s time to build a new stadium in Detroit or Minnesota. So the team threatens either the city pay or they will move.
> 
> Corporations do this all the time. Look at amazon. If nyc won’t give them a tax break they’ll go to a state that will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Minnesota was stupid,they should have been wise like oakland,st louis and san diego and should have told them- go build your own fucking stadium.
> 
> I wont give the NFL a dime, they are so corrupt,this being the latest example how they put a fucking shiny brand new stadium ahead of fan loyalty and tradition.thats all that matters to them now is a fucking shiny brand new stadium.screw their new stadiums and the NFL. as i have said before,the Ram games are the ONLY games i watch and that is ONLY to look at their cool looking uniforms,them winning is just a bonus for me,nothing more. I dont get into winning and losing anymore like i used to  i used to never miss monday night football,i did not care who the teams were i always tuned in. havent done since 95 after the Rams left LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you vote republican then you should be perfectly ok with corporations holding cities hostage with their product if it’s financially beneficial to do so. Free market capitalism baby! Don’t be a snowflake. Don’t like the product? Watch bowling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh you got me confused with PC,how MANY freaking times have i said to you in the past only an idiot will ST
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now this Kraft story has a new angle, it looks like this whore house was also involved in human trafficking. So is the NFL going to force Kraft to sell the team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will literally try anything to beat the patriots. This one won’t work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well think about this. We know the patriots will cheat. Use binoculars and read peoples playbooks, deflate balls, god knows what else dirty they’ve done. For all we know it was them who released that tape of the Kansas City running back right before the playoffs.
> 
> So anyways, I’m sure other owners know kraft likes the whores. The lions head coach used to work for New England so he probably knows.
> 
> And if he knows kraft is shameless and ruthless about winning, and has played very dirty tricks, why not set up kraft in a sting. Anything to throw a wrench in that well oiled machine. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you totally took him to school..well done.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And an interesting coincidence. Kraft got arrested the day they beat Kansas City.
> 
> I hope Kansas City got word that New England was who released that tape of their running back fighting with his girlfriend. But they didn’t do anything until they lost to New England. Then they made an anonymous call to the Florida police that kraft was getting his Sunday night blowjob.
> 
> If New England would ruin that running backs life just to win I’d say kraft got what was coming to him.
Click to expand...


Hunt’s tape was released by Putin and the Russians to undermine our favorite pastime and allow the Russian New England Patriots to go to the Super Bowl. Kraft was set up by Kroenke who is pissed about losing the Super Bowl to a bunch of no talent Patriots. Look for a Brady scandal to unfold in about three months. Kroenke is going to take down the Patriots so the Rams can get a Super Bowl win. Pretty is read on this whole situation.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the nfl uses this problem to their advantage. Imagine if it’s time to build a new stadium in Detroit or Minnesota. So the team threatens either the city pay or they will move.
> 
> Corporations do this all the time. Look at amazon. If nyc won’t give them a tax break they’ll go to a state that will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Minnesota was stupid,they should have been wise like oakland,st louis and san diego and should have told them- go build your own fucking stadium.
> 
> I wont give the NFL a dime, they are so corrupt,this being the latest example how they put a fucking shiny brand new stadium ahead of fan loyalty and tradition.thats all that matters to them now is a fucking shiny brand new stadium.screw their new stadiums and the NFL. as i have said before,the Ram games are the ONLY games i watch and that is ONLY to look at their cool looking uniforms,them winning is just a bonus for me,nothing more. I dont get into winning and losing anymore like i used to  i used to never miss monday night football,i did not care who the teams were i always tuned in. havent done since 95 after the Rams left LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you vote republican then you should be perfectly ok with corporations holding cities hostage with their product if it’s financially beneficial to do so. Free market capitalism baby! Don’t be a snowflake. Don’t like the product? Watch bowling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh you got me confused with PC,how MANY freaking times have i said to you in the past only an idiot will ST
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will literally try anything to beat the patriots. This one won’t work either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well think about this. We know the patriots will cheat. Use binoculars and read peoples playbooks, deflate balls, god knows what else dirty they’ve done. For all we know it was them who released that tape of the Kansas City running back right before the playoffs.
> 
> So anyways, I’m sure other owners know kraft likes the whores. The lions head coach used to work for New England so he probably knows.
> 
> And if he knows kraft is shameless and ruthless about winning, and has played very dirty tricks, why not set up kraft in a sting. Anything to throw a wrench in that well oiled machine. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you totally took him to school..well done.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And an interesting coincidence. Kraft got arrested the day they beat Kansas City.
> 
> I hope Kansas City got word that New England was who released that tape of their running back fighting with his girlfriend. But they didn’t do anything until they lost to New England. Then they made an anonymous call to the Florida police that kraft was getting his Sunday night blowjob.
> 
> If New England would ruin that running backs life just to win I’d say kraft got what was coming to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunt’s tape was released by Putin and the Russians to undermine our favorite pastime and allow the Russian New England Patriots to go to the Super Bowl. Kraft was set up by Kroenke who is pissed about losing the Super Bowl to a bunch of no talent Patriots. Look for a Brady scandal to unfold in about three months. Kroenke is going to take down the Patriots so the Rams can get a Super Bowl win. Pretty is read on this whole situation.
Click to expand...

Putin has leverage over trump just like he did kraft.

It really is brilliant. You can catch most men by offering them a free bj. Then just tape it and you have total control of that man.

My guess is kraft told the blackmailers to go fuck themselves so they went public. What does he care? He’s old as fuck.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah Minnesota was stupid,they should have been wise like oakland,st louis and san diego and should have told them- go build your own fucking stadium.
> 
> I wont give the NFL a dime, they are so corrupt,this being the latest example how they put a fucking shiny brand new stadium ahead of fan loyalty and tradition.thats all that matters to them now is a fucking shiny brand new stadium.screw their new stadiums and the NFL. as i have said before,the Ram games are the ONLY games i watch and that is ONLY to look at their cool looking uniforms,them winning is just a bonus for me,nothing more. I dont get into winning and losing anymore like i used to  i used to never miss monday night football,i did not care who the teams were i always tuned in. havent done since 95 after the Rams left LA.
> 
> 
> 
> If you vote republican then you should be perfectly ok with corporations holding cities hostage with their product if it’s financially beneficial to do so. Free market capitalism baby! Don’t be a snowflake. Don’t like the product? Watch bowling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh you got me confused with PC,how MANY freaking times have i said to you in the past only an idiot will ST
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Kraft was set up as part of a conspiracy? Rams fan might buy into that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well think about this. We know the patriots will cheat. Use binoculars and read peoples playbooks, deflate balls, god knows what else dirty they’ve done. For all we know it was them who released that tape of the Kansas City running back right before the playoffs.
> 
> So anyways, I’m sure other owners know kraft likes the whores. The lions head coach used to work for New England so he probably knows.
> 
> And if he knows kraft is shameless and ruthless about winning, and has played very dirty tricks, why not set up kraft in a sting. Anything to throw a wrench in that well oiled machine. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you totally took him to school..well done.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And an interesting coincidence. Kraft got arrested the day they beat Kansas City.
> 
> I hope Kansas City got word that New England was who released that tape of their running back fighting with his girlfriend. But they didn’t do anything until they lost to New England. Then they made an anonymous call to the Florida police that kraft was getting his Sunday night blowjob.
> 
> If New England would ruin that running backs life just to win I’d say kraft got what was coming to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunt’s tape was released by Putin and the Russians to undermine our favorite pastime and allow the Russian New England Patriots to go to the Super Bowl. Kraft was set up by Kroenke who is pissed about losing the Super Bowl to a bunch of no talent Patriots. Look for a Brady scandal to unfold in about three months. Kroenke is going to take down the Patriots so the Rams can get a Super Bowl win. Pretty is read on this whole situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin has leverage over trump just like he did kraft.
> 
> It really is brilliant. You can catch most men by offering them a free bj. Then just tape it and you have total control of that man.
> 
> My guess is kraft told the blackmailers to go fuck themselves so they went public. What does he care? He’s old as fuck.
Click to expand...



yeah that would be a pretty good guess.LOL

anyways back to the topic at hand.

great article below.spot on.

Concern from the NFL about the Chargers’ viability in LA leads to speculation about their future


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boy this thread title is spot on and totally 100% correct.
D.A.: The NFL's Chargers Experiment Is Going Down In Flames


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This article was written the day after Dean Spanos announced the Chargers were moving to Los Angeles by a fan of the Chargers who lives in L.A.. Everything this guy said has come true..

*Chargers Owner Dean Spanos Screwed San Diego, and L.A. Is About to Screw Him*
*Take it from a San Diego transplant and lifelong Chargers fan: Los Angeles won’t give a damn about its new team*
https://www.theringer.com/2017/1/13...-b84KJYWg3j4cZIngBEAIR6pMpHf72l7COhcf-ZSRBmdA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i love it this is priceless.

Concern from the NFL about the Chargers’ viability in LA leads to speculation about their future

the home opener had ALL COLTS FANS.lol


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

LA RAM FAN said:


> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.


Fuck the Chargers. They deserve their 'Nowhere Man' status. Turncoat bastards.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Chargers. They deserve their 'Nowhere Man' status. Turncoat bastards.
Click to expand...


Im proud of the san diego residents who have taken a stand against the NFL by doing the right thing and not traveling to see their games.

San Diego football fans are smart.the LA fans who cheer on the rams i hate to say are idiots for the most part. They are always making fun of san diego fans for not being stupid and going up to watch games in LA and bragging how they would alwasy travel to st louis to see the rams all the time and did not give up on them. that is being a fucking moron traveling across the country to cheer on a team that gave you the middle finger,how fucking stupid is that?

where san diego fans,THEY are the smart ones by NOT traveling as rams fans did to stank louis when they were there.THEY are loyal to their city where Ram fans turned their back on LA traveling to that hicktown to watch them play. THEY are the fair weather fans not staying loyal to their city.

I tip my hat off to san diego fans for sticking up for their city.

san diego did not lose the chargers,the chargers lost san diego,the greatest city in the entire nation.


----------



## 22lcidw

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Chargers. They deserve their 'Nowhere Man' status. Turncoat bastards.
Click to expand...

Their stadium in San Diego was a multi purpose one. Was it good enough for fans to like if renovated?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

22lcidw said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Chargers. They deserve their 'Nowhere Man' status. Turncoat bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their stadium in San Diego was a multi purpose one. Was it good enough for fans to like if renovated?
Click to expand...


yeah it was,spanos was just too much of a cheapass asshole though to spend the money,he wanted the city to fund it for them and they wisely told that motherfucker build your own stadium.he wants a handout same as fellow asshole owner mark davis so he got his handout by having kroeke build a stadium he can share with but it will bite him in the ass in the long run having to pay the relocation fee.lol


----------



## Papageorgio

LA Lambs Fan still pretending he isn't watching NFL football? LOL!!!!


----------



## 22lcidw

LA RAM FAN said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Chargers. They deserve their 'Nowhere Man' status. Turncoat bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their stadium in San Diego was a multi purpose one. Was it good enough for fans to like if renovated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah it was,spanos was just too much of a cheapass asshole though to spend the money,he wanted the city to fund it for them and they wisely told that motherfucker build your own stadium.he wants a handout same as fellow asshole owner mark davis so he got his handout by having kroeke build a stadium he can share with but it will bite him in the ass in the long run having to pay the relocation fee.lol
Click to expand...

San Diego fans supported that team. It is bad in this age. Believe it or not the Eagles were going to pull a night time express leave in the 1980's until some columnist got wind of it. They were supposed to move to Phoenix at that time. No one knew.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

22lcidw said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Chargers. They deserve their 'Nowhere Man' status. Turncoat bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their stadium in San Diego was a multi purpose one. Was it good enough for fans to like if renovated?
Click to expand...

Yes...and why wouldn't it be. Granted, the Chargers warned they would leave if they didn't get their new stadium and they kept their word. Good riddance I say.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Chargers. They deserve their 'Nowhere Man' status. Turncoat bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their stadium in San Diego was a multi purpose one. Was it good enough for fans to like if renovated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...and why wouldn't it be. Granted, the Chargers warned they would leave if they didn't get their new stadium and they kept their word. Good riddance I say.
Click to expand...


good riddance that A hole spanos is gone,not good the chargers are though. Like i said though,the only ones that lose in this is the chargers cause san diego did not lose the chargers,the chargers last san diego and they fucked themselves by moving to a city where no sports fan wants them there and as i said,the san diego fans are very intelligent by not going up there north and cheering that team on.they would have been doing exactly what spanos wanted them to so cheers to them for staying home in SD. they have now turned their focus on their new home town pro team the fleet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

22lcidw said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck the Chargers. They deserve their 'Nowhere Man' status. Turncoat bastards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their stadium in San Diego was a multi purpose one. Was it good enough for fans to like if renovated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah it was,spanos was just too much of a cheapass asshole though to spend the money,he wanted the city to fund it for them and they wisely told that motherfucker build your own stadium.he wants a handout same as fellow asshole owner mark davis so he got his handout by having kroeke build a stadium he can share with but it will bite him in the ass in the long run having to pay the relocation fee.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> San Diego fans supported that team. It is bad in this age. Believe it or not the Eagles were going to pull a night time express leave in the 1980's until some columnist got wind of it. They were supposed to move to Phoenix at that time. No one knew.
Click to expand...


Indeed they did and they would take the chargers back in a heartbeat IF,and that is the important key word "IF" a new owner moved them back. If the chargers came back and the ownership remained in the name of the spanos family they would have the same problems they are having in LA,the home games would be ROAD games for them.

They are not forgiveful to Spanos as Oakland was with traiter Al Davis.

I envy them for that cause i would have done the same thing had that bitch Georgia frontiere still been alive and was still the owner of the rams and she was the owner who brought them back to LA.I would STILL want nothing to do with the rams and would still root against them every sunday same as i did when they moved to hicktown stank louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

check this out. this is hysterical.Its well known the owners want the chargers back in LA.maybe this could be the ticket to FORCE spanos to sell the team and the new owner that comes in will see how LA is hopeless for the future of the chargers and move then back.

To the surprise of NOBODY...
Quote Tweet







Fred Roggin
@FredNBCLA
· 16h
Multiple sources confirm there is friction in the #Rams #Chargers Inglewood Stadium relationship and the Chargers may not be pulling their share. This is a serious issue. The story Monday at noon @AM570LASports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this puff piece is hysterical. Spaonos is going to be forced to sell the team since he has no city that wants anything to do with him and that new owner you would think would  be smart enough to understand san diego is where the REAL money is to be made for them to prophet and move them back.

The NFL has to be questioning why it ever allowed Spanos to move in the first place.
Rams, Chargers Reportedly Feuding Over New Stadium

Indeed,that is because the NFL owners are a bunch of morons. the chargers going to LA has been as much of a bomb as when the rams going to stank louis.


----------



## Fiero425

LA RAM FAN said:


> this puff piece is hysterical. Spaonos is going to be forced to sell the team since he has no city that wants anything to do with him and that new owner you would think would  be smart enough to understand san diego is where the REAL money is to be made for them to prophet and move them back.
> 
> The NFL has to be questioning why it ever allowed Spanos to move in the first place.
> Rams, Chargers Reportedly Feuding Over New Stadium
> 
> Indeed,that is because the NFL owners are a bunch of morons. the chargers going to LA has been as much of a bomb as when the rams going to stank louis.



Football just doesn't pull in the support The NFL is looking for in or for California teams! I'm no expert on it, but from what little I heard while living out there; you're not likely to grab the more rabid fans other than for *college football*! They've tried featuring Cal. teams in primetime as a 2nd game on Monday night and it still doesn't move the needle! I'm betting only people who live out there are watching with the rest of the country moving on to something else! It makes sense if the teams are bad like Oakland, but The Rams have been good for a while and have a couple of Nat'l-ly "named" players being featured! NOTHING's worked! The _"apathy"_ is real out there!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fiero425 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> this puff piece is hysterical. Spaonos is going to be forced to sell the team since he has no city that wants anything to do with him and that new owner you would think would  be smart enough to understand san diego is where the REAL money is to be made for them to prophet and move them back.
> 
> The NFL has to be questioning why it ever allowed Spanos to move in the first place.
> Rams, Chargers Reportedly Feuding Over New Stadium
> 
> Indeed,that is because the NFL owners are a bunch of morons. the chargers going to LA has been as much of a bomb as when the rams going to stank louis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Football just doesn't pull in the support The NFL is looking for in or for California teams! I'm no expert on it, but from what little I heard while living out there; you're not likely to grab the more rabid fans other than for *college football*! They've tried featuring Cal. teams in primetime as a 2nd game on Monday night and it still doesn't move the needle! I'm betting only people who live out there are watching with the rest of the country moving on to something else! It makes sense if the teams are bad like Oakland, but The Rams have been good for a while and have a e of Nat'l-ly "couplnamed" players being featured! NOTHING's worked! The _"apathy"_ is real out there!
Click to expand...


Glad you stated its just your opinion there  because it couldnt be any further than the truth. The Rams draw  in the support in LA the NFL is looking for,so did the chargers in san diego and the Raiders in Oakland and niners in SF. those teams in THOSE cities ALWAYS generated excitement there Its just when the NFL owners got to be idiots and decided since they did not get a new stadium that they could move to another city and they could have a good fanbase there as well,yes they are THAT stupid,they dont get it that it doesnt work that way.

all those cities have passion for those teams and have always had great turnouts.

Just look through the past pages on this thread and you'll see where i proved that in  SAN DIEGO, they ALWAYS packed the stadium in and unlike in carson where they play now,the majority of the fans were CHARGER fans.

I have also shown and proven on my Rams thread LA has ALWAYS been Rams country,they they ALWAYS packed them in and had great crowds for Ram games. LA is a  city that can only support ONE team,those moron NFL owners just dont get that though. The Raiders were NEVER embraced in LA,they had half empty stadiums all the time when they played in the LA coliseum hense WHY they NEVER shown on monday night football.

That was not the case with the Rams at all. Back in the 70's when THEY played in the LA coliseum,they had MANY monday night football games shown.they of course packed them in as well in Anaheim in the 80's and were always on monday night football then to unlike the Raiders.

The chargers moving to LA has backfired on dean spanos and the NFL in a major way,they are in embarrassment to the league playing out there in LA.I said thats what would happen,amazing that i knew that would happen but the NFL did not.

and as far as the OAKLAND Raiders? dude you have obviously never watched a Raiders game in oakland,they got the most rabid loyal fanbase in the NFL that you will ever find and those morons in the NFL now want to screw THAT up just as much as they did with the chargers relocation.

Despite the fact the Raiders have had one winning season in 16 years in oakland,the fans STILL sell out that place year in and year out.

Here is the proof in the pudding.Look at this video of the Rams/Raiders game last year.not an empty seat in the house there in oakland as you can see by watching the video when the cameras show the crowd.


there was also a time the year 2014 Derek Carrs rookie year where despite starting off o-13, on a cold dark rainy night in a downpour,the raiders STILL packed them in that night without and empty seat in the house.  you think they will have that kind of loyalty in Vegas?

Vegas has a bunch of transients.the raider brand is not big out there either and neither is football. they dont even support their own college football team. the raiders going to vegas will be an even WORSE disater  there than when they were in LA.

the NFL owners are really destroying the league with all these retarded asinine relocations. the chargers play SIXTEEEN road games all year long now,that will be the case with the raiders in vegas as well,you can COUNT on it.
that was ALSO the case with the Rams the majority of their years in stank louis other than when the city  got on the bandwagon and went to the superbowl.

al davis moved the team back to oakland since unlike the rams there,he could not draw crowds to the LA coliseum, stand kroneke had the smarts when he took over as owner of the Rams,to get the hell out of dodge the fact there was no fan support there and realised LA had a loyal fanbase there eager for them to come back.

when are thse arrogant fuck owners going to get it that the rams belong in LA,chargers in san diego,and raiders sure as hell do in oakland and any other city wont work for these teams?


----------



## Fiero425

I just haven't paid much attention to the game as a senior! I barely catch a game here and there and can only go by past experience! Of course the Rams are doing fine now; they're winning! The same thing happened when they moved to STL! Fans are fickle! I agree the teams should just go back or stay in their appr. homes; LA, SD in SD, & OAK! It hard to listen to the whining about money when people are paid enough to buy their own franchise! The product isn't any better, injuries prevalent, and off the field drama gets more pub!


----------



## 22lcidw

Fiero425 said:


> I just haven't paid much attention to the game as a senior! I barely catch a game here and there and can only go by past experience! Of course the Rams are doing fine now; they're winning! The same thing happened when they moved to STL! Fans are fickle! I agree the teams should just go back or stay in their appr. homes; LA, SD in SD, & OAK! It hard to listen to the whining about money when people are paid enough to buy their own franchise! The product isn't any better, injuries prevalent, and off the field drama gets more pub!


They could probably build a stadium for half the cost with less bells and whistles for teams. But they don't want that.  However I heard Buffalo might consider something along those lines. Could stadiums like the Bengals/Browns/Steelers/ Eagles  design type be built at a fair price?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

22lcidw said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just haven't paid much attention to the game as a senior! I barely catch a game here and there and can only go by past experience! Of course the Rams are doing fine now; they're winning! The same thing happened when they moved to STL! Fans are fickle! I agree the teams should just go back or stay in their appr. homes; LA, SD in SD, & OAK! It hard to listen to the whining about money when people are paid enough to buy their own franchise! The product isn't any better, injuries prevalent, and off the field drama gets more pub!
> 
> 
> 
> They could probably build a stadium for half the cost with less bells and whistles for teams. But they don't want that.  However I heard Buffalo might consider something along those lines. Could stadiums like the Bengals/Browns/Steelers/ Eagles  design type be built at a fair price?
Click to expand...


Interesting you mention the Bills cause they will probably be the next team to leave their city.I been hearing they are considering Toronto cause they cant get a new stadium,the NFL is so fucked when a fucking shiny brand new stadium takes priority over history. fuck the NFL. that is so aninsine the rams are moving indoors next year,give me the fucking classic old broken down LA coliseum anyday  of the year.I was there last year and i cant understand what all those idiot ram fans in LA whine so much about on not liking that place and being so crazy over that new stupid indoor stadium.,i LOVED it,you just cant beat that nostalgia feeling.

if college teams can play there then so can the fucking NFL give me a fucking break.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fiero425 said:


> I just haven't paid much attention to the game as a senior! I barely catch a game here and there and can only go by past experience! Of course the Rams are doing fine now; they're winning! The same thing happened when they moved to STL! Fans are fickle! I agree the teams should just go back or stay in their appr. homes; LA, SD in SD, & OAK! It hard to listen to the whining about money when people are paid enough to buy their own franchise! The product isn't any better, injuries prevalent, and off the field drama gets more pub!



Like i said the fans in oakland though are not fickle in the leeast,they got the most loyal passioante fanbase in the NFL you will EVER find and the NFL wants to fuck that up for a city that WONT support them when they are horrible and losing right now?

as i just said,the raiders a few years ago despite starting off 0-13,in a driving pouring cold rainstormy night,ona monday night game in oakland they packed them in,there was not an empty seat in the house,this DESPITE the fact they have had only one winning season in the last 14 years. they will NOT get that kind of loyalty whatsoever in Vegas,it will be even wose there than LA cause like i said,they have transeits there and they dont even support their own college football team.

see this pic below,a packed stadium,not an empty seat in the house.








look at this video and watch the people in the crowd same thing,these are the kinds of crowds oakland ALWAYS draws,this DESPITE having just  one winning season in the last 14 years.they wont get that kind of loyalty in vegas just like they did not get it in LA.


the owners are really killing the integrity of the game. they never listen,experts warned the NFL it would be a disater for the rams to move to st louis,they were warned it would be for the chargers to san dieog,they were right in both cases, they have said this will be the worst disasterous move for the raiders,you can count on that being correct,thats a given.

it has been an even more major disater for the chargers in LA than it was for the rams in st louis,as i said,the rams at LEAST had good fan support when they went to the superbowl,they at LEAST had five years of good fan support the 22 years they were there.

where the chargers were a playoff team last year and  they STILL have sixteen road games all year long now DESPITE them winning cause LA does not give a shit about them  EVEN IF THEY WIN.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If a team loses in the playoffs, but the city it claims to be from doesn't care, did it still happen?

good question.LOL

Los Angeles' TRUE NFL team is in the Super Bowl and the other team... who gives a $&*+?!

Indeed.

“Kroenke/Rams would love to remove Chargers from the equation & have the stadium to themselves. They were forced into the agreement & would love to be rid of it. Meanwhile, Chargers have struggled to make any dent in LA market that didn't even want them.

indeed they have not.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PRICELESS.

Melvin Gordon Says No One in LA Cares About the Chargers

Melvin Gordon continues his holdout from the Los Angeles Chargers and it doesn't look like it will end any time soon. On Tuesday night, Gordon took to Instagram to have a video chat with his followers. In it, he dropped a few bombs on the organization he's currently estranged from.

Gordon told his followers that he was, "going to play somewhere" this season and that, "it would be a waste of talent" if he didn't. But then he threw an uppercut at the jaw of the Chargers franchise. When discussing the team's 2018 performance, Gordon said the team went 12-4 en route to the postseason and the season, "was good, but nobody (fans in LA) cared."

Yikes. That's the exact kind of thing the Spanos family doesn't want players saying about their experience in Los Angeles. I mean, any rational observer is aware that no one in that city cares about the Chargers. But Spanos and Co. have created a feedback loop where their franchise is doing just fine. Obviously, they're attempting to create the perception that their move to LA from San Diego was a wise one. We all know it wasn't.

To make matters worse, Eric D. Williams dropped this nugget of info in a recent piece for ESPN: "Gordon continues to train in San Diego during his holdout." Yes, like Philip Rivers, it's clear Gordon is a big fan of the town his team used to play in and seems to not care much for the new one.

I guess it's hard to get excited about playing in a city when every home game either features a half-empty stadium or stands packed with opposing fans.

Nine Things to Know About Stan Kroenke’s Chargers Predicament - Voice of San Diego


----------



## Harry Dresden

Old Yeller said:


> I thought LA had a nice new stadium?  What the sam heck are they doing in thar wet ratty old 1900 Coliseum?   Bench seating?  Wth?  Fans are 100 yds back?


they are no longer in Anaheim....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PRICELESS.LOL

Even Snoop Dogg Flipped on the Chargers

“Serious issue” clouds Rams, Chargers relationship

Report: Stadium tension rising between Rams & Chargers owners


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Uh i like everybody else in the country said this would happen.Idiot spanos did not listen though of course.

"So far, the Chargers have not generated the level of interest in licenses they expected from their new fanbase in LA."
Report: Rams frustrated with Chargers’ contribution to new stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Year 3 of the L.A. Chargers and yet every week they are still called the San Diego Chargers by refs & broadcasters.
Scott and BR on Twitter


----------



## LA RAM FAN

it was doomed from the start.

NFL: Why the Rams and Chargers Relationship Will Never Work Out


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.

Did Dean Spanos call CBS and tell them to have Jim Nantz & Tony Romo stop talking about the Bronco fan takeover?
@ScottKaplan
says definitely... Full video—>> https://youtu.be/vRplBUu5yYI


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is hysterical,man that is REALLY bad.

Currently in Paris... Waiter asked us where we were from, my LA friends said Los Angeles. The waiters response: “LA Home of the Rams,” I asked him why not the
@chargers
and he gave me a look and said they are s*** and not LA Coming from the French, Amazing. #spanossucks


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Its only going to get worse for them next year.

Chargers still struggling to secure fan base in Los Angeles -


----------



## the other mike

LA RAM FAN said:


> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.


Philip Rivers should get the hell out of there while he's still worth something. Denver maybe.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> The organization has now come to grips and accepted it that they play 16 road games all year long now.
> 
> 
> L.A. didn’t invite them, San Diego is mad at them, and these are the results—even in a pint-sized soccer stadium, the transplanted team is drawing more opposing fans than “home” fans
> And now look. Or don’t. Nobody is going to Chargers games.
> Giving L.A. a second NFL team is like giving Miami a second snowplow. Nobody asked for it, nobody wants it and nobody knows what to do with it.
> The Chargers Are Nobody’s Team
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the days when the Rams were in stank louis other than the warner/faulk years when they had the greatest show on turf being the exception.
> 
> experts TRIED to tell spanos and the NFL this is what would happen if they moved,they just covered their ears and ignored them though like the arrogant A holes they are.
> 
> How much longer they think they will last if they keep pulling this shit on fans with all thise relocation BS?  The fans are hearing about it around the country how san diego fans are flying banners accross the stadium telling spanos his chargers are not wanted and he cant stop them like he tried to is what is REALLY funny.
> 
> Plane w/ banner flies over Coliseum: “NFL = No F'N Loyalty SD & OAK Deserve Better”
> 
> Kudos to the Oakland fans for doing the same thing in oakland with that snake mark davis.
> 
> why does the arrogant NFL always ignore facts that two teams in LA has NEVER worked and never will?
> 
> I said two years ago this is what would happen in LA if the chargers were stupid enough to go there and it will happen in vegas as well if Mark Davis is as much a moron as Dean Spanos is in the dumb and dumber contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Philip Rivers should get the hell out of there while he's still worth something. Denver maybe.
Click to expand...


yeah he would be a perfect fit there.Elway goes for those old quarterbacks in the twilight of their careers.LOL

your kind of late to the party but since you are here,are you aware that these kind of fans of opposing teams ALWAYS happen at charger games now,even for teams that DONT travel well like tampa bay for example? the chargers now have SIXTEEN road games all year long.






Angelo

did you know about this part below,how a san diego guy is flying signs over the games in carson that read hilarious messages just like this? they have made such a noise about it in san diego that it has even made news in sports illustratrated with an article written up about it and even been featured on ESPN news. the NFL is destoying their credibility with all these relocations,the oakland fans will do the same thing at vegas.






the thing i really love about it though is that spanos tried to stop it but he could not.


----------



## Jarlaxle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just haven't paid much attention to the game as a senior! I barely catch a game here and there and can only go by past experience! Of course the Rams are doing fine now; they're winning! The same thing happened when they moved to STL! Fans are fickle! I agree the teams should just go back or stay in their appr. homes; LA, SD in SD, & OAK! It hard to listen to the whining about money when people are paid enough to buy their own franchise! The product isn't any better, injuries prevalent, and off the field drama gets more pub!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said the fans in oakland though are not fickle in the leeast,they got the most loyal passioante fanbase in the NFL you will EVER find and the NFL wants to fuck that up for a city that WONT support them when they are horrible and losing right now?
> 
> as i just said,the raiders a few years ago despite starting off 0-13,in a driving pouring cold rainstormy night,ona monday night game in oakland they packed them in,there was not an empty seat in the house,this DESPITE the fact they have had only one winning season in the last 14 years. they will NOT get that kind of loyalty whatsoever in Vegas,it will be even wose there than LA cause like i said,they have transeits there and they dont even support their own college football team.
> 
> see this pic below,a packed stadium,not an empty seat in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at this video and watch the people in the crowd same thing,these are the kinds of crowds oakland ALWAYS draws,this DESPITE having just  one winning season in the last 14 years.they wont get that kind of loyalty in vegas just like they did not get it in LA.
> 
> 
> the owners are really killing the integrity of the game. they never listen,experts warned the NFL it would be a disater for the rams to move to st louis,they were warned it would be for the chargers to san dieog,they were right in both cases, they have said this will be the worst disasterous move for the raiders,you can count on that being correct,thats a given.
> 
> it has been an even more major disater for the chargers in LA than it was for the rams in st louis,as i said,the rams at LEAST had good fan support when they went to the superbowl,they at LEAST had five years of good fan support the 22 years they were there.
> 
> where the chargers were a playoff team last year and  they STILL have sixteen road games all year long now DESPITE them winning cause LA does not give a shit about them  EVEN IF THEY WIN.
Click to expand...

Yeah, not an empty seat in the house...except for the 11,000 seats in Mount Davis that have been covered and unused to avoid TV blackouts!  Note that at 53,250, the concrete donut in Oakland is the smallest NFL stadium.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in my thread^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

That would be a good solution. that would work. Sportscaster Fred Roggin TRIED to tell spanos that would be the ONLY way the chargers would have any success in LA is to rebrand,incredible that Roggin,myself  and everybody else in the country KNEW the chargers would bomb in LA but spanos did not. how the fuck that guy got to be an NFL owner is beyond me.


There’s one option I think the NFL could consider, and that would be forcing the Spanos family to re-brand the franchise when they move into the Inglewood Stadium in 2020. The NFL could then allow San Diego to keep the Chargers name, colors, and history in trust, possibly even with a timed agreement that if a suitable stadium deal can be reached in San Diego within the next 10 years, San Diego could be awarded a new franchise — similar to what happened when Art Modell relocated the Cleveland Browns to Baltimore in 1996.
What Can The NFL Do About The Chargers?


this does not bode well for the NFL,the mess the chargers have created.

N The Zone Special - Derek King (of Derek King Sports) 10-26-19 | Free Podcasts | Podomatic"


----------



## 22lcidw

LA RAM FAN said:


> Its only going to get worse for them next year.
> 
> Chargers still struggling to secure fan base in Los Angeles -


If that new stadium they will move to is half filled it is not going to look good.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

22lcidw said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its only going to get worse for them next year.
> 
> Chargers still struggling to secure fan base in Los Angeles -
> 
> 
> 
> If that new stadium they will move to is half filled it is not going to look good.
Click to expand...




22lcidw said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its only going to get worse for them next year.
> 
> Chargers still struggling to secure fan base in Los Angeles -
> 
> 
> 
> If that new stadium they will move to is half filled it is not going to look good.
Click to expand...


Listen to this short podcast here.

N The Zone Special - Derek King (of Derek King Sports) 10-26-19 | Free Podcasts | Podomatic"

This is being covered up in the media,ESPN is keeping a lid on it,none of the major media is reporting this but as this guy is saying,there is talk in LA that the chargers will rebrand next year when they move into Inglewood.

 that would be the smartest thing spanos would have EVER done since moving them there.the fans still might not show up because LA is not  a two team market in the NFL.It doesnt work in LA as it does in new york. but at least if he rebranded,he MIGHT have a chance of drawing fan interest.they MIGHT want to check out something thats new but if he is a moron like he has been this whole time and doesnt listen to what people like fred roggin tried to warn him to do that rebranding would be the ONLY chance he would have at succedding in LA,if he keeps being an idiot and keep the name when they move in,they are going to have to cover up the entire upper deck for charger games the fact they already have a half empty stadium in carson all the time.

there are ALSO rumors of the chargers going to st louis but that will never happen.there will never be another time again in st louis where they take another team from another city again.Now there IS  a possibility that Spanos MIGHT to go to saint louis.

He might realise that even if he rebrands,the damage has already been done in LA with the chargers there that he would have to start in scratch next year there in Inglewood which is still a risky proposition for him so his best bet would be to rebrand and move to st louis where he would be the ONLY team in town and he would not have to worry about competing with someone else.

That would probably be his best option is to move to the smaller market. He was an idiot in the first place ignoring what everybody else knew that the chargers would bomb in LA though so i dont see him all of a sudden getting wise and going to st louis.

I think he rebrands and trys his luck in Inglewood next year. I cant see him keeping the chargers name and suffering even more embarrassement next year where again,they would have to coverup the entire upper deck,that would be a major embarrassment not only to spanos but to the NFL as well. roger goodell is already tryng to coverup the embarrassement of the chargers situation  saying it will take time for the chargers to grow a fan base but eventually they will when he KNOWS thats a lie and not true at all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

these LA radio people are telling the these san diego people that the cjhargers are not gathering any fan support up there in LA,that they dont even talk about them there.

Voice Of The Lakers, John Ireland on Chargers: "It's Like They Don't Exist" | Costa and Richards | XTRA Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gee you THINK Travis?

I feel like there were more Chargers fans down here than when we play them in L.A." —Travis Kelce on the atmosphere in Mexico City


----------



## LA RAM FAN

44 years? wow.


It has been 44 years since the Rams have played on Thanksgiving Day, but that last time was a big moment, as Los Angeles clinched its third straight NFC West title with a 20-0 win at Detroit on November 27, 1975. Wishing a Happy Thanksgiving to Rams fans everywhere!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gee you THINK.


For instance, the Chargers have sold “a weak 25,000 seasons tickets to date” toward the 2020 season and the 70,000-seat Inglewood Stadium that’s to open next summer. Related, Spanos and COO Jeanne Bonk decided last year to slash prices on 26,000 upper-deck tickets and seat licenses by as much as 15 times less than what the Rams were charging for the same seats.
Column: Chargers' 2020 ticket sales reported to be 'weak'; revenues low

Even with the prices greatly slashed they STILL cant sell any PSL'S. comedy gold.

Its time to rebrand Dean.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this writer totally nailed it.i love it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is priceless,that is so much the bomb.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Reggie Bush is my hero.preach it brutha.

“They don’t belong in L.A...we gotta find a way to get the Chargers back” - @ReggieBush


----------



## Unkotare

Page after page of one nut job replying to himself.


----------



## Meister

*Thread closed*


----------

